# Apl 2018



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2017)

*Welcome to APL 2018. Everyone is welcome. Feel free to join us even if you don't think you will make APL in 2018. *


*Post the following to join*

What length are you now?

What's your regimen?

What do you need to do/change to reach APL?

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns if already APL in a section/sections

What month would you like to reach your goal?

Post your starting pic. 
***If you have a section/sections already APL, post a pic of the areas *NOT APL****


The challenge will officially start on January 1st, 2018 and end December 31st, 2018.

Check in at least 1x a month to let us know you are on track and to support everyone else. Let's do what we can to keep this thread lively.

*Pictures
Starting Pic: *Post by 12/31/2017 of the area that is NOT APL.
*Grand Reveal:* Post by 12/21/2018. Earlier if you reach APL during the year.
*During the Year: *Post pics of your goal areas so we can follow your progress.

*Length Updates*
April 2018
August 2018
December 2018 : Grand Reveal


Post as many hair pics as you like because you know we love pics


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2017)

The Challengers

1. faithVa
2. apple_natural
3. xu93texas
4. Miss617
5. Evallusion
6. Cattypus1
7. quirkydimples
8. yaya24
9. keranikki
10. irsgirl
11. MzLady79
12. guyaneseyankee
13. B_Phlyy
14. jennex
15. TLC1020
16. AnotherLevel
17. TracyNicole
18. SAPNK
19. gforceroy
20. Soaring_Eagle
21. naturalagain2
22. cinnespice
23. FemmeCreole
24.
25.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 12, 2017)

I"M IN!

What length are you now?
SL

What's your regimen?
Currently.. none

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?
ACV rinse and dc once a week
LOC with glycerin spray and shea butter mix
satin bonnet at night
Straighten and clip ends twice a year
vitamins, exercise, nutrients, water
NO hair styles that last longer than a week (besides braids for 3 weeks)
No wigs.. this is because i neglect my hair under wigs
Braid/bun styles all year

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.
my goal is full APL

What month would you like to reach your goal?
it would be really nice to be fully APL by August!! my back up goal is December

Post your starting pic of areas *NOT APL*.
Posted in my photo album


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2017)

What length are you now? SL

What's your regimen?
--Use the Mane Choice Egyptian and Easy on the Curl Lines
--Shampoo, cowash or water rinse at least once a week and shampoo at least once a month.
--Some form of LOC and keep my hair in some type of protective style probably twist.
--Vitamins and Magnesium Daily
--Back to exercising 3 days a week
--Increase my vegetable intake

What do you need to do/change to reach APL?
--I need to increase my shampoo, cowash or water rinse to every 4 days versus once a week.  I need to keep doing what I have been doing for 2017 and improve my ends.

Goal areas: The back. My sides and front won't make it to APL until 2019

What month would you like to reach your goal? September

Post your starting pic.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 12, 2017)

I’m in.  Will post stats at a later time.


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm in! Will come back after I put my son to sleep.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm in. Will post deets later.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hold...


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 12, 2017)

*What length are you now?*
Neck length? 

*What's your regimen?*
Shampoo once a week with Nexxus Therappe and condition with Nexxus Humectress. I’m adding Neutrogena anti-residue formula every other week or when my hair feels coated.

Every two weeks I use Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor, followed by KeraCare Humecto Creme Conditioner. 

I relax every 8-9 weeks with Linange lye relaxer followed by the reconstructor and HCC. 

I only trim when I have to...not often. I think this is what has held me back in years past...the need for blunt ends. I’m over it.

Now that I can wear a bun, I sometimes cowash during the week and mostly keep it bunned up.

*What's do you need to do/change to reach APL?*

I really think I just need to keep doing what I’m doing. 

*Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.*

All of it. 

*What month would you like to reach your goal?*

I’ll give myself until Dec.2018



FEB. 2017


 
OCT. 2017





NOV. 2017


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 12, 2017)

*What length are you now?* Mostly shoulder length. 

*What's your regimen?* No real regimen. I wash weekly, maybe every week and a half, and generally twist or braid my hair. 

*What's do you need to do/change to reach APL? *Get my ends under control and be gentler and more patient with the styling process. I will continue to twist and braid and maybe bun. I have been blowdrying a lot more than usual (and now that my husband has bought me a darn near $90 blowdryer, I feel obligated to use it), but I will keep heat to a minimum. 

*Goal areas*: Everything, but mostly back and sides. The front of my hair is almost always shorter.

*What month would you like to reach your goal? *By December because I don't know how fast my hair grows. 

*Post your starting pic of areas NOT APL.* I will return with starting pictures at the end of the month.

This is from October after blowdrying and flat ironing.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm in!

Getting my hair treated, trimmed and straightened on Tuesday Jan 16, 2018 so I'll be back with pictures and accurate stats.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 12, 2017)

*What length are you now? SL

What's your regimen? 

Currently (may change)

     Weekly- Pre-poo with Coconut Oil, Aloe, and Herbs; Cowash; Deep Condition (Steam); CP Tea Rinse; Leave-in Conditioner, Seal with CP Oil, Braid up and wear wig

     Monthly- Shampoo; Henna Gloss (Steam); Deep Condition (Steam); Leave-in Conditioner, Seal with CP Oil; roller set
*

*What do you need to do/change to reach APL?  Consistency is key for me.  No matter the products I use, I need to follow the regimen above.  I will pay attention to my hair's behavior in order to maintain protein/moisture balance.*

*Goal areas:* *Everywhere!  My hair grows in phases (layers), so I know the back will reach APL first.  The front will catch up in time.*

*What month would you like to reach your goal? I expect the back to reach APL by August and the front to reach it by December of 2018.

 
*


----------



## irsgirl (Dec 13, 2017)

*￼*


*I am in!*

What length are you now? CBL

What's your regimen?
Stretch relaxer 20 weeks
 Deep condition 1x a week.
Protein 1x month.
No heat
Moisture and seal
Bun at 8-10 weeks post relaxer
Baby ends

What do you need to do/change to reach APL?
Stay the course
No cutting

Goal areas: 
Crown and nape

What month would you like to reach your goal? June 2018!


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 13, 2017)

*What length are you now?*
SL

*What's your regimen?*
Wash, Deep Condition and braid (under wigs) once a month. Weekly cowashes. Daily moisturizing.

*What do you need to do/change to reach APL?*
Stay consistent. Moisture moisture moisture! And gentle detangling.

*Goal areas*: 
back and sides the rest should be achievable by 2019. So I'll be in this challenge twice. Yay for staying back, lol.

*What month would you like to reach your goal?*

Dec 2018; slow growers unite!

*Post your starting pic of areas NOT APL.*

Will be up by the 31st. I just did my hair. It's my birthday today!!!


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm in. 

Will be back with my deets.


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 13, 2017)

Happy birthday @Evallusion!


----------



## LushLox (Dec 13, 2017)

Happy Birthday @Evallusion


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm in.

What length are you now?  *I'm claiming SL for the end of 2017  (not sure really, this is a tricky length.  TWA)*

What's your regimen?* Shampoo and deep condition on Sundays.  co-wash mid week.  Detangle every two months realistically.  (I know me).  

ETA:  I'm testing out  Carefree  Curl Gold underneath my whipped shea butter for retention*

What do you need to do/change to reach APL?  Continuing with low/no manipulation is working for me.

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns.  *Healthy all around head of hair*

What month would you like to reach your goal? *December 2018*

Post your starting pic of areas *NOT APL*.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 13, 2017)

Marking my spot. I'll be back next week.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 13, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Happy birthday @Evallusion!





LushLox said:


> Happy Birthday @Evallusion



Thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2017)

Just cheering you all on from the sidelines. 

Go get that length girls!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2017)

Evallusion said:


> Will be up by the 31st. I just did my hair. It's my birthday today!!!



Happy Birthday. Hope it was great!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2017)

Glad to see so many ladies joining. This might be bigger than 2017


----------



## keranikki (Dec 14, 2017)

Happy belated Birthday @Evallusion


----------



## jennex (Dec 14, 2017)

Holding my spot!


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 14, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Happy Birthday. Hope it was great!





keranikki said:


> Happy belated Birthday @Evallusion



 Thank you ladies!  I had a grown woman birthday.  Basically, I went to work!  By my next birthday, I'm hoping to be APL.  Jesus be some retention!


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm in 

*Post the following to join*

What length are you now?
*Neck length /Shoulder length *

What's your regimen?
*Shampoo and deep condition once a week and wear hair blow dried down, now since its cold I been wearing a pulled back bun.*

What do you need to do/change to reach APL?
*Keep low manipulation hair styles,  I choose bunning because I've had success previously.*

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns if already APL in a section/sections?
*My back hair usually grows faster than the side and front area, so I'll say back then sides will catch up. *

What month would you like to reach your goal?
*I would like to say September if I'm aggressive with it protecting my hair but I'll leave it at December 2018 for setbacks. *

Post your starting pic.
***If you have a section/sections already APL, post a pic of the areas *NOT APL****


The challenge will officially start on January 1st, 2018 and end December 31st, 2018.

Check in at least 1x a month to let us know you are on track and to support everyone else. Let's do what we can to keep this thread lively.

*Pictures
Starting Pic: *Post by 12/31/2017 of the area that is NOT APL.
*Grand Reveal:* Post by 12/21/2018. Earlier if you reach APL during the year.
*During the Year: *Post pics of your goal areas so we can follow your progress.

*Length Updates*
April 2018
August 2018
December 2018 : Grand Reveal


Post as many hair pics as you like because you know we love pics [/QUOTE]


----------



## AnotherLevel (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm in! I'll post pics later.

What length are you now?
*Neck length /Shoulder length *

What's your regimen?
*Currently (Dec. 2017), I'm using henna weekly. This includes a hot oil prepoo, clarify/shampoo, Napur Henna Gloss, VO5 Cowash, SM DC, Curlformer set to stretch, then style.*

What do you need to do/change to reach APL?
*Keep low manipulation hair styles, Henna weekly until January, then 2x per month. DC weekly, take vitamins and drink DE daily. Drink infused water all day. Exercise daily (when possible). *

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns if already APL in a section/sections?
*My front area, definitely. My back grows quickly. My goal is to grow my crown and entire front half of my hair to APL by the end of 2018. I'd also like to increase the thickness as much as I can. *

What month would you like to reach your goal?
*I would love to reach my goal by October... but I'll give myself until the end of December. *

Post your starting pic.
***If you have a section/sections already APL, post a pic of the areas *NOT APL****


The challenge will officially start on January 1st, 2018 and end December 31st, 2018.*http://[URL=http://s232.photobucket.com/user/LynMarie04/media/Dec17FrontLengthCheck_zpsidp8medd.jpg.html][IMG]http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee127/LynMarie04/Dec17FrontLengthCheck_zpsidp8medd.jpg*

Check in at least 1x a month to let us know you are on track and to support everyone else. Let's do what we can to keep this thread lively.

*Pictures
Starting Pic: *Post by 12/31/2017 of the area that is NOT APL.
*Grand Reveal:* Post by 12/21/2018. Earlier if you reach APL during the year.
*During the Year: *Post pics of your goal areas so we can follow your progress.

*Length Updates*
April 2018
August 2018
December 2018 : Grand Reveal


Post as many hair pics as you like because you know we love pics


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 16, 2017)

1. *What length are you now*: Ear length
2. *What's your regimen: *I pre-poo, shampoo, tea rinse, DC weekly; LOC method every night with a scalp massage; henna/indigo every 4-6 weeks; I rotate between wash n go styles and wearing wigs. I also drink bamboo tea and take HSN vitamins.
3.* What do you need to do/change to reach APL*: I will continue with my current regimen, eat healthier, and exercise more. I'm going to try to consistently do the 7 day inversion method once a month to see if that will help. *Anything else you would like to share*: I hope to be SL by April 2018 and APL by December 2018.
4. *Goal areas: *will come back with measurements.
5. *What month would you like to reach your goal*: December 2018


----------



## TracyNicole (Dec 16, 2017)

I’m in! I’ll come back with details.


----------



## SAPNK (Dec 16, 2017)

*Joining!

What length are you now?*
CBL

*What's your regimen?*
Protective styling for 3-4 weeks at a time with crochet braids or twists. Getting a blowout and trim every 4 months.
wear a faux bun, puff, or pony between protective styles (so 24/7 PS then). Cleanse my scalp every to weeks while PS and wash & DC after take down.
*
What do you need to do/change to reach APL?*
I need to drink water. I think I said this last year, but still haven't been doing that. I also need to stick to an actual regimen and stop tearing my hair out when I'm frustrated. I also have to figure out how to keep it stretched and tangle free (especially at the roots).

*Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns if already APL in a section/sections*
Everywhere

*What month would you like to reach your goal?*
May or June 2017

*Post your starting pic. 
***If you have a section/sections already APL, post a pic of the areas NOT APL****


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 17, 2017)

*I am in!!

What length are you now?*
Shoulder length I think.

*What's your regimen?*
Protective styling for 2-3 weeks at a time. Wash, DC, leave-in then use oil or butter. Moisturize every few days. I just trimmed (more like cut) and will do so again in the Summer.
*
What do you need to do/change to reach APL?*
I am sad y'all and in need of encouragement. I straightened my hair yesterday and I had to cut 2-3 inches so that put me back above APL . I need to do more in 2018. Drink more water, take my vitamins, get back into my workout routine (I got lazy as it got colder). Also moisturize MORE and not neglect under wigs! I am feeling just meh about my hair right now.

*Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns if already APL in a section/sections*
All of it.

*What month would you like to reach your goal?*
Hopefully August/September.

*Post your starting pic. 
***If you have a section/sections already APL, post a pic of the areas NOT APL****


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Dec 17, 2017)

*What length are you now?*
Shoulder length— crown 

*What's your regimen?*
Using braids (with my own hair) as my form of protective styling
Utilizing the baggy method daily between wash days
Heavy use of Shea Butter

*What do you need to do/change to reach APL?* Continue doing what works (see above) along with detangling and moisturizing more often. I also plan on incorporating more protein into my regimen in the form of light protein leave ins under a moisturizer, as well as a light reconstructor on wash days that I am not using Ayurvedic powders.

*Goal areas:* Crown 

*What month would you like to reach your goal?*
December 2018 (the latest)

Post your starting pic.
***If you have a section/sections alreadyAPL, post a pic of the areas *NOT APL*** 
Crown:




*


----------



## keranikki (Dec 17, 2017)

gforceroy said:


> *I am in!!
> 
> What length are you now?*
> Shoulder length I think.
> ...



It seems you already know what to work on. All you need is consistency. What kind of wig cap are you wearing under your wigs? I wear a satin wig cap, which has been helping with my moisture retention.


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 17, 2017)

Wow, I just bought a satin lined with cap today, crazy you just mentioned it!

I hope it helps with moisture retention!



keranikki said:


> It seems you already know what to work on. All you need is consistency. What kind of wig cap are you wearing under your wigs? I wear a satin wig cap, which has been helping with my moisture retention.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 17, 2017)

I planned my hair styles for the whole year,  organized them and I'm just waiting for this challenge to begin...


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 17, 2017)

I have to get this breakage under control if I want to make my goal. It’s really bad.

You’d think after 11 years on a hair board, I’d have a better sense of how to do that.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 17, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> I planned my hair styles for the whole year,  organized them and I'm just waiting for this challenge to begin...



Great idea!


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 17, 2017)

keranikki said:


> Great idea!



I have a personal challenge to change up styles once a week in order to keep myself attentive to my hair, but not focus the length. I'm excited. I preplanned them to make it easier. I'll try to post them each week at least in my photo album.



MzLady78 said:


> I have to get this breakage under control if I want to make my goal. It’s really bad.
> 
> You’d think after 11 years on a hair board, I’d have a better sense of how to do that.



How do you keep it? What do you do with it


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 18, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> I have a personal challenge to change up styles once a week in order to keep myself attentive to my hair, but not focus the length. I'm excited. I preplanned them to make it easier. I'll try to post them each week at least in my photo album.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you keep it? What do you do with it



It varies. Right now, I'm wigging it, and it's in flat twists underneath.

A big part of the problem is my hair is...whatever porosity keeps you from retaining moisture, I never remember if that's high or low.  It feels like products just kind of sit on it, and admittedly, I'm not the best at moisturizing regularly for that exact reason. It just seem futile.

I probably need to do a hard protein treatment and then take it from there.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 18, 2017)

What length are you now?* NL (in the back) I guess*

What's your regimen?* Slowly making a Ayurvedic regimen - through my diy oil and adding powders to my DC's. I plan on using my diy Henna Shea Butter mixture through out 2018 and I will reduce using heat since my hair has been so manageable with out it. I also plan to be sure to DC with heat for 30 - 40 mins minimum every wash day.*

What do you need to do/change to reach APL? *Reduce heat*

Goal areas:* I want mostly my back/sides to reach APL first*

What month would you like to reach your goal? *Dec 2018*

Post your starting pic.
*I will post the next time I wash. And put it in this post.  
 *


----------



## cinnespice (Dec 18, 2017)

What length are you now? *In limbo between SL and APL*

What's your regimen? *I'm lazy so I'm creating one : co-wash (oil and conditioner)/shampoo/deep condition/ leave in once week with different conditioners using my hot heat or steamer. Add protein 2x a month. Drink even more water and take my vitamins. LOC every night, Might do green house with the hot head  2x a week. Changing diet. Would like to incorporate some more ayurvedic stuff into my rountine*

What do you need to do/change to reach APL? *My lazy habits *

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns if already APL in a section/sections - *Have to come back*

What month would you like to reach your goal? *December 2018*


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 18, 2017)

Ooh I haven't done a challenge in years! I'm in.


What length are you now? *CBL*

What's your regimen? *Don't have one per se. I've been leaving my hair alone for 6 to 8 weeks at a time since July of 2017. It's out now since I took my faux locs out last Saturday. I wash and DC whenever I take the crochet locs out.*

What do you need to do/change to reach APL? *Leaving my hair untouched seems to be working so I'll be doing more of the same. I'm a straight natural but I haven't applied direct heat to my hair in almost 6 months.  *

Goal areas: *Everywhere! When I grab the back sides and stretch forward, it's right on the top of my arm pits but I'm in desperate need of a trim so that will put be back somewhat. *

What month would you like to reach your goal? *I will aim for June 2018*

Post your starting pic: *I'll be back with a pic later*


----------



## LushLox (Dec 18, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> I planned my hair styles for the whole year,  organized them and I'm just waiting for this challenge to begin...



That is incredibly organised, I'm in awe lol. I kind of have an idea of how I'll be wearing my hair through the month but I couldn't really plan any further than that really.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 18, 2017)

MzLady78 said:


> It varies. Right now, I'm wigging it, and it's in flat twists underneath.
> 
> A big part of the problem is my hair is...whatever porosity keeps you from retaining moisture, I never remember if that's high or low.
> 
> ...



I can only suggest documenting how products (or even combinations of products) affect your hair

When I had a breaking problem in the past, I had a protein overload on top of nooo moisture. That was just me. My friend had the opposite problem. I cut out protein for the most part and I only use egg and cholesterol. Life is good. Unless I neglect my hair like i did this year

(edited to cut this post to the point)


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 18, 2017)

LushLox said:


> That is incredibly organised, I'm in awe lol. I kind of have an idea of how I'll be wearing my hair through the month but I couldn't really plan any further than that really.



some things i need to have scheduled.  i'm so much more likely to stick to it and not get overwhelmed... like meal planning. i have to have a schedule already thought out or else i get overwhelmed and we eat take out for a month. even if i decide to do something else, i still want things planned out


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 18, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> Has there been a time that you were not experiencing breakage? if so, i would try to determine what you were doing then that you aren't doing now.
> 
> as far as the protein, my hair actually was breaking when i thought fixing it was by using more protein. (a friend of mine was in the opposite situation, but this is my personal experience). My hair did not want hard protein and it always broke because of it. I was only using aphogee products thinking that more protein was better.
> 
> I quit that. I started using pH balancing products even neutralizing shampoo or apple cider vinegar water at least once a month (or more, my curls loved it. i still do this sometimes, but i found a shampoo that i like too), glycerin leave in spray, deep conditioning with moisture conditioner under heat and an egg cholesterol dc when i did want to use a protein. life has been great unless i wear a wig and completely neglect it like i did most of 2017



It's been a problem since I've been natural, and that’s been over 5 years now.  I’m hair lazy, and just couldn’t be bothered to try a bunch of different products to try to figure out what would work. But I care now. 

Also, like you, I suck horribly at taking care of it under my wigs. I’m gonna do better there, though.

What shampoo is it that you use?


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 18, 2017)

MzLady78 said:


> It's been a problem since I've been natural, and that’s been over 5 years now.  I’m hair lazy, and just couldn’t be bothered to try a bunch of different products to try to figure out what would work. But I care now.
> 
> Also, like you, I suck horribly at taking care of it under my wigs. I’m gonna do better there, though.
> 
> What shampoo is it that you use?



Macadamia Oil brand


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2017)

So far we have 23 challengers. Welcome ladies. 2018 will be a good year for us


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> I"M IN!
> 
> What length are you now?
> SL
> ...



I see you.  You have a nice full head of hair there.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 19, 2017)

This is where I am currently but about an inch gotta go. Those ends are a mess. I was mostly in weaves and crochet locs this year so I don’t understand why my ends get so messed up.



ETA: updating my starting pic because I had a trim after I posted. My stylist cut 1&1/2 inches. I had to do my best to not lose it but it’s okay. Those ends were see through and raggedy. It looks much better now!


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 19, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> Macadamia Oil brand



Great, thanks!


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 19, 2017)

i don't know what to do with my hair for the next two weeks

Oh I know! Huge box braids


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 19, 2017)

Here is my submission


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2017)

I bought a bottle of the Mielle Organics cowash a few weeks ago. I tried it but I didn't care for it. I need to be able to feel the product on my hair some kind of way so I know if i had spread it evenly. I took it back to Sally's and got a refund. I also had a $5 coupon so I picked up the Mane Choice spray and 3 ins 1 conditioner and got the oil free. I will just stick with my Mane Choice for a while. I have enough products and samples to use up


----------



## jennex (Dec 20, 2017)

*What length are you now?  *Ear length on the sides, neck length in the back and the front touches the bridge of my nose. The crown is very short due to severe breakage and shedding at the beginning of 2017.
*
What's your regimen? *Shampoo every 7 to 14 days, banana molasses treatment under a hooded dryer. I just started oil rinsing and I apply lots of conditioner afterwards. Currently using HEHH and I love it! My two go-to hairstyles are twists or two french braids. I use a lot of glycerin based products (moisturizers and gels mostly) and I seal with either pure shea butter or a 
whipped shea butter mix. When I twist I keep them in for 2 weeks and when I french braid I redo them daily.
*
What do you need to do/change to reach APL? * I need to set aside a block of time to take care of my hair and be very patient and gentle with it. No ripping out knots when I can easily cut them with scissors.  I need handle my hair when I'm not tired or stressed. I also need to keep my scalp healthy.  I'm going to keep up with my supplements and make sure I'm eating well and staying hydrated.

*What month would you like to reach your goal? *If by some miracle I could reach APL in December 2018 that would awesome! Even if I don't I want to get as close to it as possible.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 20, 2017)

i ordered some accessories that I will need for next year  and braiding hair, which is super cheap online

Eta: I want to go home to my bsl challenge lol. I was there last year and Im kind of attached so I'm going to go back.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Dec 21, 2017)

Soaring Eagle said:


> *What length are you now?*
> Shoulder length— crown
> 
> *What's your regimen?*
> ...


Recently edited my initial post to only include my crown for this challenge. I did a length check on the front of my hair, and it turns out I’m grazing APL in front.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2017)

Soaring Eagle said:


> Recently edited my initial post to only include my crown for this challenge. I did a length check on the front of my hair, and it turns out I’m grazing APL in front.


Congratulations. Hopefully it will be smooth sailing.


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 22, 2017)

Ok ladies,  i'm wishing all of you good luck on your hair care journey to apl and beyond....  We can do this


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 23, 2017)

Yall pray for a sister!  Hoping 2018 is better than 2017 for my hair....

What length are you now? *SL*

Natural/Relaxed/Transitioning? *Natural*

What's your regimen? *I so need to tweak my regimen...clearly what I was doing didn't work.  I'm going to check old challenges to see what I used to do when my hair was truly thriving.*

What's do you need to do/change to reach APL? *I have to nail my reggie and be disciplined/consistent.*

What's your goal month if any? *I hope to hit APL by summer 2018.*


----------



## faithVA (Dec 23, 2017)

I don't know how I went two weeks between shampooing when I was relaxed.  My scalp couldn' wait to get water on it and it was just 8 days. 

I dusted my ends this morning take 1/4 To 1/2 inch off. I can tell the difference in length but fortunately it will be back in January. 

 I'm using the Mane Choice anti breakage line today. Shampooed and sitting with the treatment in now. I want to put in 2 strand twists but I don' have enough time tonight.  I will put in some quick flat twists and hopefully I will have time tomorrow for 2 strands.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 23, 2017)

Listen, I've been rocking more twist outs and getting compliments left & right.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 23, 2017)

My official start post

What length are you now? SL in front, collarbone length in back

What's your regimen?
Shampoo and DC twice week
Cowash and LOC daily
Redo mini braids every 6-8 weeks
Wigs when going out from November - April

What do you need to do/change to reach APL? Stay consistent with my regimen and clean up my diet

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns if already APL in a section/sections
APL in the back

What month would you like to reach your goal? Between September-December

Post your starting pic.
***If you have a section/sections already APL, post a pic of the areas *NOT APL****


The challenge will officially start on January 1st, 2018 and end December 31st, 2018.

Check in at least 1x a month to let us know you are on track and to support everyone else. Let's do what we can to keep this thread lively.

*Pictures*
LHCF is not letting my phone be great. I'll try to upload tomorrow.

ETA - Let's try this pic thing again.


----------



## SAPNK (Dec 24, 2017)

Lol, I'm so mad.  I was going to run to the thread yesterday to let you guys know that I was already apl. I asked my bro to take of pic and tell me if it was apl. He said I was and it looked like it in the picture too.  (excuse my nakedness and crazy looking hair)



I wanted to make sure before I announced it, so I got my older brother to take another pic with a wire as a marker.


I'm no where near apl. It looks like it's just as short as it was the last time I checked. I was so mad I told my brother he didn't do it right, lol. He was like "why would you think it would have grown that much since the last time you did this?"  So the other one lied then.

Oh well, here I stay.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 24, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Lol, I'm so mad.  I was going to run to the thread yesterday to let you guys know that I was already apl. I asked my bro to take of pic and tell me if it was apl. He said I was and it looked like it in the picture too.  (excuse my nakedness and crazy looking hair)
> 
> View attachment 419793
> 
> ...



I think you are close.  It looks like you have two inches to go!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 25, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Lol, I'm so mad.  I was going to run to the thread yesterday to let you guys know that I was already apl. I asked my bro to take of pic and tell me if it was apl. He said I was and it looked like it in the picture too.  (excuse my nakedness and crazy looking hair)
> 
> View attachment 419793
> 
> ...


You look APL to me! If that band is your goal, then that is the bottom of APL.


----------



## SAPNK (Dec 25, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> You look APL to me! If that band is your goal, then that is the bottom of APL.



Ooh! Okay.  I'll just stick around until I get 2 more inches. 


Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 25, 2017)

Bought a satin scarf on Amazon yesterday.

Considering only washing 1x a month...


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm still protective styling in a bun right now and will be for the next two weeks at least..  I'll see how things go after that depending on how I feel..  I plan to keep it simple with less manipulation as I possibly can..


----------



## faithVA (Dec 25, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> Lol, I'm so mad.  I was going to run to the thread yesterday to let you guys know that I was already apl. I asked my bro to take of pic and tell me if it was apl. He said I was and it looked like it in the picture too.  (excuse my nakedness and crazy looking hair)
> 
> View attachment 419793
> 
> ...


The first picture is accurate. You are APL. That band is not I the right spot. It's probably hard to wear a shirt and then band and get an accurate measurement. 

So congratulations on being APL.


----------



## SAPNK (Dec 26, 2017)

faithVA said:


> The first picture is accurate. You are APL. That band is not I the right spot. It's probably hard to wear a shirt and then band and get an accurate measurement.
> 
> So congratulations on being APL.



Yay! Thank you!  That's exciting.


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 27, 2017)

You know I’m here again


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 29, 2017)

I will need to do a new pic because I cut my hair in layers and took a lot of length off because I had a lot of straight ends up top. Now I can twist and do a proper wash n go without having to deal with those straight ends. I'm not going to use heat this year to see how my hair will do at its full potential.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 29, 2017)

I’m back. I had posted and joined, but I deleted the initial post until I could get a good starting pic.

This was my first year natural. I’m more focused on health/length than style. I keep my hair in French braids everyday or the occasional braid out. Finger detangling only. I shampoo once a month. I promised myself no color or cuts for the first 5 years of being natural. This will be my only length check until the end of the challenge. I’m very happy with the progress I made in 2017! Praying for APL in December 2018!

1/1/17 BC

Today 12/29/17


----------



## kupenda (Dec 29, 2017)

I’m in!!!

Current length: Just past collarbone

Regimen: Still building. But I want to :

-protective style 90% of the time
-do the inversion method monthly
-wash or cowash weekly
-scalp massage with sulfur growth treatment during inversion especially
-finger detangle (comb only if necessary)
-weekly deep condition (my favorite thing to do!)
-protein treatment monthly
-search and destroy as needed
-low manipulation
-no/low heat

I still need to determine how often my hair needs to be moisturized. I think daily is too often and way too much manipulation

I hope to be APL by December 2018 with frequent trimming of damaged hair

Will have SO take a pic when I see him tomorrow


----------



## SAPNK (Dec 29, 2017)

kupenda said:


> I’m in!!!
> 
> Current length: Just past collarbone
> 
> ...



We'll be PS buddies!
What styles are you planning on doing?


----------



## kupenda (Dec 30, 2017)

SAPNK said:


> We'll be PS buddies!
> What styles are you planning on doing?



Yay! I’m starting off with my wig. It’s the FingerComber Unit. I contacted a braided I used over the summer to do crochet braids for me sometime in late January. Those should last me about a month. And from there I’ll decide on my next move. I’m tempted to get a relaxer this year but I want to be sure my hair is properly balanced and ready for alladat. So I’ll be babying the fro and trimming any angry ends as we go. Keeping my ends tucked away is how I prefer to wear my hair anyway


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 30, 2017)

MzLady78 said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Will be back with my deets.



Good to see you here!! I remember our conversation a few weeks ago on fb. We need to knock this challenge all the way out this year! I hope this will be the last time I do this challenge.


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 30, 2017)

topnotch1010 said:


> Good to see you here!! I remember our conversation a few weeks ago on fb. We need to knock this challenge all the way out this year! I hope this will be the last time I do this challenge.



Hey lady!

Yes, let’s get it!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2017)

topnotch1010 said:


> Good to see you here!! I remember our conversation a few weeks ago on fb. We need to knock this challenge all the way out this year! I hope this will be the last time I do this challenge.



I hope it is your last time as well. I haven't done multiple APL challenges but I have done way too many SL challenges so I think I know how you feel. I will be wishing great growth and retention for you in 2018.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2017)

I need to get my wash day started. I need some motivation.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 30, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I hope it is your last time as well. I haven't done multiple APL challenges but I have done way too many SL challenges so I think I know how you feel. I will be wishing great growth and retention for you in 2018.



Thank you and same to you! I just feel like I’ve been at LHCF too long to only be at SL. I hit APL for a few months and then all of my progress eroded away. Many things were going on in my life during that time so it’s hard to pinpoint exactly what happened, but I hope being 100% natural & hardcore PS will fix it. 

What do you think has held up your progress in the past?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 30, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I need to get my wash day started. I need some motivation.



I did myself yesterday for the end of the year length check and my two girls today. I always dread it too… although we added H.O.T. under the Pibbs and that was relaxing!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2017)

topnotch1010 said:


> Thank you and same to you! I just feel like I’ve been at LHCF too long to only be at SL. I hit APL for a few months and then all of my progress eroded away. Many things were going on in my life during that time so it’s hard to pinpoint exactly what happened, but I hope being 100% natural & hardcore PS will fix it.
> 
> What do you think has held up your progress in the past?


I had a few major setbacks. I had heat damage that forced a big chop. Then I had a run in with a bad stylist which gave me a lot of  split end damage. Then I ended up with some health issues which slowed my growth. So it' been a long road.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2017)

topnotch1010 said:


> I did myself yesterday for the end of the year length check and my two girls today. I always dread it too… although we added H.O.T. under the Pibbs and that was relaxing!!


I never did get motivated so will do it Sunday morning.


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 31, 2017)

OK. I straightened my hair last night, so here's my starting picture. My ends are atrocious but I didn't feel like trimming it or asking my husband.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 31, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I had a few major setbacks. I had heat damage that forced a big chop. Then I had a run in with a bad stylist which gave me a lot of  split end damage. Then I ended up with some health issues which slowed my growth. So it' been a long road.



Indeed, long road for me too. It’ll be that much more precious to us once we finally arrive at our goals. I’m glad to be in good company in this challenge. 2018 will be our year!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 31, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> OK. I straightened my hair last night, so here's my starting picture. My ends are atrocious but I didn't feel like trimming it or asking my husband.



Don’t cut!! Your ends don’t look bad at all! Hair doesn’t have to be perfect. Keep growing sis!


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 31, 2017)

topnotch1010 said:


> Don’t cut!! Your ends don’t look bad at all! Hair doesn’t have to be perfect. Keep growing sis!



Aw, thank you.  I don't wear my hair out and straightened much, so I'm way more critical of my ends when I'm doing length checks than when I wear braids or twists LOL.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> Aw, thank you.  I don't wear my hair out and straightened much, so I'm way more critical of my ends when I'm doing length checks than when I wear braids or twists LOL.


Don't cut to even out but If you haven't trimmed this year at least give yourself a dusting before putting your hair away.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Dec 31, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> OK. I straightened my hair last night, so here's my starting picture. *My ends are atrocious* but I didn't feel like trimming it or asking my husband.


Atrocious where? Those are some pretty nice ends. Good job.


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 31, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Don't cut to even out but If you haven't trimmed this year at least give yourself a dusting before putting your hair away.



I have trimmed a couple of times, not to even out but to get rid of split ends and SSKs. I still have some but they definitely feel better than usual. I'll take a good look and see if I really need to trim again.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2017)

Miss617 said:


> I have trimmed a couple of times, not to even out but to get rid of split ends and SSKs. I still have some but they definitely feel better than usual. I'll take a good look and see if I really need to trim again.


Sounds like you are on top of it and have everything under control.


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 31, 2017)

Soaring Eagle said:


> Atrocious where? Those are some pretty nice ends. Good job.



Aw, thank you! I'm my own worst critic, I guess!


----------



## Miss617 (Dec 31, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Sounds like you are on top of it and have everything under control.



Still learning but figuring it out slowly but surely!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2017)

Finally started wash day. I shampooed with Nexxus Therapee Shampoo. I deep conditioned with TGIN Mask for about 30 minutes using my heat therapy cap. I shampooed again with Camille Rose Ginger Rinse. I towel dried and applied Surya Brasil color. Sitting with the color in now and will rinse it out in 30 minutes.

I'm thinking I will try blow drying my hair on wash day. I'm hoping this will help my ends but not sure yet. I wish I knew if this was better than letting my hair air dry.


----------



## Qtee (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm in..Cut my hair earlier this year... I was MBL natural...I got bored and dyed it ...still bored so I relaxed it... that broke my hair off terribly as relaxers always do for me... it was uneven n broken sooo i took clippers and shaved it all off.. now its growing back nicely..

*What length are you now*?  CBL

*What's your regimen*? low maintenance..i wash every 1.5-2 weeks depends on how I feel.. cowash every couple days... I put in a homemade leave in mixture with conditioner and JBCO..and an oil mixture with olive oil, JBCO and sometime coconut oil.. I put those in once or twice a week..my hair is in 2 braids or a braid out mostly..I'm so boring when it comes to my hair..

*What do you need to do/change to reach APL*? maybe cowash more...other than that nothing much.. it grows pretty nicely regaredless
*
Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns if already APL in a section/sections*

*What month would you like to reach your goal? *IDK maybe May..LOL... Its crazy I looked up and I could put it in 2 braids finally with a little hang time..so I dont bother with it much or pay much attention to my hair..I just let it do what it do..


----------



## Queensheba88 (Dec 31, 2017)

Saving my spot....currently under a wig but will do a length soon


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2017)

*Don't mind me. I'm just here for the starting pics. Happy growing ladies!


----------



## kupenda (Jan 1, 2018)

First wash of the year! I finger detangled with coconut oil and massaged my scalp with Camille’s Rose Cocoa Nibs oil before my first inversion. Then shampooed with Creme of Nature Argan oil. Now I’m under the hooded dryer with my hair covered in bekura Vanilla Whiskey and will follow it up with Cacao Bark before twisting with Honey Latte, and sealing with Oyin Burnt Sugar


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 1, 2018)

kupenda said:


> First wash of the year! I finger detangled with coconut oil and massaged my scalp with Camille’s Rose Cocoa Nibs oil before my first inversion. Then shampooed with Creme of Nature Argan oil. Now I’m under the hooded dryer with my hair covered in bekura Vanilla Whiskey and will follow it up with Cacao Bark before twisting with Honey Latte, and sealing with Oyin Burnt Sugar



We (my dds and myself) just added finger detangling to our reggies after seeing it in another challenge thread. It was surprisingly easy! I wish I had’ve picked that up years ago. Your products sound delicious!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 1, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Finally started wash day. I shampooed with Nexxus Therapee Shampoo. I deep conditioned with TGIN Mask for about 30 minutes using my heat therapy cap. I shampooed again with Camille Rose Ginger Rinse. I towel dried and applied Surya Brasil color. Sitting with the color in now and will rinse it out in 30 minutes.
> 
> I'm thinking I will try blow drying my hair on wash day. I'm hoping this will help my ends but not sure yet. I wish I knew if this was better than letting my hair air dry.



I had been blow drying on wash days for the past 4 months. That only equated to once a month because I was only doing 1 wash (shampoo) day a month too. I blow dryed to 85% dry and I could still see some of my ends on the floor when done. 

Monitor it really closely.


----------



## jennex (Jan 1, 2018)

Froreal3 said:


> *Don't mind me. I'm just here for the starting pics. Happy growing ladies!





We could use all the encouragement we can get!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> I had been blow drying on wash days for the past 4 months. That only equated to once a month because I was only doing 1 wash (shampoo) day a month too. I blow dryed to 85% dry and I could still see some of my ends on the floor when done.
> 
> Monitor it really closely.


Thank you. I'm already done with it. I will try something different next wash day until I can find something that works.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 1, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. I'm already done with it. I will try something different next wash day until I can find something that works.


I would have said tension dry on cool.


----------



## Country gal (Jan 1, 2018)

I am in. I have been wearing weaves for the past 3 years. I am determined to get to All. my ends are chewed up but I will work on it.

https://ibb.co/dZ6dmb


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> I would have said tension dry on cool.



My hair takes a long time to dry with cool and it tends to dry hard for some reason. But it took too long to blow dry so I'm over it already. I don't need to add another 30 to 45 minutes to my wash day. I will save the blow dry for special occasions.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 1, 2018)

I’m in!

What length are you now? Between SL and APL

What's your regimen? I’m currently protective styling with box braids.  I spray my hair with braid stray and leave in conditioner every couple of days.  Rinse roots with diluted ACV.  I’ll have to come back with a new Reggie after I take down the box braids.

What do you need to do/change to reach APL? Take supplements regularly.  Put the scissors down!

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns if already APL in a section/sections... APL in the back... at least SL on the sides.

What month would you like to reach your goal? June 2017

Post your starting pic... I’ll post when I take down my box braids.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year ladies. May you all have a wonderful 2018.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2018)

Last year this time I didn't really have a plan. This year I think I have at least a basis to get me started. 

I've already colored my hair for this month. For the rest of the month I plan to water rinse or cowash every 4 days. I will do a 4 step sealing method using a leave-in, glycerin spray, moisturizer and a sealer of some sort (gel, grease, butter or heavy cream). I will do my best to finger detangle. And I will keep my hair in the same flat twist style for the month. This month I'm wearing my flat twist all going to the right side. 

If I really need to I will do a very gentle shampoo on my scalp. 

On each of my rinse days I will be focusing on ways to better manage my ends. I really need to take notice of what works and what doesn't.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 1, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Happy New Year ladies. May you all have a wonderful 2018.



Happy New Year's my dear and may you achieve all of your desires for 2018 also!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 1, 2018)

I realized that my ends are my main issue. My hair grows with no problem but my ends never stay good long enough. They split and get see through so I usually have to cut a nice chunk every year.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 2, 2018)

Country gal said:


> I am in. I have been wearing weaves for the past 3 years. I am determined to get to All. my ends are chewed up but I will work on it.
> 
> https://ibb.co/dZ6dmb





FemmeCreole said:


> I realized that my ends are my main issue. My hair grows with no problem but my ends never stay good long enough. They split and get see through so I usually have to cut a nice chunk every year.



Ok ladies, what are y’all going to do differently to keep those ends off the floor and on your head this year? Do you think it’s dryness, too much manipulation, heat, or some other reason that is causing your ends to break?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 2, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Last year this time I didn't really have a plan. This year I think I have at least a basis to get me started.
> 
> I've already colored my hair for this month. For the rest of the month I plan to water rinse or cowash every 4 days. I will do a 4 step sealing method using a leave-in, glycerin spray, moisturizer and a sealer of some sort (gel, grease, butter or heavy cream). I will do my best to finger detangle. And I will keep my hair in the same flat twist style for the month. This month I'm wearing my flat twist all going to the right side.
> 
> ...




Happy New Year to you too!!

I’ve learned that I must have a solid plan too. I’m not one of these lucky gals that can grow butt length hair on a whim. My back will grow and retain with little effort but my sides and front are super fragile. That’s why I’m keeping it super simple with just moisturizing, sealing, and hiding my ends. My back is still too short from wearing the tapered cut after my BC, so I can’t bun yet. I’m wearing the two French braids until I can bun. Being able to bun is my mini goal for this year.  I do tuck and pin the ends of my braids to keep them out of the wind though. Seems to be working out well thus far.

Coloring my hair is something I think about. I only have a few strands of gray but of course they will begin to take over as time goes on. Do you use semi or permanent to color your hair?

I tried using henna once and it was such a mess!! It made my hair super hard too. I wanted it to work but I don’t think I did it right. Anyone had good results?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 2, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> Ok ladies, what are y’all going to do differently to keep those ends off the floor and on your head this year? Do you think it’s dryness, too much manipulation, heat, or some other reason that is causing your ends to break?


I really don't know what I'm doing wrong. I had my hair in crochet locs from July to December, leaving my hair untouched for 8 weeks at a time. When I'd take the locs down I'd wash, DC and blowdry and then cornrow again to install the locs. I didn't flat iron the entire time. My hair grew out a lot but the ends were still horrible. I don't know what to do to prevent these split ends from taking over!


----------



## Country gal (Jan 2, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> Ok ladies, what are y’all going to do differently to keep those ends off the floor and on your head this year? Do you think it’s dryness, too much manipulation, heat, or some other reason that is causing your ends to break?



 I think protective styles have helped my hair to grow but the ends were raggedy or split. So I'm going to have to probably trim them. I really have no clue because my hair never gets to APL.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 2, 2018)

Starting pics:

I need a good cut.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


> Starting pics:
> 
> I need a good cut.


You are APL in the back and it looks like you only need 2 inches in the front.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2018)

I plan on repeating what I did last week and wear the same flat twist style for a month at a time. I will try to wear the same flat twist style for 6 weeks but if I get bored after 4 weeks I will switch it out.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> Happy New Year to you too!!
> 
> I’ve learned that I must have a solid plan too. I’m not one of these lucky gals that can grow butt length hair on a whim. My back will grow and retain with little effort but my sides and front are super fragile. That’s why I’m keeping it super simple with just moisturizing, sealing, and hiding my ends. My back is still too short from wearing the tapered cut after my BC, so I can’t bun yet. I’m wearing the two French braids until I can bun. Being able to bun is my mini goal for this year.  I do tuck and pin the ends of my braids to keep them out of the wind though. Seems to be working out well thus far.
> 
> ...



I was using henna until last month. You may want to try different types of henna. I also think some ladies mix theirs with coconut milk for softer affects. And you definitely want to deep condition well afterwards. I didn't have any drying effects. I kept my henna simple with just henna and green tea. I also only keep it on for 2 or 3 hours. I think leaving it on for extend hours would not work well for me. I hate the color that henna turns my hair. It is a brassy copper. I was using indigo after the henna but it doesn't stick to my hair very well

I'm currently using Surya Brasil which is a natural henna semi-permanent color. I've only been using it for the past month or so. So far I like it. My grays and my low porosity hair are hard to color with a semi-permanent color but I have had good results with this color so far.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 2, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


> Starting pics:
> 
> I need a good cut.


You’re already apl. If you trim you’ll be back to apl by Feb.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2018)

I wonder if my twist will be long enough for this by the end of the year. It's already the style I wear, Just have to get my twist long enough to wrap together and hang.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 2, 2018)

Picked up a new deep conditioner st a Trader Joe’s. Shea Butter and Coconut Oil are it’s selling points. It’s surprisingly thick for “them”   I’m gonna try it one day soon


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 3, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I plan on repeating what I did last week and wear the same flat twist style for a month at a time. I will try to wear the same flat twist style for 6 weeks but if I get bored after 4 weeks I will switch it out.
> 
> View attachment 420762



That’s cute!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 3, 2018)

Country gal said:


> I think protective styles have helped my hair to grow but the ends were raggedy or split. So I'm going to have to probably trim them. I really have no clue because my hair never gets to APL.



Are you going back into weaves? What is your regimen?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 3, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> I really don't know what I'm doing wrong. I had my hair in crochet locs from July to December, leaving my hair untouched for 8 weeks at a time. When I'd take the locs down I'd wash, DC and blowdry and then cornrow again to install the locs. I didn't flat iron the entire time. My hair grew out a lot but the ends were still horrible. I don't know what to do to prevent these split ends from taking over!



Are you able to moisturize or put oil on your hair under the locs?


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Jan 3, 2018)

Country gal said:


> I think protective styles have helped my hair to grow but the ends were raggedy or split. So I'm going to have to probably trim them. I really have no clue because my hair never gets to APL.


Have you considered wigs? You can take it off everyday and cater for your hair needs more easily. You’re still protective styling in the form of cornrows or braids underneath, but you actually get to feel your hair more often.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> That’s cute!!


Thank you


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 3, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> You’re already apl. If you trim you’ll be back to apl by Feb.


I’m hoping to go get it professionally cut in the next month or so and then start over from there. I’d like to have full APL all around but the middle and sides take forever to grow.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 3, 2018)

I want to join, I'll come back later to post info but I can't get a starting pic till I take my current weave out. I think I am solidly brushing shoulder length now.

My challenge is to not cut my hair!! I am getting married in September and I just want enough hair to have options. I'd prefer to wear my own if it looks long enough by then. I need to stay up in this thread so I won't go to the barber.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 3, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> Are you able to moisturize or put oil on your hair under the locs?


I took the locs out. I think I might try using wigs to PS so that I can access my ends a couple times a week.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 4, 2018)

My wash & go lasted for a week! I'm currently prepooing now with Shea Butter, Olive Oil, & honey. Detangles like a dream (along with my AVJ & water mix)! I put my CP growth oil on my scalp and messaged as well. I plan to let it sit overnight and wash out tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2018)

So I started my every 4 day regimen. I will be doing a water rinse, cowash, shampoo or something with a lot of water every 4 days. I will trial this for 90 to 120 days and then re-evaluate.

I water rinsed and then conditioned with Nexxus Emergencee. I felt my hair and my ends needed some love after several blow dries and a flat iron. I did some form of LOC with TGIN leave-in, Mane Choice split end serum, Mane Choice Restorative spray, Carols Daughter Honey Mimosa and twisted with TGIN gel. Back in my flat twist.

I'm looking forward to the day when I can dry in twist/braids, wear them for a day and then convert them to a style. Just being able to put braids up into a mini-bun would be helpful.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 5, 2018)

Day 4 of my first week of the Inversion Method. I won’t be measuring my hair growth with a tshirt or ruler or anything, since I’m mostly interested in gaining more length so I can cut off the damaged hair without sacrificing a lot all at once. That sounds really stupid now that I’ve typed out. Ah well. I’m style challenged so anything where I can’t put it in some kind of bunny puff is too daggone short for me


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2018)

kupenda said:


> Day 4 of my first week of the Inversion Method. I won’t be measuring my hair growth with a tshirt or ruler or anything, since I’m mostly interested in gaining more length so I can cut off the damaged hair without sacrificing a lot all at once. That sounds really stupid now that I’ve typed out. Ah well. I’m style challenged so anything where I can’t put it in some kind of bunny puff is too daggone short for me


There is nothing wrong with that. I cut mine all off at once and it was a pain  so do what works for you.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 5, 2018)

I haven’t had a trim in like 6 months, so I got one day before yesterday. My last cut was a mess (the woman broke out some clippers...and I was out). She took off a little more than I wanted, but I needed it. I won’t be getting another trim for a while, though.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2018)

quirkydimples said:


> I haven’t had a trim in like 6 months, so I got one day before yesterday. My last cut was a mess (the woman broke out some clippers...and I was out). She took off a little more than I wanted, but I needed it. I won’t be getting another trim for a while, though.
> View attachment 420973 View attachment 420975 View attachment 420977 View attachment 420979


It looks really good. She didn't take off that much. You will get that back in no time


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 6, 2018)

The back is definitely APL according to this shirt. It’s much easier to see with a visual aid.


----------



## MzLady78 (Jan 6, 2018)

faithVA said:


> What length are you now? *chin length on the sidees and in the front, shoulder length in the back.*
> 
> What's your regimen? *Umm...*
> 
> ...



This is the only one I took that will upload. This is a half-arsed flat iron (I'm natural).


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm in.

What length are you now? NL

What's your regimen? Crowning Glory

What do you need to do/change to reach APL? Retain length

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns if already APL in a section/sections - Back

What month would you like to reach your goal? December


----------



## Bountiful7788 (Jan 7, 2018)

I would like to join although I am already at armpit length.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 7, 2018)

I still haven't styled my hair since straightening it before the new year.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 7, 2018)

Miss617 said:


> I still haven't styled my hair since straightening it before the new year.


Same


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


> The back is definitely APL according to this shirt. It’s much easier to see with a visual aid.


You are 2 inches past APL.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2018)

Bountiful7788 said:


> I would like to join although I am already at armpit length.


Why would you like to join.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 7, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


> Same



We should probably do that, right? It's just so... much... work.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 7, 2018)

Miss617 said:


> We should probably do that, right? It's just so... much... work.


I mean we should but


----------



## IslandMummy (Jan 7, 2018)

faithVA said:


> You are 2 inches past APL.


 I want full APL like @YvetteWithJoy. Upping my protein and PSing this year. Getting myself fine and healthy


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


> I want full APL like @YvetteWithJoy. Upping my protein and PSing this year. Getting myself fine and healthy


You don't meet the requirements of this challenge. If you take pictures of the front and sides to get to APL that will work. Your back is already BSB so too long for this challenge. I think you should head on to the BSL challenge.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 8, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I'm looking forward to the day when I can dry in twist/braids, wear them for a day and then convert them to a style. Just being able to put braids up into a mini-bun would be helpful.



Yep. Being able to wear twists/ braids with your natural hair could be a game changer.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 8, 2018)

On Friday, I washed my hair for the first time this year.  I'm focusing on my ends this quarter.  They are popping and little perfect circles are everywhere when I detangle.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2018)

I stated before that I was going to water wash or cowash every 4 days. I water rinsed and conditioned on Thursday.  Instead of water rinsing today I decided to try aloevera again. I think it makes my hair hard but I wanted to try it again before I ruled it out. I spritzed my hair and scalp and bagged for a while. I then took down my twist, spritzed my hair and scalp and resisted my hair. I then spritzed my hair and scalp again and bagged for a little longer. 

I want to see if having a hydrated scalp leads to hydrated hair. I'
 Not sure if this is enough moisture though.  I've never been able to remoisturize my hair and have it last more than a day.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 8, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> Lol, I'm so mad.  I was going to run to the thread yesterday to let you guys know that I was already apl. I asked my bro to take of pic and tell me if it was apl. He said I was and it looked like it in the picture too.  (excuse my nakedness and crazy looking hair)
> 
> View attachment 419793
> 
> ...


I have been imagining APL myself and pissed that I just can’t seem to get there. My hair is obviously (at least to me) longer but my back must be getting longer too!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have been imagining APL myself and pissed that I just can’t seem to get there. My hair is obviously (at least to me) longer but my back must be getting longer too!


 Sorry to laugh but I'm going to use that.  Yep: my back is getting longer.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 8, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I wonder if my twist will be long enough for this by the end of the year. It's already the style I wear, Just have to get my twist long enough to wrap together and hang.


That’s so pretty!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> That’s so pretty!


Simple but pretty.  I hope I get there soon.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 8, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Sorry to laugh but I'm going to use that.  Yep: my back is getting longer.


No worries, it feels like the scene from the Shining where the hallway gets longer and you can’t get to the end.  Anyway, I think I forgot to post my staring pics so I’ve got to get cracking!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 8, 2018)

*  
What length are you now?*
Between CBL and APL

*What's your regimen?*
Clay wash and DC each week. Roller set or Twistouts for styling.

*What do you need to do/change to reach APL?*
Be consistent!  Get a real trim and focus on moisture/protein balance. 

*Goal areas*:
Crown

*What month would you like to reach your goal?*

Jan 2018 but my lengthening back is conspiring against me to make it October 2018.

*Post your starting pic of areas NOT APL.*


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Jan 8, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I stated before that I was going to water wash or cowash every 4 days. I water rinsed and conditioned on Thursday.  Instead of water rinsing today I decided to try aloevera again. I think it makes my hair hard but I wanted to try it again before I ruled it out. I spritzed my hair and scalp and bagged for a while. I then took down my twist, spritzed my hair and scalp and resisted my hair. I then spritzed my hair and scalp again and bagged for a little longer.
> 
> I want to see if having a hydrated scalp leads to hydrated hair. I'
> Not sure if this is enough moisture though.  *I've never been able to remoisturize my hair and have it last more than a day.*


Wow, even with the baggy method? Are you high porosity? That last statement is very interesting to me. Have you tried heavy sealing? In the words of @AdoraAdora24, “have you tried Curl Activator”?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2018)

Soaring Eagle said:


> Wow, even with the baggy method? Are you high porosity? That last statement is very interesting to me. Have you tried heavy sealing? In the words of @AdoraAdora24, “have you tried Curl Activator”?


I heavy seal on wash day and it last for about 4 days.

I have used curl activator in the past. I can' remember exactly what happened but I don't think it rehydrated my hair. I do think it mde it sticky. I'm using a glycerin spray now and trying it out.

I'm low porosity. I just think that spraying and rubbibg it on isn't enough to get it into my strands. I think most of that just sits on my strands.

My hair usually feels hard after baggying.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 9, 2018)

Last night was the first water hit my head since the new year. Just co washed and LOC. I think my oil, which is not really an oil, is drying my ends out. Tonight I'm going to shampoo and heavy seal.


----------



## writtenthought (Jan 9, 2018)

Is it too late to join?

*Post the following to join*

What length are you now? Shoulder

What's your regimen? None

What do you need to do/change to reach APL? protective styles, keep my hair stretched

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns if already APL in a section/sections Full APL

What month would you like to reach your goal? Aug

Post your starting pic. 
***If you have a section/sections already APL, post a pic of the areas *NOT APL****


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2018)

writtenthought said:


> Is it too late to join?
> 
> *Post the following to join*
> 
> ...



Welcome @writtenthought. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## writtenthought (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks. I will post pics soon. It will be of me and my 12 year old daughter. Same starting length. Same regimen.



faithVA said:


> Welcome @writtenthought. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 10, 2018)

Well I've had 2 strand twists in my head for about 5 days. My hair isn't as moisturized as I desire so I need to tweak a few things. I plan to try s-curl & Shea butter for awhile and see if it'll make a difference.


----------



## writtenthought (Jan 11, 2018)

Has anyone tried The Mane choice Anti-breakage &repair antidote split end treatment?

I tried the growth oil, my hair grew really fast. I think I will add this back.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2018)

writtenthought said:


> Has anyone tried The Mane choice Anti-breakage &repair antidote split end treatment?
> 
> I tried the growth oil, my hair grew really fast. I think I will add this back.


I have it but I haven't used it enough yet to give you a review. I like the consistency of it.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2018)

When my hair is down, I have a bad habit of pulling it to see if it has grown. I'm not sure why I do it because the piece I pull has been sitting in the same spot for a year. I guess I just like punishment. So I have promised myself, I won't do any pull test until April when it is time to do my length check.

I am proud of myself. Today I detangled, oiled my scalp and water rinsed and didn't pull it to check not once. I was tempted though   Hopefully, by sticking to this I can be pleasantly surprised each length check.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2018)

Instead of water rinsing Monday, I tried the aloe vera gel. It was OK. Maybe next time I will try soaking my hair a bit more with it before ruling it out. I may try it on Tuesday when it's my next rinse day. 

Tonight I oiled my scalp. I decided to try just a water rinse, no shampoo and no conditioner. I have quite a bit of oil in my hair but I will see how it goes. I am going to spritz my hair with Mane Choice Restorative spray and then seal with Daily Hair Dressing Butter. I think I'm going to try shampooing once a month and water rinsing every 4 days after that and see how that works. If my hair dries out I will know it is due to build up and it will give me a benchmark to how often I really need to shampoo.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 12, 2018)

Washed my hair today. Banded it to air dry. Will style tomorrow.


----------



## MzLady78 (Jan 13, 2018)

I’m terrible at taking care of my hair when I wear wigs, so yesterday, I took down my cornrows and flat twists, moisturized them and redid them.

And the reason there are cornrows AND flat twists? I can’t cornrow front to back. I can only do them if I part my hair in middle and braid them towards my ears. 

I’ll get it eventually. IIRC, I had the same problem when I first learned to flat twist.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2018)

MzLady78 said:


> I’m terrible at taking care of my hair when I wear wigs, so yesterday, I took down my cornrows and flats twists, moisturized them and redid them.
> I can't cornrow front to back either. I need to practice.
> And the reason there are cornrows AND flat twists? I can’t cornrow front to back. I can only do them if I part my hair in middle the middle and braid them towards my ears.
> 
> I’ll get it eventually. IIRC, I had the same problem when I first learned to flat twist.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 13, 2018)

I think I'll wash my hair tomorrow and put it in a bun for next week. I can't believe I'm saying that, lol.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 13, 2018)

I went to the gym and knew i would be done late so I decided to shower while I was there. I brought a ton of body products but no specific hair products. Stupid. When I get to my parents house I’m all set to get in bed but can’t find my bonnet. Then realized it wa out in the car. I thought about it and had to let it go. I wasn’t getting dressed again and going out in the rain at 1 in the morning for my bonnet. So I put this wack arse pony puff thing in and called it a night. I looked at myself in the mirror when I woke up and was ashamed. I look crazy lol


----------



## MzLady78 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi @faithVA, if you commented, it didn’t post.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 13, 2018)

MzLady78 said:


> I’m terrible at taking care of my hair when I wear wigs, so yesterday, I took down my cornrows and flat twists, moisturized them and redid them.
> 
> And the reason there are cornrows AND flat twists? I can’t cornrow front to back. I can only do them if I part my hair in middle and braid them towards my ears.
> 
> I’ll get it eventually. IIRC, I had the same problem when I first learned to flat twist.



I can cornrow it for you.


----------



## MzLady78 (Jan 13, 2018)

Miss617 said:


> I can cornrow it for you.



Show off!  

But I might take you up on that.  I’m thinking about crochet braids for our trip but I don’t wanna pay the money to have it braided.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 13, 2018)

MzLady78 said:


> Show off!
> 
> But I might take you up on that.  I’m thinking about crochet braids for our trip but I don’t wanna pay the money to have it braided.



Lol, nah, I just think I could probably do a better job on someone else's hair than my own, at least as far as getting the parts straight. But yeah, just let me know! I haven't thought about what I'm gonna do with mine yet.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 15, 2018)

I have an appointment for box braids on Sunday....give my hair a rest for a few weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2018)

MzLady78 said:


> Hi @faithVA, if you commented, it didn’t post.


I just saw that.  I must have been rushing. I just said I have the same problem. I can Cornrow my sides but i can't   cornrow front to back. I need to practice.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 15, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I just saw that.  I must have been rushing. I just said I have the same problem. I can Cornrow my sides but i can  cornrows front to back. I need to practice.



I would recommend a styling head. Years ago, I bought the cheapest one I could find, and she changed my life forever. Unfortunately, she's been missing for over 2 years. I'm still holding out hope that I'll find her but until then, R.I.P Angela.


----------



## MzLady78 (Jan 15, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I just saw that.  I must have been rushing. I just said I have the same problem. I can Cornrow my sides but i can  cornrows front to back. I need to practice.



It’s so annoying. 

 I could do so much more with my hair if I could get the hang of this.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> I would recommend a styling head. Years ago, I bought the cheapest one I could find, and she changed my life forever. Unfortunately, she's been missing for over 2 years. I'm still holding out hope that I'll find her but until then, R.I.P Angela.



How does a styling head help to go from front to back. I can see how it helps to learn to cornrow in general but when using a head my hands will still never be in the same position as when I'm doing my hair.


----------



## SAPNK (Jan 15, 2018)

faithVA said:


> How does a styling head help to go from front to back. I can see how it helps to learn to cornrow in general but when using a head my hands will still never be in the same position as when I'm doing my hair.



I think it gets your hands used to the technique to where your able to do it in any direction. I used to be able to only braid towards my ears, but after practicing on it, I was able to braid back perfectly. Plus, when you use a styling head, you are going front to back. Your hands are just lower, as opposed to above your head. I guess it doesn't make any sense, lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> I think it gets your hands used to the technique to where your able to do it in any direction. I used to be able to only braid towards my ears, but after practicing on it, I was able to braid back perfectly. Plus, when you use a styling head, you are going front to back. Your hands are just lower, as opposed to above your head. I guess it doesn't make any sense, lol.



OK. I don't know if it makes sense or not. I was just asking. Things don't have to make sense to work


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 15, 2018)

Braided my hair about halfway, then left the back out in a puff. My hair is dryyyyyy. Gonna baggy tonight and pick it out in the morning if I end up going to work, or maybe I'll put it in a bun. I'll be back with pictures later.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 15, 2018)

Ended up going to the salon on Friday last week. I'm back at NECK/COLLAR BONE length (Like January 2015) after a *major cut.
Looking forward to APL 2018 and spending more time on this side of the forum.
*
The stylist was very sweet, but she was extremely rough with detangling and blowdrying my hair.
*I will not visit again.
*
After she blowdried, I saw too many see through ends to just act like a light trim will do.

Pic from this morning:


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2018)

yaya24 said:


> Ended up going to the salon on Friday last week. I'm back at NECK/COLLAR BONE length after a *major cut.
> Looking forward to APL 2018 and spending more time on this side of the forum.
> *
> The stylist was very sweet, but she was extremely rough with detangling and blowdrying my hair.
> ...


Hopefully it will grow back in no time and you will have even healthier hair in 2018


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 15, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Hopefully it will grow back in no time and you will have even healthier hair in 2018


Thanks!

Sadly I'm back to my 2015 length but I'm feeling optimistic about hair care 2018.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2018)

yaya24 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sadly I'm back to my 2015 length but I'm feeling optimistic about hair care 2018.



Great! Let that optimism shine and be contagious. Can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2018)

My scalp needed some shampoo so I shampooed and conditioned with the Mane Choice Easy on the Curls. Just did the usual products and back in flat twist to the side.

I know my December length check pictures show some progress but I swear my hair the same as it was when I was ear length. It is still a struggle to put in flat twist on wet hair  I hope APL brings some relief.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 15, 2018)

faithVA said:


> My scalp needed some shampoo so I shampooed and conditioned with the Mane Choice Easy on the Curls. Just did the usual products and back in flat twist to the side.
> 
> I know my December length check pictures show some progress but I swear my hair the same as it was when I was ear length. It is still a struggle to put in flat twist on wet hair  *I hope APL brings some relief.*



It will. I feel like longer hair has always been easier to style in flat twists for me.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2018)

yaya24 said:


> It will. I feel like longer hair has always been easier to style in flat twists for me.


My shrinkage is so intense I'm just hoping that I don' need to be bsl before I can really notice a difference. Of course I will deal with it if I have to but it would be nice 5o no5 have to.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 16, 2018)

MzLady78 said:


> It’s so annoying.
> 
> I could do so much more with my hair if I could get the hang of this.


I can braid I just can’t part worth nothing and it makes me mad. They used to have these mirrors that you could hang around your neck so that you could see and have both hands free. Haven’t seen one in years.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 18, 2018)

Forgot to post a picture. The style is a couple of days old now so my braids are starting to get fuzzy. I may redo them this weekend if I'm not feeling too lazy.


----------



## writtenthought (Jan 23, 2018)

This is where I am  The stylist was too rough and I feel like my hair just isn't the same,I think it's the ends, Idk? Do you think I have to cut it, or can I just grow it out and get trims?




yaya24 said:


> Ended up going to the salon on Friday last week. I'm back at NECK/COLLAR BONE length (Like January 2015) after a *major cut.
> Looking forward to APL 2018 and spending more time on this side of the forum.
> *
> The stylist was very sweet, but she was extremely rough with detangling and blowdrying my hair.
> ...


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sorry you went through a similar experience. You have both options you listed. Just go with the one you are most comfortable with.

I did a major cut back to NL because I wear wigs most of the time anyway.


writtenthought said:


> This is where I am  The stylist was too rough and I feel like my hair just isn't the same,I think it's the ends, Idk? Do you think I have to cut it, or can I just grow it out and get trims?


----------



## icsonia22 (Jan 23, 2018)

What length are you now? Shoulder length

What's your regimen? Flat iron every 1-2 months until the weather warms up and humidity won't let me be great
Use aphogee 2 step protein treatment every 6-8 months
Use olaplex and Pantene moisturizing shampoo
Deep condition with tgin honey mask

What do you need to do/change to reach APL?
Tuck my ends away, use minimal manipulation, finger comb
Goal areas: back, front, and both sides

What month would you like to reach your goal? November


----------



## writtenthought (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm going to just trim a little at a time, give myself a protein treatment and see if that helps. 



yaya24 said:


> Sorry you went through a similar experience. You have both options you listed. Just go with the one you are most comfortable with.
> 
> I did a major cut back to NL because I wear wigs most of the time anyway.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2018)

My shrinkage is terrible.  I took my hair down to moisturize it. I was putting in two flat twist and felt like I was struggling as much as I did when I was ear length. And my hair is has been stretched in this twist. I'm not sure what it would be like if I tried it on wet hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 24, 2018)

faithVA said:


> My shrinkage is terrible.  I took my hair down to moisturize it. I was putting in two flat twist and felt like I was struggling as much as I did when I was ear length. And my hair is has been stretched in this twist. I'm not sure what it would be like if I tried it on wet hair.


I know exactly how you feel @faithVA  I’ve got long back syndrome. It will have to be down to my knees before it will look like it’s getting longer to me.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> I know exactly how you feel @faithVA  I’ve got long back syndrome. It will have to be down to my knees before it will look like it’s getting longer to me.


Do you know the distance from nape to waist?

Your back may be long but your hair at least hangs so you will at least see your progress over time.

I think I have 13 inches from SL to WL.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi ladies!

I've started a new method for dealing with my hair.  I'm wiggin it for pretty much all of 2018. I might get some box braids though.

But basically I wear my hair cornrowed under wigs. Usually I take my hair down once a month, shampoo, deep condition (sometimes), blowdry and rebraid.  Its pretty much an all day process. But recently I've started shampooing while in braids.  After my hair dries I take my hair down one braid at a time, finger detangle, moisturize and rebraid it.  This is saving me sooo much time! There is no dreaded wash, condish or cornrow day.  I'm going to keep using this method until our length check in April to see if it works for me or not.

Also, I tried Jane Carter's Nourish & Shine for the first time. I love it and the smell is wonderful!  
Tried Eden Bodyworks Cleansing CoWash and so far its the best cowash I've tried!
Tried Camille Rose Naturals Growth & Shine balm and it was a NO.  Hard to melt into hair. Leaves clumps of beeswax in hair. The smell isn't good and the price is outrageous for such a tiny jar.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 25, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Do you know the distance from nape to waist?
> 
> Your back may be long but your hair at least hangs so you will at least see your progress over time.
> 
> I think I have 13 inches from SL to WL.


I’ve never measured but I’m actually short waisted so my illusion of my hair getting longer but just not looking longer might really be an illusion


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm thinking I may do a mudwash and then deep condition to get a jump on tomorrows wash day. I still will need to shampoo and color tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2018)

I did a mudwash and deep condition Thursday night. I was so tired I didn't rinse out the conditioner. It's rare for me to leave conditioner in my hair. I didn't rinse it out until Friday night after work. I decided to not shampoo first and see if the Surya Brasil would work OK after deep conditioning. It's too early to tell yet. 

After rinsing out the color, I spritzed my hair with diluted leave-in. I installed some curlformers and now sitting under the dryer for another 15 minutes. 

I'm ready to go to sleep but I have to get these curlformers out and put my hair up some kind of way. 

I don't know why I never start earlier


----------



## keranikki (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank goodness I have all of 2018 to try to get to APL.  I just realized I only grow 1/4" a month, so my goal of reaching APL by August has vanished.  I found this out by cutting off my progress after a month of growth.  I went to Great Clips and had the stylist cut off 1/4"  all the way around.  When I did a pull test, I realized I was back where I started.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 28, 2018)

keranikki said:


> Thank goodness I have all of 2018 to try to get to APL.  I just realized I only grow 1/4" a month, so my goal of reaching APL by August has vanished.  I found this out by cutting off my progress after a month of growth.  I went to Great Clips and had the stylist cut off 1/4"  all the way around.  When I did a pull test, I realized I was back where I started.


I think I’m a slow grower but I believe there are times when my hair grows faster than others. It seems to be spring and summer, mostly summer for me.  I don’t have as clear a gauge as I did when I was relaxed but I know my hair is growing.  Your hair might surprise you.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 29, 2018)

Welp....just getting back online after losing my sister...hardest thing to deal with. I had to go to a local salon before her services for a quick flat twist updo as I didn't trust anyone straightening my hair. I think I still had a setback as I saw lots of hair on the floor.

I plan to take this style out by the end of the week and love on my hair. Just ordered the hot head cap to help with deep conditioning.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 29, 2018)

I blow dried and lightly flat ironed my hair about two weeks ago but was great for the first two days but after that 

So I washed last night and did a quick in shower conditioning with Trader Joe’s conditioner (love that stuff) before flat twisting the back on wet hair with Hairveda Whipped Creme and prepping for my half wig. Today I will take down the twists to thoroughly finger detangle, moisturize, seal and retwist. I will trim my ends, hopefully for the last time for awhile, at the end of this week


----------



## keranikki (Jan 29, 2018)

gvin89 said:


> Welp....just getting back online after losing my sister...hardest thing to deal with. I had to go to a local salon before her services for a quick flat twist updo as I didn't trust anyone straightening my hair. I think I still had a setback as I saw lots of hair on the floor.
> 
> I plan to take this style out by the end of the week and love on my hair. Just ordered the hot head cap to help with deep conditioning.



I'm not going to begin to pretend that I know what you are going through, but I will say don't let anyone convince you of what your mourning process should be.  Take as much time as you need, scream and kick as much as you need, cry as much as you need, and remember there is no time limit.  Sending positive vibes and strength your way.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2018)

gvin89 said:


> Welp....just getting back online after losing my sister...hardest thing to deal with. I had to go to a local salon before her services for a quick flat twist updo as I didn't trust anyone straightening my hair. I think I still had a setback as I saw lots of hair on the floor.
> 
> I plan to take this style out by the end of the week and love on my hair. Just ordered the hot head cap to help with deep conditioning.


:big hug: I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you have great support around you. My thoughts and prayers go with you.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2018)

I did a curlformer set this weekend. I had as much breakage of my ends as if I had did a blow dry and flat iron. My ends just dry way before the rest of my hair with curl formers . I will use magnetic rollers next time.

I'm concerned though that the dryer is drying out my scalp even though it's on cool. We shall see.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 29, 2018)

gvin89 said:


> Welp....just getting back online after losing my sister...hardest thing to deal with. I had to go to a local salon before her services for a quick flat twist updo as I didn't trust anyone straightening my hair. I think I still had a setback as I saw lots of hair on the floor.
> 
> I plan to take this style out by the end of the week and love on my hair. Just ordered the hot head cap to help with deep conditioning.


Very sorry to hear about your loss.  Glad you’re back.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 29, 2018)

Just finished twisting my hair. I was going to braid it, but I figured if I get it wet while I'm on vacation, it would be easier and faster to either retwist it or come up with another style.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 29, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss @gvin89. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 30, 2018)

@gvin89 
Hugs and kisses sent your way!


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 1, 2018)

Thank you all for the love....God knows it's holding me up.  I am trying to get back on track with my hair although I really don't feel like it.  I am trying shea butter as a sealant on top of my moisturizing.  I see a nice change in my daughter's hair because I've been more consistent.  I also made an african black soap shampoo/body wash....love it!!!!  I think I still want box braids...smh.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 1, 2018)

gvin89 said:


> Welp....just getting back online after losing my sister...hardest thing to deal with. I had to go to a local salon before her services for a quick flat twist updo as I didn't trust anyone straightening my hair. I think I still had a setback as I saw lots of hair on the floor.
> 
> I plan to take this style out by the end of the week and love on my hair. Just ordered the hot head cap to help with deep conditioning.


So sorry for your loss my dear.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 1, 2018)

I measured my hair last night and I’ve come to the conclusion that my neck is too long. 

My hair is 10” at the longest parts and that’s the middle. The front is 9” and my nape is the shortest area at 6”. If my neck was shorter and I was shorter, I’d probably be apl by now


----------



## faithVA (Feb 1, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> I measured my hair last night and I’ve come to the conclusion that my neck is too long.
> 
> My hair is 10” at the longest parts and that’s the middle. The front is 9” and my nape is the shortest area at 6”. If my neck was shorter and I was shorter, I’d probably be apl by now


I feel you. If my head was smaller I would be able to bun.

I have a long neck as well but never thought to measure it.

Is your nape fragile? Is that why it' much shorter?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 2, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I feel you. If my head was smaller I would be able to bun.
> 
> I have a long neck as well but never thought to measure it.
> 
> Is your nape fragile? Is that why it' much shorter?


Yes my nape is a bit more fragile. The hair there is finer. 

I noticed my hair is thickening since I’ve been using the castor oil. I love it!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 2, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> *I measured my hair last night and I’ve come to the conclusion that my neck is too long. *
> 
> My hair is 10” at the longest parts and that’s the middle. The front is 9” and my nape is the shortest area at 6”. If my neck was shorter and I was shorter, I’d probably be apl by now




I thought it was just me lol.

I have been just cruising with my hair. My mini braids are holding up well but this will probably the last week they are in. I think I isolated the cause of my dryness. The conditioner and leave-in I was using both had light amounts of protein which together wasn't working. I'm still using the leave-in because I like it, but I don't think I'll get the conditioner again. 

I want to color my hair, but I also don't feel like going to Sally's to get the developer.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2018)

Today was my wash day. My scalp was so happy to have some water. I used the Mane Choice 3 in 1 conditioner. My hair loves it. I need to see if she makes a bigger bottle. I spritzed my hair with diluted TGIN leave-in. I am trying bantu knots on wet hair this time. I was able to put my hair up in 16 bantu knots. I was surprised. I thought I would need about 20 or so.. But who knows how it will turn out tomorrow. It could just be frizz city. I also don't know how long it will take them to dry. I may sit under the dryer for 30 minutes tomorrow.


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 3, 2018)

I guess this is my starting pic... hopefully I’ll be full APL with no back fat by June!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 3, 2018)

LovelyRo said:


> I guess this is my starting pic... hopefully I’ll be full APL with no back fat by June!
> 
> View attachment 423593


You're pretty much there! Just maybe a month or so and you can claim it outright.

Today I made a moisturizer with shea butter, castor oil. aloe vera and peppermint oil. (I forgot to add coconut oil, maybe I still can). I used it on my daughter's hair and scalp. I massaged her scalp with it on my finger tips. Her hair felt soft and moisturized after. I put in single braids in her hair after. She undid them within an hour. 

I got a hydrating treatment and flat ironed my hair yesterday. It looks and feels great! In the next two weeks I will be installing crochet locs again. I usually keep those in for 8 weeks but this time I will trim my ends when I take them down.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 6, 2018)

I finally have a starting pic. I took out my weave this weekend and blowdried. I need a trim soon, I think.

I need a rest from using fake hair to style for a little bit. I plan to just wash and style once a week, focusing in on DC'ing with heat regularly, moisturizing my hair, and treating it gently.


----------



## writtenthought (Feb 6, 2018)

Starting point for me and my daughter


----------



## kupenda (Feb 6, 2018)

I basically ignored my hair for three weeks. I’m supposed to invert this week but I haven’t felt well, headaches and all. Hopefully I can get to it tomorrow. Last night I cowashed with Trader Joe’s nourish spa and moisturized with Bekura honey latte before twisting with Shea butter and going to bed. I then decided to wear a hat all day since it was kinda cute and my hair hadn’t dried completely yet (blame it on the Shea butter). I’ll do a scalp massage tonight for sure


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2018)

Rocky91 said:


> View attachment 423769 I finally have a starting pic. I took out my weave this weekend and blowdried. I need a trim soon, I think.
> 
> I need a rest from using fake hair to style for a little bit. I plan to just wash and style once a week, focusing in on DC'ing with heat regularly, moisturizing my hair, and treating it gently.



Looks great. This is a great starting picture.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2018)

writtenthought said:


> Starting point for me and my daughter



I think both of you are within 1 inch of APL if you aren't there already.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 8, 2018)

i want to flatiron and trim this weekend, just to make sure to start the year with healthy ends.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2018)

My ends are breaking like crazy. I think that second blow dry and then the curlformer set made my ends even more unhappy than they usually are. So I'm doing a protein treatment with Komaza. I'm sitting under the dryer now. I'm getting ready to rinse this out and then I will DC with TGIN's deep conditioner. 

Hopefully this combination will hold my ends until I dust in April. I need to buy some more Komaza proteing conditioner. I have some Nexxus Emergencee left but that's about it.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2018)

I rinsed out the protein conditioner and this is probably the first time I could honestly tell my hair felt stronger. I don't know if that is good or bad. Hopefully, this is a sign that this move is getting my hair back to normal. I hope not too much damage is done. With this shrinkage though it is so hard to tell where I'm at.  Will just have to be patient and stay the course.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2018)

I  picked up some more of my color at The Vitamin Shoppe yesterday. I will probably color next weekend since it is a long weekend.


----------



## quirkydimples (Feb 13, 2018)

quirkydimples said:


> I haven’t had a trim in like 6 months, so I got one day before yesterday. My last cut was a mess (the woman broke out some clippers...and I was out). She took off a little more than I wanted, but I needed it. I won’t be getting another trim for a while, though.
> View attachment 420973 View attachment 420975 View attachment 420977 View attachment 420979


Relaxed my hair last night. Forgot to take photos, but this is it before I cross wrap it (I spin pin the top and the crown first)


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 14, 2018)

I took my mini braids out over the weekend and did a shampoo and deep condition. Also did a super quick search and destroy because my ends felt really dry. I may end up needing a full trim, but I'm going to reassess next month.

I'm going to do some flat twists into a bun and leave them up for about 2 weeks.


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 14, 2018)

Since my braidout flop, I have been wearing crown braids.  I typically hate this style on me but, my hair is cooperating.  It’s thicker and easier to tame...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 14, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> I would recommend a styling head. Years ago, I bought the cheapest one I could find, and she changed my life forever. Unfortunately, she's been missing for over 2 years. I'm still holding out hope that I'll find her but until then, R.I.P Angela.



 "R.I.P., Angela." 

Where did you get her from?


----------



## SAPNK (Feb 14, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> "R.I.P., Angela."
> 
> Where did you get her from?



Honestly I can't remember. I bought it years ago. I tried tracking her down and this site is all I could find
http://www.bellrino.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1

The site name sounds so familiar, this has to be it, but don't take my word for it, lol. That is the exact one I had though.

It sheds quite a bit but otherwise good.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 14, 2018)

I been wearing my hair in a bun for the past 2 weeks which is good because it's cold, windy and snowing.. I'm trying decide when I'm going to get my hair braided, I'm thinking another two weeks or so..


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 16, 2018)

quirkydimples said:


> Relaxed my hair last night. Forgot to take photos, but this is it before I cross wrap it (I spin pin the top and the crown first)
> View attachment 424503


@quirkydimples your hair looks great!! i love the beautiful blunt ends, your bob probably just swings all over the place


----------



## quirkydimples (Feb 16, 2018)

Rocky91 said:


> @quirkydimples your hair looks great!! i love the beautiful blunt ends, your bob probably just swings all over the place


Thanks! 

I love blunt ends, too, but I remind myself that I'm trying to grow it out -- even though I love my bob. Keeping blunt ends has kept me from growth goals before, but not this time around.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 17, 2018)

kupenda said:


> I basically ignored my hair for three weeks. I’m supposed to invert this week but I haven’t felt well, headaches and all. Hopefully I can get to it tomorrow. Last night I cowashed with Trader Joe’s nourish spa and moisturized with Bekura honey latte before twisting with Shea butter and going to bed. I then decided to wear a hat all day since it was kinda cute and my hair hadn’t dried completely yet (blame it on the Shea butter). I’ll do a scalp massage tonight for sure




Today is wash day. My ends feel poofy again. Does anyone know why that could be? I keep my hair twisted under my half wig or in a puff when I go to the gym. But they’re never down or on my clothes. Maybe it’s a porosity thing

I noticed more breakage in my crown. Idk what to do. I know there’s a crown breakage thread. I really hate my hair at this length. I just need three more inches or so. Then when I straighten it I can hopefully satisfy my hair anorexia. 

I keep meaning to make a crochet wig but I never get around to it. With this three day weekend maybe I’ll finally have the focus necessary to at least get the wig cap out of the package *eye roll*


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2018)

kupenda said:


> Today is wash day. My ends feel poofy again. Does anyone know why that could be? I keep my hair twisted under my half wig or in a puff when I go to the gym. But they’re never down or on my clothes. Maybe it’s a porosity thing
> 
> I noticed more breakage in my crown. Idk what to do. I know there’s a crown breakage thread. I really hate my hair at this length. I just need three more inches or so. Then when I straighten it I can hopefully satisfy my hair anorexia.
> 
> I keep meaning to make a crochet wig but I never get around to it. With this three day weekend maybe I’ll finally have the focus necessary to at least get the wig cap out of the package *eye roll*


How often are you washing your hair? Maybe your hair is dehydrated? Are you moisturizing regularly?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 17, 2018)

faithVA said:


> How often are you washing your hair? Maybe your hair is dehydrated? Are you moisturizing regularly?



@kupenda  To add to that, are you DC'ing with heat?


----------



## kupenda (Feb 17, 2018)

faithVA said:


> How often are you washing your hair? Maybe your hair is dehydrated? Are you moisturizing regularly?




I wash roughly once per week. I don’t moisturize as often as I should. With that patch of hair I’d probably have to do it twice a day. But even then that section never seems to respond to moisturizer. It’s like only water soaks into it, everything else sits on top


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 17, 2018)

My wash n go's are really working this time around. Shingling instead of raking product through is the key for my tightly coiled hair. Today I used As I Am Twist and Defining Cream instead of my Shea butter mix (but that cream has Shea & cocoa butter as well) then put my gel on top and I got under my hooded dryer instead of air drying. My hair didn't shrink as much. I think it may be the fact that I went under the dryer. That defining cream did define my hair well too. I will definitely go under the dryer from here on out instead of air drying.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 18, 2018)

naturalagain2 said:


> @kupenda  To add to that, are you DC'ing with heat?




Sorry I didn’t see your message yesterday. No I haven’t used heat lately. Just out of laziness. But I plan to use heat today. Do you think that will help? It’s like I’m starting my hair journey all over again


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 18, 2018)

kupenda said:


> Sorry I didn’t see your message yesterday. No I haven’t used heat lately. Just out of laziness. But I plan to use heat today. Do you think that will help? It’s like I’m starting my hair journey all over again



Yea I have seen a difference in my hair. Even better than sitting it on my hair overnight. That's my challenge this year to use heat each and every time I DC and I can tell a difference already. It just penetrates better.

Check this YouTube video out. It helped me greatly!


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 18, 2018)

Washed and DCd yesterday. I Deep conditioned overnight. Haven't done that in ages.

This was my 1st time washing since January 12th 

My scalp and hair were doing really well. The last couple of days, my scalp started getting dry.

After washing and DC, I did flat twists.

I am going to wash and DC again in March. Not sure exactly when. I'll let my hair and scalp lead the way.


----------



## Miss617 (Feb 18, 2018)

I've yet to wash my hair since coming back from Mexico... Guess I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 19, 2018)

naturalagain2 said:


> My wash n go's are really working this time around. Shingling instead of raking product through is the key for my tightly coiled hair. Today I used As I Am Twist and Defining Cream instead of my Shea butter mix (but that cream has Shea & cocoa butter as well) then put my gel on top and I got under my hooded dryer instead of air drying. My hair didn't shrink as much. I think it may be the fact that I went under the dryer. That defining cream did define my hair well too. I will definitely go under the dryer from here on out instead of air drying.



I think you're right about the dryer, and the lady in the video below agrees and has a theory as to why the dryer makes a difference. I followed as many of the tips I could in this lady's tips video, and my wash and go came out amazing.


----------



## ilong (Feb 19, 2018)

gvin89 said:


> Welp....just getting back online after losing my sister...hardest thing to deal with. I had to go to a local salon before her services for a quick flat twist updo as I didn't trust anyone straightening my hair. I think I still had a setback as I saw lots of hair on the floor.
> 
> I plan to take this style out by the end of the week and love on my hair. Just ordered the hot head cap to help with deep conditioning.



Sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers to you and your family!


----------



## kupenda (Feb 19, 2018)

I didn’t get a chance to DC yesterday so hopefully I’ll have time today to do it before work tomorrow. 

I think I’ll probably be better off under my wig next week. I think I gave myself heat damage smh. After I JUST finished cutting off the previous damage. I gotta get my life together


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2018)

Nothing going on here. Still washing weekly and flat twisting. 

I'm looking forward to being able to 2 strand twist and put them in a bun. I have no idea How far off that is.

My nape is about 2 inches from apl. My sides are about 5 inches. Not sure about the rest of the back. 

I wore a banana clip bun today. With 2 more inches I should be able to wear one more often.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 27, 2018)

Pull check on slightly damp nape hair has me at 1/2 an inch from APL. I totally didn’t do my inversion this month. I’ll try to remember tonight. 

Does anyone still use Bee Mine products? I haven’t heard anyone talk about hem. My hair seemed to thrive when I used their sulfur oil, even though I was twisting every single night and never got trims. Now I’m fighting for every little bit of length


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 27, 2018)

I gave my hair about a 2 week break from my wigs and did some flat twists into a crochet fro-hawk. 

I'm back in my mini braids under a wig. But my mini braids are longer and most can stay in a bun. I only need one bobby pin for the loose braids. I used to need 4.

I'm really wanting to get from under these wigs but I need more length to look how I like. I may switch to a phony pony until I reach my goal.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 27, 2018)

Taking a break from wash n go's this week. Wearing a twist out instead.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 27, 2018)

Moisturized with Bekura honey latte, sealed and retwisted with Shea butter, oiled my scalp with Camille naturals cocoa nibs


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2018)

Next time I'm feeling down about my hair, I will try coloring my hair. Somehow a fresh color application lifts my spirts and makes even my every day flat twist seem more tolerable.


----------



## writtenthought (Feb 28, 2018)

I lightly straighten me and my daughter  hair this week. 2 weeks ago we did an aphogee treatment. Her hair appears to be almost APL. But I keep seeing broken off pieces of my hair, IDK why? I know I had some breakage a couple of months ago from styling. Not sure what to do?


----------



## kupenda (Feb 28, 2018)

writtenthought said:


> I lightly straighten me and my daughter  hair this week. 2 weeks ago we did an aphogee treatment. Her hair appears to be almost APL. But I keep seeing broken off pieces of my hair, IDK why? I know I had some breakage a couple of months ago from styling. Not sure what to do?



Hmm. Do you think you’re moisturizing enough? Do you seal? Maybe your hair needs a little more than hers


----------



## writtenthought (Feb 28, 2018)

kupenda said:


> Hmm. Do you think you’re moisturizing enough? Do you seal? Maybe your hair needs a little more than hers


I moisturize everyday. I was using the mane choice daily spray and sealing cream.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 28, 2018)

writtenthought said:


> I moisturize everyday. I was using the mane choice daily spray and sealing cream.



Does that contain protein?


----------



## writtenthought (Feb 28, 2018)

kupenda said:


> Does that contain protein?



Idk? Are any of these protein?


*Refresher*
Ingredients: Aqua (Purified Water), Glycerin, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Citrus Limon (Lemon) Seed Oil, Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit) Extract, Betula Alba (Birch) Bark Extract, Cholecalciferol (Vitamin D), Citric Acid, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Althaea Officinalis (Marshmallow) Root, Biotin, Thymus Serpillum Extract, Urtica Dioica (Nettle) Extract, Malva Sylvestris (Mallow) Flower Extract, Hypericum Perforatum (St. John's Wort) Extract, Tussilago Farfara (Coltsfoot) Extract, Thymus Vulgaris (Thyme) Extract, Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf Extract, Clary Sage (Salvia Sclarea) Extract, Achillea Millefolium (Yarrow) Extract, Equisetum Arvense Extract, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Caprylyl Glycol, Sorbic Acid 

*Moisturizer*
Ingredients: Aqua (Purified Water), Glycerin, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Glyceryl Stearate, Honey, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Moringa Oleifera Seed Oil, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Cholecalciferol (Vitamin D), Ulmus Fulva (Slippery Elm) Bark Extract, Biotin, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Oil, Laminaria (Algae) Extract, Urtica Dioica (Nettle) Extract, Cucumis Sativus (Cucumber) Fruit Extract, Equisetum Hiemale (Horsetail) Extract, Althaea Officinalis (Marshmallow) Root, Panthenol (ProVitamin B5) Fragrance (Essential Oil Blend), Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Methyl Gluceth-20, Violet 2


----------



## keranikki (Feb 28, 2018)

writtenthought said:


> Idk? Are any of these protein?
> *Refresher*
> Ingredients: Aqua (Purified Water), Glycerin, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Juice, Citrus Limon (Lemon) Seed Oil, Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit) Extract, Betula Alba (Birch) Bark Extract, Cholecalciferol (Vitamin D), Citric Acid, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E), Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Althaea Officinalis (Marshmallow) Root, Biotin, Thymus Serpillum Extract, Urtica Dioica (Nettle) Extract, Malva Sylvestris (Mallow) Flower Extract, Hypericum Perforatum (St. John's Wort) Extract, Tussilago Farfara (Coltsfoot) Extract, Thymus Vulgaris (Thyme) Extract, Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf Extract, Clary Sage (Salvia Sclarea) Extract, Achillea Millefolium (Yarrow) Extract, Equisetum Arvense Extract, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Caprylyl Glycol, Sorbic Acid
> 
> ...



The protein in the moisturizer is one of the last five ingredients, so it may not be the culprit. Both products have glycerin as the second ingredient, which could possibly be the problem. Glycerin, in abundance, can sometimes make the hair feel tacky and dry. This issue is even more problematic if you don’t seal. I would either switching out one of the products with one that doesn’t contain glycerin or seal with a butter that does not contain glycerin.


----------



## writtenthought (Feb 28, 2018)

keranikki said:


> The protein in the moisturizer is one of the last five ingredients, so it may not be the culprit. Both products have glycerin as the second ingredient, which could possibly be the problem. Glycerin, in abundance, can sometimes make the hair feel tacky and dry. This issue is even more problematic if you don’t seal. I would either switching out one of the products with one that doesn’t contain glycerin or seal with a butter that does not contain glycerin.


Thank you! You guys are the best!


----------



## kupenda (Feb 28, 2018)

writtenthought said:


> Thank you! You guys are the best!



Totally agree. Protein isn’t the issue. It’s glycerin sucking the moisture out of your hair. When I use products with glycerin I make sure I dampen my hair first, and seal with a heavier product afterwards. Using glycerin completely ruins any definition in my hair when the humidity is high, but it will soft as all get out. However when humidity is lower/it’s cold out I avoid glycerin completely.


----------



## writtenthought (Mar 1, 2018)

kupenda said:


> Totally agree. Protein isn’t the issue. It’s glycerin sucking the moisture out of your hair. When I use products with glycerin I make sure I dampen my hair first, and seal with a heavier product afterwards. Using glycerin completely ruins any definition in my hair when the humidity is high, but it will soft as all get out. However when humidity is lower/it’s cold out I avoid glycerin completely.



I used a different moisturizer last night, my hair feels so good!


----------



## kupenda (Mar 1, 2018)

I was too lazy to find my satin cap last night. Plus it’s too small and squishes my head so I hate wearing it. I’ll look on Etsy for a nicer one. Especially since my hair feels sooooo dry now even though it was moist and well moisturized before I went to bed. Ugh

UPDATE
So I wasn’t too lazy tonight. I cowashed my leave out with Oyin Ginger Mint then did LOC (leftover water as “L”, Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs as the “O” and Oyin Whipped Pudding as the “C” before adding a layer of Shea butter for shine.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 3, 2018)

Finally got my high puff!! I’ve been waiting for this day!!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm currently back to shoulder length ladies so I'm back in here to grow my hair out all over again. I had some demi permanent color damage and was forced to trim my hair and still trimming to get all the damaged ends off.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> View media item 129713
> Finally got my high puff!! I’ve been waiting for this day!!!



I can't see it. You have your album locked.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I'm currently back to shoulder length ladies so I'm back in here to grow my hair out all over again. I had some demi permanent color damage and was forced to trim my hair and still trimming to get all the damaged ends off.


Sorry you had to cut but glad to have you join us.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 3, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I can't see it. You have your album locked.



I don’t know how to unlock it but I edited the op. I’ll have to play with it. Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## LovelyRo (Mar 3, 2018)

That’s a bomb puff @topnotch1010 

It’s so full!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 3, 2018)

LovelyRo said:


> That’s a bomb puff @topnotch1010
> 
> It’s so full!



TY


----------



## MzLady78 (Mar 3, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> View attachment 425877 Finally got my high puff!! I’ve been waiting for this day!!!



Wow, your hair grew a lot! Very nice!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 3, 2018)

MzLady78 said:


> Wow, your hair grew a lot! Very nice!



Thanks sis! Yes, it has grown a lot! Being lazy has done me some good!


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 3, 2018)

Love it @topnotch1010! Very nice!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 3, 2018)

Miss617 said:


> Love it @topnotch1010! Very nice!



Thanks sis!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> View attachment 425877 Finally got my high puff!! I’ve been waiting for this day!!!


That's a huge puff. It' looks so good. Are you sure you aren't all already? That's a lot of hair for just SL.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 3, 2018)

Today’s pull test in the front has me at about 1/2 an inch from APL. Which means I’m probably already there in the back. But I still need to trim another 3/4 of an inch of fuzzy ends before I can claim it. 

Inverting tonight


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 3, 2018)

Twisted my hair, praying Las Vegas won't be humid and mess my ish up!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 4, 2018)

faithVA said:


> That's a huge puff. It' looks so good. Are you sure you aren't all already? That's a lot of hair for just SL.



TY!! I just fluffed it to death! 

I do a pull test every now and then and I’m CBL. I have a good ways to go before APL. I’m in no rush either. I’m enjoying the ride this time. I love my natural hair so much!!!


----------



## icsonia22 (Mar 4, 2018)

im so close to apl but thanks to stinking heat damage on the ends of my hair, I have to let it grow out more. Currently transitioning out of the heat damage. Hopefully I'll meet my goal and the thin ends will be gone by November.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> View attachment 425907
> 
> TY!! I just fluffed it to death!
> 
> I do a pull test every now and then and I’m CBL. I have a good ways to go before APL. I’m in no rush either. I’m enjoying the ride this time. I love my natural hair so much!!!


You need to make  video. I can' even imagine that much fluffing.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> View attachment 425915 im so close to apl but thanks to stinking heat damage on the ends of my hair, I have to let it grow out more. Currently transitioning out of the heat damage. Hopefully I'll meet my goal and the thin ends will be gone by November.


Where is all on your shirt. I can't tell from the pics.


----------



## icsonia22 (Mar 4, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Where is all on your shirt. I can't tell from the pics.


Line #3


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey ladies, I'm checking in! 

I been wearing my hair pulled back in a bun for awhile, I just finished washing and conditioning my hair.  I was going to bun it again, but I decided to flat iron it and wear it down for a few days before I rebun. I'm just trying to keep it simple with less manipulation.. So far so good..


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2018)

Instead of shampooing on Friday, I filled a bottle with water several times and poured it over my scalp and through my twist. I massage it in and then let my hair air dry a bit. I then took down my twist and applied a leave-in and a moisturizer. Tonight I took down my twist and they felt pretty good. So that may work when I want to extend my wash day. I think I want to add the restorative spray to the combination. So tonight I sprayed each section with restorative spray and then sealed it in with the Mane Choice moisturizer. Then I twisted back up. I think this will last me until the weekend. However, mid week I will spritz my ends and reseal and I will continue to spritz my scalp daily.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 5, 2018)

I’m thinking of making my own hair spritz. So far I know I want:
-aloe juice
-argan oil

And that’s it lol. What else should I add??


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 6, 2018)

Washed my hair today in 9 braids.
Skipped blowdrying.


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 6, 2018)

kupenda said:


> I’m thinking of making my own hair spritz. So far I know I want:
> -aloe juice
> -argan oil
> 
> And that’s it lol. What else should I add??



I've seen great recipes with jojoba oil and glycerin.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 9, 2018)

I’ve found that despite what many hair dressers and gurus have told me, Kinky Curly Knot Today is not too thin for my kinky hair. My hair loves it actually. Thicker, cream like moisturizers rob me of definition and give me more “poof” whereas KCKT smooths out my hair and brings out my texture. It also keeps my hair happy (if sealed with oil) for at least two days. Creamier products give me shine though


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 9, 2018)

I want to use my Rhassoul Clay this weekend. I need a new empty bottle from Sally's to make it. I love that stuff it leaves my hair so moisturized and clean!

I noticed my hair has grown a lot since I cut it in Dec/Jan. I wonder if the growth oil gave me a extra boost? I hope so. I think it has!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 10, 2018)

I’ve had these crochet locs for 3weeks and I’m tired with them.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2018)

naturalagain2 said:


> I want to use my Rhassoul Clay this weekend. I need a new empty bottle from Sally's to make it. I love that stuff it leaves my hair so moisturized and clean!
> 
> I noticed my hair has grown a lot since I cut it in Dec/Jan. I wonder if the growth oil gave me a extra boost? I hope so. I think it has!


Where do you buy your rhassoul clay?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2018)

Didn't feel like washing my hair so I moisturized and put in Bantu knots. It was curly enough to wear it curly but I had a part down the middle so that wouldn't work out. So I just pulled it up in a puff.  My back is still struggling to catch up but it is a bit longer than last year. So its coming along.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 10, 2018)

I think I’ve finally found a regimen I can be consistent with. I am loving my clay washes and I have a whole collection of Ayurvedic powders that I love to mix.  I was initially dc-ing after each clay cleanse but my hair doesn’t seem to need it with the clays.  I think I’ll try once a month in dc-ing and reevaluate as I go. I’m hoping to make APL by summer.  I forgot to add that I used my steamer for the first time in a while. I steamed in twists with EVOO and then clay washed afterward. Winning combo for my hair.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 11, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Where do you buy your rhassoul clay?



Henna Sooq


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 11, 2018)

Yesterday I washed with my Rhassoul clay wash. Then Dc'ed with Keracare Humecto and mixed with Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor then I topped with Vatika Frosting. I went under the dryer for 40 mins.

After I twisted and and used Camille Rose Curl milk and Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Mousse then rolled each twist with small perm rods.  My hair came out very nice and curly. Nice hold too.

I plan to maintain at night by doing small ponytails (will see how this works out) and maybe every other night twist using my AVJ mix and my Shea butter mix and roll with my mini flexirods.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2018)

naturalagain2 said:


> Henna Sooq


Thanks I will remember that. I may need to buy some soon.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 11, 2018)

Currently prepooing with oil and Trader Joe’s Hair Mask lightly applies to large sections to loosen them up. Will do a gentle cowash and twist with KCKT and Shea butter overnight


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2018)

I shampooed the left side with black soap a friend made and the right side with MC Easy on the curls. The MC is just a bit easier to work with for my small curls. The black soap requires me to work a bit harder. The end result of both sides seem similar. I would have to try the black soap more to see how it really turns out. I think I prefer it as a shower soap.

I am deep conditioning with the MC Antibreakage mask. Going to rinse and spritz with my diluted TGIN leave-in.

I haven't figured out what I am using after that. I will layer a few things  Then I will put in my usual flat twist.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2018)

I added almond oil over the leave in. I let my hair dry for about 30 to 45 minutes. Then I sealed with MC butter and put MC split end repair on the ends. 

Next time I think I will skip the oil, let my hair air dry and then seal with butter and see how that works. 

I may need to dust my ends before the end of April. unless I do a major search and destroy. I might do that since I haven' done that in months.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve got some breakage. I’m seeing little “c” shaped pieces of hair on my hands after manipulation. I need to trim my hair but I don’t trust myself to not take off two inches, nor do I trust other stylists


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 17, 2018)

I’m so bored with my hair. I finally tried SM curling smoothie w/ecostyler for my w-n-g and it made my curls pop but gave me so much shrinkage. Also, I keep growing this mullet. I used to trim the back to keep a shape but I’ll never reach APL if I keep doing that. I’m just sick of it all…


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 17, 2018)

4 weeks. I'm taking them out today and I need to give my hair a good DC.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 17, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> I’m so bored with my hair. I finally tried SM curling smoothie w/ecostyler for my w-n-g and it made my curls pop but gave me so much shrinkage. Also, I keep growing this mullet. I used to trim the back to keep a shape but I’ll never reach APL if I keep doing that. I’m just sick of it all…


My hair grows in that mullet shape too no matter what I do. I guess I’ll just have to let it grow and hope that at a certain length it won’t be so noticeable.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 17, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> My hair grows in that mullet shape too no matter what I do. I guess I’ll just have to let it grow and hope that at a certain length it won’t be so noticeable.



That’s what I’m hoping too… le sigh…


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 18, 2018)

I’ve been looking at old threads to see how long it took on average to get to APL. I saw a lot of people had actually measured the length from SL-APL. I don’t know why I’d never done that before.... Anyway I measured almost 5” from SL-APL. No wonder it took me a full year the first time I got there! That’s a long way! Has anyone else measured?


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey ladies,

I got my hair braided on Friday, I'm glad to be protecting my hair from all the elements for the next 1 1/2 - 2mths.. My braids are similar to Michelle from Destiny Child braids with the box braids in the back and single braids around the front and sides..

Since I won't be able to reveal in April with everyone else, I attached a pic from March 4th. I'm making good progress but I make much better progress when my hair totally protected in braids or bun 7 days a week.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 18, 2018)

I moisturized my hair in three big twists to keep it stretched overnight for tomorrow’s lowbun. Used Kindred Butters Peppermint Mocha Joe moisturizer


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> I’m so bored with my hair. I finally tried SM curling smoothie w/ecostyler for my w-n-g and it made my curls pop but gave me so much shrinkage. Also, I keep growing this mullet. I used to trim the back to keep a shape but I’ll never reach APL if I keep doing that. I’m just sick of it all…


 I feel you. I'm bored over here as well.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> I’ve been looking at old threads to see how long it took on average to get to APL. I saw a lot of people had actually measured the length from SL-APL. I don’t know why I’d never done that before.... Anyway I measured almost 5” from SL-APL. No wonder it took me a full year the first time I got there! That’s a long way! Has anyone else measured?



I think it's 3.5 to 4 inches from SL to APL for me.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2018)

TLC1020 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I got my hair braided on Friday, I'm glad to be protecting my hair from all the elements for the next 1 1/2 - 2mths.. My braids are similar to Michelle from Destiny Child braids with the box braids in the back and single braids around the front and sides..
> 
> Since I won't be able to reveal in April with everyone else, I attached a pic from March 4th. I'm making good progress but I make much better progress when my hair totally protected in braids or bun 7 days a week.



Good idea to take a picture now. You will see so much progres when you check in in August.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2018)

If I pull the hair to the front, it looks like my nape is APL in 2 inches but when I pull it to the back, I think it is more like 4".  Just going to set it in my mind that it will take me until September or October for my nape to reach APL. Then the area above it may reach it by December and all the rest of the back won't make it until June of 2019.

I want to do some 2 strand twist but feeling like I won't like the length especially in the back. I may try them next weekend and see.


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 18, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> I’m so bored with my hair. I finally tried SM curling smoothie w/ecostyler for my w-n-g and it made my curls pop but gave me so much shrinkage. Also, I keep growing this mullet. I used to trim the back to keep a shape but I’ll never reach APL if I keep doing that. I’m just sick of it all…



I feel you, I'm bored with mine too. I still experiment with different twist and braid styles but I'm just like ugh, give me something new. 

CES didn't really work for me on its own, never thought to try it with Ecostyler.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 20, 2018)

I think I’m gonna try Oyin Hair Dew again. I have an idea of how I’d like to use it and I think I’ll get better results this way. Using it after a refresher spray or water spritz (as opposed to on dry hair) and sealing it with oil and the matching pomade. My hair may like that


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 21, 2018)

I got my hood dryer and hair mask on Monday, so I'm planning on steaming my hair and then doing a roller set this weekend.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm getting bored with my hair also.
I think I'm on track.  I've been wearing a bun I made.  It looks cute.  But I just realized it doesn't look like my hair.  LOL.   I also bought a wig, but I haven't played with it yet.
APL is under your arm, right?  LOL


----------



## sweetiep (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi all! Hopefully, I’m not too late to join in.

What length are you now? SL

What's your regimen? Just relaxed last week after 3 years of being natural so my regimen may change a bit. Relax every 12 weeks (goal), pre-poo with oils (mix-safflower, grape seed, coconut and  jamaican black castor oil) DC once or twice a week, minimum heat use.

What do you need to do/change to reach APL?
Moisture, stretch relaxer

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns if already APL in a section/sections: back

What month would you like to reach your goal? By 12/2018 but will be nice if it happens sooner.


----------



## sweetiep (Mar 22, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I'm currently back to shoulder length ladies so I'm back in here to grow my hair out all over again. I had some demi permanent color damage and was forced to trim my hair and still trimming to get all the damaged ends off.


@Aggie i think the demi color is what thinned my hair out, so I went back to the semi perm color. My hair where the semi color is thicker than the other.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 22, 2018)

sweetiep said:


> @Aggie i think the demi color is what thinned my hair out, so I went back to the semi perm color. My hair where the semi color is thicker than the other.


Yeah I'm going back to semi permanent coloring and henna and indigo as well. I can't be losing my hair because of a dye - I just can't . 

I'm still trimming my hair to get back to a head of full healthy hair.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 23, 2018)

My hair *seems* to be making some progress. I’m noticing fewer “c” shaped pieces of hair. 

I need Bee Mine to stop playing. I haven’t heard anything from them since I ordered on the 4th. Just an update email would be nice. Am I being fussy? Maybe I’m just being fussy


----------



## sweetiep (Mar 23, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Yeah I'm going back to semi permanent coloring and henna and indigo as well. I can't be losing my hair because of a dye - I just can't .
> 
> I'm still trimming my hair to get back to a head of full healthy hair.



I wonder if I should go back to henna and indigo too. It’s been years since I used it. I think I remember my hair being drier then but of course I was just beginning to really know good haircare practices.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Mar 23, 2018)

Nothing to report here but I am still around. My mini braids and wig regimen are going strong. I think I'm going to start preparing my hair to be without the wigs because it's getting warmer and I don't do wigs in heat. 

I was debating if I was going to do a full length check for the April update but I think it'll be all systems go.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2018)

I put in 2 strand twists. My twists don't look any longer than they did 2 years ago  I won't be wearing this style any time soon. I may try it again in June or August.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Mar 24, 2018)

Still determined to get my crown to APL. Overall, I suspect my hair as a whole has been at a stand still- I also suspect it might all be in my head. Nonetheless, I’ve given myself until December to reach my short term length goals.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 24, 2018)

I think my hair loves no poo.   Or maybe it just loves clay.  Either way, my hair is longer and stronger than ever.  I’m planning on trying my first real roller set since being natural because I want to get my ends trimmed and I don’t want to blow dry. We gon see...


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey ladies! I tried my first roller set as a natural! I used to be the roller set queen as a relaxed girl and missed them sorely. I’m glad I finally found rollers that gripped the hair enough to make it smooth. I used Velcro rollers from Sally’s. View media item 129736


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 24, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> Hey ladies! I tried my first roller set as a natural! I used to be the roller set queen as a relaxed girl and missed them sorely. I’m glad I finally found rollers that gripped the hair enough to make it smooth. I used Velcro rollers from Sally’s. View media item 129736


Très cute! What are you going to do with it before bed? I’m asking because I’m about to wash, steam and roller set. I’ve been natural since 2012 and I never done a roller set on my natural hair. Are you going to wrap it?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 24, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> Très cute! What are you going to do with it before bed? I’m asking because I’m about to wash, steam and roller set. I’ve been natural since 2012 and I never done a roller set on my natural hair. Are you going to wrap it?



Thank you! I bought these rollers to set my hair at night. BTZ Noodle Head Curlerz at Sally’s. They’re just soft flex irons that Velcro at the ends.


What kind of rollers are you going to use?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> Hey ladies! I tried my first roller set as a natural! I used to be the roller set queen as a relaxed girl and missed them sorely. I’m glad I finally found rollers that gripped the hair enough to make it smooth. I used Velcro rollers from Sally’s. View media item 129736


It turned out great


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 24, 2018)

faithVA said:


> It turned out great



Thank you lady!!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 24, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> Thank you! I bought these rollers to set my hair at night. BTZ Noodle Head Curlerz at Sally’s. They’re just soft flex irons that Velcro at the ends.
> View attachment 427134
> 
> What kind of rollers are you going to use?


I bought regular magnetic rollers. I may have to try pin curling if I want to keep the curls for a couple days.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 25, 2018)

My first rollerset was a FAIL!  It just got bigger and bigger!i did get my ends trimmed so that was the goal anyway. @topnotch1010 your hair looks great!


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 25, 2018)

@topnotch1010 i  your hair. I remember you had lovely rollersets while relaxed too.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 25, 2018)

I dyed my hair back to jet black, straightened, and got a trim. I am waiting now for my SO to snap a picture for me so I can post it.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 25, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> My first rollerset was a FAIL!  It just got bigger and bigger!i did get my ends trimmed so that was the goal anyway. @topnotch1010 your hair looks great!



You described today to the tee!!! It’s getting bigger and bigger!  Hahaha!! I’m keeping it wrapped the rest of the day hoping it’ll be flatter for work tomorrow. Thank you!



Rocky91 said:


> @topnotch1010 i  your hair. I remember you had lovely rollersets while relaxed too.



Thank you lady! I miss those sets… I had my reggie nailed down. I hope I can nail this too. I love getting under the Pibbs!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 25, 2018)

Rocky91 said:


> I dyed my hair back to jet black, straightened, and got a trim. I am waiting now for my SO to snap a picture for me so I can post it.



I bet it’s sooo gorg! Waiting for pics! 

I’m getting quite a few grays and have been postponing coloring my hair for the first few years natural. Seems like the grays are mulplying everyday!


----------



## kupenda (Mar 25, 2018)

SO did a quick length check for me. He says I’m APL. And I still need to trim another quarter to half inch off the ends


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 25, 2018)

Rocky91 said:


> I dyed my hair back to jet black, straightened, and got a trim. I am waiting now for my SO to snap a picture for me so I can post it.


I was too impatient so I took it myself.

The pic uploading process on this site isn't working well at all-I went through so much rigmarole to get this pic to post. I've never made a media album before but it's the only thing that worked.
View media item 129746


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 26, 2018)

My roller set was an epic fail! The rollers I used didn’t keep the roots stretched so I have to get the ones with the covers. Those might keep the hair stretched and tight while drying. 

Needless to say, the roots dried puffy and the ends were straight. A disaster. My hair is currently pulled back in a bun. I need to get a wig for this cruise this weekend.


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 26, 2018)

Man. I think I'm done this Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Cream. When I first applied it my curls were popping, but as my hair dried, it just turned into a curly-ish fro. I blame YouTube for getting my hopes up.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 26, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> My roller set was an epic fail! The rollers I used didn’t keep the roots stretched so I have to get the ones with the covers. Those might keep the hair stretched and tight while drying.
> 
> Needless to say, the roots dried puffy and the ends were straight. A disaster. My hair is currently pulled back in a bun. I need to get a wig for this cruise this weekend.


Exactly what happened to mine. I think I’m going to have to try ponytail roller sets to get those roots to lay down. Still I don’t know what I’m going to do about reversion. It will still get BIG!  Have fun on your cruise.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 26, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Exactly what happened to mine. I think I’m going to have to try ponytail roller sets to get those roots to lay down. Still I don’t know what I’m going to do about reversion. It will still get BIG!  Have fun on your cruise.


Thanks love!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Update on my trimmed ends...detangling my freshly cleansed hair was AMAZING!  I had to lose more length than I wanted but no need keeping those jacked ends.  My hair always appeared to have a growth spurt after a real trim when I was relaxed or maybe that’s just what I was telling myself   I’m going for a flat twistout tomorrow.


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 27, 2018)

Fro (with headband).


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 27, 2018)

You are so pretty @Miss617 !!! I love a classic fro.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 27, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Exactly what happened to mine. I think I’m going to have to try ponytail roller sets to get those roots to lay down. Still I don’t know what I’m going to do about reversion. It will still get BIG!  Have fun on your cruise.


I used to love doing ponytail flexirod sets (I'm 4a/b) and they came out very smooth. I think flexirods are the easiest to use on natural hair to get a sleek finish.

What products are you ladies using? Foam wraps? @FemmeCreole


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 27, 2018)

Rocky91 said:


> I used to love doing ponytail flexirod sets (I'm 4a/b) and they came out very smooth. I think flexirods are the easiest to use on natural hair to get a sleek finish.
> 
> What products are you ladies using? Foam wraps? @FemmeCreole


I used a shea moisture mask to steam my hair. I'll post the exact name later. Then I used organix coconut curls leave in and "one and only" argan oil spray treatment.


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 27, 2018)

Rocky91 said:


> You are so pretty @Miss617 !!! I love a classic fro.



Aw, thank you! I wore it to work today without the headband. I would have liked to round it out more but it think it came out pretty good for my first try.


----------



## icsonia22 (Mar 27, 2018)

Creeping along to apl. As long as I don't have any more setbacks I should definitely hit my goal this year


----------



## kupenda (Mar 29, 2018)

Okie doke. Overdue to wash my hair. It’s flaky. But I’ve been distracted and there’s no excuse. My fault. So hopefully I’ll get to it tonight


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Creeping along to apl. As long as I don't have any more setbacks I should definitely hit my goal this year



The front will be there by the end of April. It's a little hard to tell with your blouse though. Pulling the hair to the back though usually has a different result than pulling to the front. In the back you should be there sometime between June and August. 

You are making great progress.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2018)

I think I may finally have figured out how to rinse my hair in twists. It's drying now. I will have to see what it looks like in the morning. My hair has stayed moisturize all week. This is the first time EVER.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 31, 2018)

Stayed up until 2am doing my hair for a wash n go and flakes EVERYWHERE! Had to get up this morning  and fix it by cowashing and starting over.  Being out of the shower and applying my product (shingling) seems to cause more flaking. Maybe because I'm heavy handed.

This time I made sure to use about a dime size of the curl love, curlaide butter & MC Crystal Orchird gel (first time using the last two products) in each section and did it in the shower  to keep my hair wet.  It looked much better  than last night.  Under the dryer now.......

Oh yea,  the MC Crystal Orchid gel is nice.  I love the liquid texture. Makes it so easy to apply to my hair. My hair is short and shrinks a lot so my hair doesn't usually shake/swing after applying my products when I shake my head to separate the curls but with this gel my hair separated and shook with some hang!!  This is better than the CR Curling Jelly. Even when it dried last night my hair felt soft like a fluffy moisturized cloud with no crunch even though  I know I applied  a lot of gel.

ETA: NO FLAKES THIS TIME! Hair is sooo soft and not crunchy.  Like this combo  just have to do it in the shower  which is faster anyway.


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 31, 2018)

I have my hair in afro puffs and this lady at the grocery store told me she liked my hair and it looked like Pam Grier's. That made me smile.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 31, 2018)

My breakage seems to have picked back up. Tiny little c’s are on my hands and shirt when I touch my hair. Argh


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2018)

It's April ladies. It's check in month. So please give us an update by the end of the month to let us know where you are and what you are doing.

If you are graduating this month, please post your pictures so we can help you celebrate. 

After April our next check in will be in August.


----------



## irsgirl (Apr 5, 2018)

MzLady78 said:


> I have to get this breakage under control if I want to make my goal. It’s really bad.
> 
> You’d think after 11 years on a hair board, I’d have a better sense of how to do that.


Don't feel bad @MzLady78 I am here with you. I think I have been here 9 or 10 years and when I read some of the other ladies routines I feel like I like I need to step up my game!


----------



## Evallusion (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm quiet but around. I just got senegalese twists for the first time so I don't have the most up to date picture.  I haven't retained any length so my hair is the same as my start photos any way.  That's why I went to the shop...so I can stay out of my hair.  My memory pics on Google photos popped up from last year....and I am at the exact...same...length.  I kid you not.  I know my hair is growing, but obviously I'm not taking care of it properly. ..throwing on wigs without any regard to what's actually underneath.  Ugh...For now, the idea is to rock these twists and spray with leave-in every day and oil my scalp once every 2-3 days. I'm so aggravated and frustrated.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2018)

irsgirl said:


> Don't feel bad @MzLady78 I am here with you. I think I have been here 9 or 10 years and when I read some of the other ladies routines I feel like I like I need to step up my game!



I try to do everything right and no matter what my hair stays in breakage mode. I know other people would cry if they had as much breakage as I do. 

When I first went natural my breakage would cover the floor and the sink. Now I feel like I'm doing something if it is just in the sink 

We just have to stick to it and one day it will happen for us.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 7, 2018)

I cowashed with As I Am Cowash conditioner and then did my henna treatment this morning (I was too tired to do it last night). I let it sit for 3 1/2 hours now I'm under the dryer with my deep conditioner. 

Since I cut it in Dec/Jan it looks like I'm back at the length I took my starting pic which I'm happy about  because I cut a lot off after taking  that pic. I noticed my texture is very loose at the nape. Like maybe I'm a 3c? The rest of my hair looks to be a 4a? I feel like this time around I'm really taking my time and learning my hair and sticking to a regimen. My hair seems to be rewarding me. This is like my 3 or 4 time going natural so it feels good to finally get something  right I just hope it continues.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 7, 2018)

faithVA said:


> It's April ladies. It's check in month. So please give us an update by the end of the month to let us know where you are and what you are doing.
> 
> If you are graduating this month, please post your pictures so we can help you celebrate.
> 
> After April our next check in will be in August.


My most recent pic that I posted in this thread can serve as my April update. I will be in a sew-in for probably two months. After that, I am going to trim my ends blunt because I want them perfectly even when I (hopefully) reach APL by December.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 13, 2018)

I had to trim my ends today so I’m back to wear I started in January.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 14, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I try to do everything right and no matter what my hair stays in breakage mode. I know other people would cry if they had as much breakage as I do.
> 
> When I first went natural my breakage would cover the floor and the sink. Now I feel like I'm doing something if it is just in the sink
> 
> We just have to stick to it and one day it will happen for us.


Do you use henna? I once decided to go on a henna regimen and my hair was breaking like crazy.. 
Also have you ever had a hair analysis done?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 14, 2018)

Here’s my April submission. My ends are still a problem. All my progress goes away because those ends just won’t stop splitting.

Oh and excuse my fatness.


----------



## kupenda (Apr 14, 2018)

I’ll see about getting a picture for my update. But I realize I haven’t posted any photos (idk how). I *think* I’m getting my hair under control. I’m slated for a protein treatment today that should have happened last week but oh well. I’m seeing length again


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 14, 2018)

It’s rain season in the south. I’m wearing wng and high puffs probably straight through the summer. I recently tried Wetline Xtreme. I know they changed formulas but I got better results with it than Eco. It lasted all week with minimal flaking. I always get flaking with Eco. I’ll post a pull test after I shampoo today.

Looking forward to pic updates from y’all!! 

Oh, I cut my “tail” at the bottom of my head. I cut approx 1.5” from the nape. It was getting on my nerves y’all! If I’m going to rock a wng, I need to feel good about it.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 14, 2018)

About to shampoo but I decided to go ahead and post anyway. I didn’t expect to see sooo much growth! Shrinkage is real!! I measured it and I’m 2” from APL. I’m pretty optimistic that I’ll make it by December.

December 22, 2017
View media item 129801
April 14, 2018
View media item 129807


----------



## icsonia22 (Apr 14, 2018)

April check in photos


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 14, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> View attachment 428765 View attachment 428767 View attachment 428769 View attachment 428771
> April check in photos



You’ve made it!!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm giving my hair some much needed attention this morning with a protein and moisturizing deep treatment. I was sick for a couple of weeks and couldn't really do anything with it until I felt better.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 14, 2018)

On March 24 that was my length. I’m so sad. Now that same area is just below the collarbone.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 14, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> On March 24 that was my length. I’m so sad. Now that same area is just below the collarbone.



Wait, what happened?


BTW, your natural nails look really good! #goals


----------



## icsonia22 (Apr 14, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> You’ve made it!!!


Thank you! I'm in disbelief. This is the longest my hair has ever been. After big chopping and starting over 3x, I'm finally retaining length


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 14, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> Wait, what happened?
> 
> 
> BTW, your natural nails look really good! #goals


Thank you!

And I don't know what the problem is with my ends. I have no problem with my hair growing, but my ends won't let me be great! All my progress goes down the drain because I always seem to have to trim just as much as I grow.


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 14, 2018)

Congratulations on your progress ladies..  I'm wearing braids to give my hair a break so I won't be able to show my progress until June.. Love the pics being posted..


----------



## icsonia22 (Apr 14, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And I don't know what the problem is with my ends. I have no problem with my hair growing, but my ends won't let me be great! All my progress goes down the drain because I always seem to have to trim just as much as I grow.



Are they splitting?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 14, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Are they splitting?


Yes


----------



## icsonia22 (Apr 14, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> Yes


Are you natural, texlaxed or relaxed?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Do you use henna? I once decided to go on a henna regimen and my hair was breaking like crazy..
> Also have you ever had a hair analysis done?



I had a hair analysis done several years ago. She said my hair is just dry and I needed to moisturize my hair every day. Since my hair is fairly short I keep it in flat twist and spray it every day. That's the best I can do for now. My hair is a little better but it tends to stay on the dry side.

My hair has been breaking from the moment I decided to let it grow out and that has been probably 9 years now. Does it break with henna? Yes. Without henna? Yes. With color? Yes. Without color? Yes. With protein? No protein? Deep Conditioning? And the list goes on. 

I'm sure there is some resolution but I'm over trying hard to find it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> Here’s my April submission. My ends are still a problem. All my progress goes away because those ends just won’t stop splitting.
> 
> Oh and excuse my fatness.



Thank you for the update. Hopefully, you will have some improvement on your ends next quarter and get even closer to your goal.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> About to shampoo but I decided to go ahead and post anyway. I didn’t expect to see sooo much growth! Shrinkage is real!! I measured it and I’m 2” from APL. I’m pretty optimistic that I’ll make it by December.
> 
> December 22, 2017
> View media item 129801
> ...



That is really good growth. At that rate you will be there by August. Keep it up!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> View attachment 428765 View attachment 428767 View attachment 428769 View attachment 428771
> April check in photos



You are way past APL @iconsonia22. Congratulations! You are one of our first graduates.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 15, 2018)

faithVA said:


> That is really good growth. At that rate you will be there by August. Keep it up!



Thank you! As long as I make it by December I won’t be disappointed. I’ve been at this hair growth thing for so long, I don’t wanna set the bar too high and disappoint myself.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 15, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I had a hair analysis done several years ago. She said my hair is just dry and I needed to moisturize my hair every day. Since my hair is fairly short I keep it in flat twist and spray it every day. That's the best I can do for now. My hair is a little better but it tends to stay on the dry side.
> 
> My hair has been breaking from the moment I decided to let it grow out and that has been probably 9 years now. Does it break with henna? Yes. Without henna? Yes. With color? Yes. Without color? Yes. With protein? No protein? Deep Conditioning? And the list goes on.
> 
> I'm sure there is some resolution but I'm over trying hard to find it.



Spray everyday and seal I think is the best thing we can do for our hair. No heat, moisturize & seal.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 15, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And I don't know what the problem is with my ends. I have no problem with my hair growing, but my ends won't let me be great! All my progress goes down the drain because I always seem to have to trim just as much as I grow.




Stop trimming. Split ends won’t travel that far. Try to find a hairstyle that you’re using minimal indirect heat, no direct heat, and you can moisturize/seal daily.  How do you wear your hair everyday?


----------



## icsonia22 (Apr 15, 2018)

Ladies I just want to encourage you guys to keep pressing forward. I used to be the poster girl for short broken off hair and it took going natural 3x to finally start to understand what my hair needs. This is what my hair looked like after almost 3 years back in 2014. i didn't understand why my ends were so chewed up and why my hair was always so dry. I chucked it up to having bad hair. Later that year, I colored my already damaged hai. It broke off so I cut it down to a brush cut. I relaxed my twa and that didn't work out as planned. I big chopped again but this time I went completely bald. 
 
This was in November 2015. About a year later, after trying for over 2 years, my husband and I found out that we were expecting our first child. It was a very exciting time but my natural hair started to become a bit of a hassle. I wanted to give heat training a go. That turned out to be an awful idea. I'm still transitioning out of that and dealing with some breakage from it to this day. This was the first pic I took of my hair on January 1 2018 compared to the pic I took yesterday. 

There are a few key things that i'm doing differently now to retain length on my 4b natural hair. My hair grows 4.5 inches a year on average. 

1. I keep my hair moisturized with Luster's s curl spray, seal the ends with whipped Shea butter, and tuck them away. 
2. I detangle my hair with vegetable oil, Aussie moist and a wide tooth shower comb under running water. Lately I've been dry finger detangling a little bit but I lack the patience to fully finger detangle. The greasiness of whipped Shea butter helps my shed hairs slide out without taking other strands with them. This reduces knots and tangles. 
3. I use aphogee 2 step protein treatment every 6 weeks (this is about how often I wash and detangle my hair)
4. I follow that up with tgin honey moisture mask to deep condition
5. I protective style with wigs, mini braids and buns. Once my hair has been moisturized and sealed, I leave it alone. 
6. I don't let anyone else touch my hair...if they want to feel it, that's one thing, but no combing or brushing. I haven't been to a salon in years and I'm honestly terrified of them.
7. I don't trim my ends because I'm transitioning out of heat damage anyway. The whipped Shea butter reduces friction on my ends
My regimen isn't fancy. I think it's rather simple. I don't think our hair requires as much stuff as we think it does. Properly moisturizing/sealing, detangling and protective styling works wonders for my hair type. I hope this post is helpful. Happy hair journeys everyone!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> Thank you! As long as I make it by December I won’t be disappointed. I’ve been at this hair growth thing for so long, I don’t wanna set the bar too high and disappoint myself.


I understand


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 15, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I had a hair analysis done several years ago. She said my hair is just dry and I needed to moisturize my hair every day. Since my hair is fairly short I keep it in flat twist and spray it every day. That's the best I can do for now. My hair is a little better but it tends to stay on the dry side.
> 
> My hair has been breaking from the moment I decided to let it grow out and that has been probably 9 years now. Does it break with henna? Yes. Without henna? Yes. With color? Yes. Without color? Yes. With protein? No protein? Deep Conditioning? And the list goes on.
> 
> I'm sure there is some resolution but I'm over trying hard to find it.


Oh you've tried everything that we could possibly suggest. But the positive thing is that you are now seeing progress!
Have you ever considered something extreme such as keeping your length marinating all the time in for example DC sealed with a shea oil mix? And keeping your hair under a wrap or even a wig? And once you can bun your hair you can get rid of the wrap and wear your bun out. I bun my hair and I can get away with heaping a lot of leave-in and shea on it.
Since my hair breaks when I comb it (transitioning from an old relaxer then texlaxing) I don't comb it. I finger detangle only and I only do it very infrequently (once every two weeks) to minimize the total amount of breakage and allow the growth to catch up with breakage. 
I know you know and probably practice all of this, but I couldn't prevent myself from saying it


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> Stop trimming. Split ends won’t travel that far. Try to find a hairstyle that you’re using minimal indirect heat, no direct heat, and you can moisturize/seal daily.  How do you wear your hair everyday?



We may need to qualify about the trims. Splits can take out your entire head. Instead of trimming 1 inch you may end up having to trim 4.

Maybe do a search and destroy every month and dust your ends every 3 to 4 months


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Oh you've tried everything that we could possibly suggest. But the positive thing is that you are now seeing progress!
> Have you ever considered something extreme such as keeping your length marinating all the time in for example DC sealed with a shea oil mix? And keeping your hair under a wrap or even a wig? And once you can bun your hair you can get rid of the wrap and wear your bun out. I bun my hair and I can get away with heaping a lot of leave-in and shea on it.
> Since my hair breaks when I comb it (transitioning from an old relaxer then texlaxing) I don't comb it. I finger detangle only and I only do it very infrequently (once every two weeks) to minimize the total amount of breakage and allow the growth to catch up with breakage.
> I know you know and probably practice all of this, but I couldn't prevent myself from saying it


I appreciate suggestions.  So thank you for sharing some with me. I know you can' know my entire history.

So I have a few things that impact what works for me. I am extremely low porosity. My shrinkage is MAJOR. I am in menopause with some heath issues. My hair is graying like crazy. And my scalp is super sensitve.  And I refuse to just love my grays. 

So when those get combined normal things that work for others don't work for me.

I do want to do the wig thing. I just haven' found one I like. Even with a week I would have to shampoo and do my hair every week because my scalp likes water weekly or my crown starts to dehydrate and thin out.

I'm just a problem child.

I am starting to figure out a few things. I plan to blog about it soon.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 15, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I appreciate suggestions.  So thank you for sharing some with me. I know you can' know my entire history.
> 
> So I have a few things that impact what works for me. I am extremely low porosity. My shrinkage is MAJOR. I am in menopause with some heath issues. My hair is graying like crazy. And my scalp is super sensitve.  And I refuse to just love my grays.
> 
> ...



Oh I see now.. There are just so many factors to find the perfect balance for..

You know I'm fascinated with the idea of African wraps. If I had the skill, I'd wrap my hair all the time. I'd buy simpler colors for my wraps though. I think I'm going to make this a project for next month. It seems easier to master wraps than wigs. I bought one wig only in my whole life. It was a kinky wig, supposed to look like my natural hair but it looked so fake I never ever put it on.
But once I master wraps I'll keep my hair in marinating braids or bantu knots. It will be a dream come true! Being in stretched sections all the time means that my hair will have very little chance to tangle and washing in these sections will make finger detangling the least traumatic thing ever for my hair. Just thinking about it makes me excited..

I think you should definitely blog about your progress. It will be so inspiring to so many people, all the new discoveries that you make and how they impact your health, breakage and retention. It will be a great read!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Ladies I just want to encourage you guys to keep pressing forward. I used to be the poster girl for short broken off hair and it took going natural 3x to finally start to understand what my hair needs. This is what my hair looked like after almost 3 years back in 2014. View attachment 428807i didn't understand why my ends were so chewed up and why my hair was always so dry. I chucked it up to having bad hair. Later that year, I colored my already damaged hai. It broke off so I cut it down to a brush cut. I relaxed my twa and that didn't work out as planned. I big chopped again but this time I went completely bald.
> View attachment 428809
> This was in November 2015. About a year later, after trying for over 2 years, my husband and I found out that we were expecting our first child. It was a very exciting time but my natural hair started to become a bit of a hassle. I wanted to give heat training a go. That turned out to be an awful idea. I'm still transitioning out of that and dealing with some breakage from it to this day. This was the first pic I took of my hair on January 1 2018 compared to the pic I took yesterday. View attachment 428811
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. It is always good to hear about others progress and how they stayed the course during hard times and made it.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 15, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Ladies I just want to encourage you guys to keep pressing forward. I used to be the poster girl for short broken off hair and it took going natural 3x to finally start to understand what my hair needs. This is what my hair looked like after almost 3 years back in 2014. View attachment 428807i didn't understand why my ends were so chewed up and why my hair was always so dry. I chucked it up to having bad hair. Later that year, I colored my already damaged hai. It broke off so I cut it down to a brush cut. I relaxed my twa and that didn't work out as planned. I big chopped again but this time I went completely bald.
> View attachment 428809
> This was in November 2015. About a year later, after trying for over 2 years, my husband and I found out that we were expecting our first child. It was a very exciting time but my natural hair started to become a bit of a hassle. I wanted to give heat training a go. That turned out to be an awful idea. I'm still transitioning out of that and dealing with some breakage from it to this day. This was the first pic I took of my hair on January 1 2018 compared to the pic I took yesterday. View attachment 428811
> 
> ...


Awesome progress and such an encouraging success story! 
I agree with most of your points. I have never had a stylist comb my hair gently, ever. It's continuous breakage from the moment they put the comb in my hair to the moment they put it back down. It's heart breaking. Thank God I now know better!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Oh I see now.. There are just so many factors to find the perfect balance for..
> 
> You know I'm fascinated with the idea of African wraps. If I had the skill, I'd wrap my hair all the time. I'd buy simpler colors for my wraps though. I think I'm going to make this a project for next month. It seems easier to master wraps than wigs. I bought one wig only in my whole life. It was a kinky wig, supposed to look like my natural hair but it looked so fake I never ever put it on.
> But once I master wraps I'll keep my hair in marinating braids or bantu knots. It will be a dream come true! Being in stretched sections all the time means that my hair will have very little chance to tangle and washing in these sections will make finger detangling the least traumatic thing ever for my hair. Just thinking about it makes me excited..
> ...



I agree that mastering wraps should be easier than mastering wigs or finding a wig you like. I have also purchased wigs and did not like them. I have donated quite a few. I was supposed to go wig shopping this spring but haven't gotten around to it. 

We just have to stay patient and keep doing what works and make improvements when we can 

I used to blog a lot but when they changed the site over, my blog post disappeared with the old sight  Now I blog mostly to my own journal and on this site every now and then.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 15, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I agree that mastering wraps should be easier than mastering wigs or finding a wig you like. I have also purchased wigs and did not like them. I have donated quite a few. I was supposed to go wig shopping this spring but haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> We just have to stay patient and keep doing what works and make improvements when we can
> 
> I used to blog a lot but when they changed the site over, my blog post disappeared with the old sight  Now I blog mostly to my own journal and on this site every now and then.



Oh I can only imagine how it felt to have all the documentation of your journey disappear just like that..

So I went and watched a few YouTube videos and I think I've learned the two most basic head wrap techniques. I'm shocked that they turned out to be this easy. Check out


 



 



 




 



 



 



I think I'm going to buy a real wrap scarf and a plain black sleep cap to wear under it and see if this will allow me to protective style and still go out in style..


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Oh I can only imagine how it felt to have all the documentation of your journey disappear just like that..
> 
> So I went and watched a few YouTube videos and I think I've learned the two most basic head wrap techniques. I'm shocked that they turned out to be this easy. Check out
> 
> ...



You go ahead. That is fabulous. I'm sure this is just the beginning of the styles you will master.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 15, 2018)

faithVA said:


> You go ahead. That is fabulous. I'm sure this is just the beginning of the styles you will master.


Thank you Faith!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Oh I can only imagine how it felt to have all the documentation of your journey disappear just like that..
> 
> So I went and watched a few YouTube videos and I think I've learned the two most basic head wrap techniques. I'm shocked that they turned out to be this easy. Check out
> 
> ...


So cute @Alma Petra.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2018)

Just finished massaging some Follicle Care CastorArgan Scalp Drops on my scalp. That stuff is wonderfully invigorating. I think I like it but I'll use it a little longer to see how well it works out long term and report back.

I am trying to get back to APL by the middle or end of 2019. I have to continue to trim ALL the demi permanent hair off to get to a complete head of healthy hair all over again. The journey continues!  

Thankfully my hair grows pretty fast. I believe that inversions, exercise, lots of water, vitamins, bamboo tea, etc has been helping quite a bit.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 15, 2018)

Today marks 11 years natural for me. I wish I had way more hair than I do but considering all the setbacks I've had, things could be a lot worse. 

Here's a 6 month progress pic. I've been doing my same regimen. I feel my hair seems to be on a cycle of thicken then lengthen. I wish it would do both at the same time. 

 

Though it's hard to see in the pic (I need to just pick one shirt and wear it all the time) I'm probably a good 3 inches from APL. I may make it by September or October but as long as it's in 2018, I'll be happy.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2018)

B_Phlyy said:


> Today marks 11 years natural for me. I wish I had way more hair than I do but considering all the setbacks I've had, things could be a lot worse.
> 
> Here's a 6 month progress pic. I've been doing my same regimen. I feel my hair seems to be on a cycle of thicken then lengthen. I wish it would do both at the same time.
> 
> ...



We must be journey sisters. It has been a long road but we are still moving forward. You are right, it could be worse.

Congratulations on the thickening. You are going to appreciate that thickness and eveness when you reach APL. Your hair is going to look so lush and full 

It does help to wear the same shirt but as long as we can see where APL is on you anyone will work.

We will be hanging out together until October. I am looking forward to your future updates.


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Apr 16, 2018)

I know it’s kinda late but I’d like to join

Length between cbl and apl in back from lip to everywhere inbetween the front and sides.

 Regimen wash and dc weekly moisturize and seal as needed which has been daily since I just BC and try to keep my ends tucked. 

What do you need to change to get to apl? I have no clue as I’m just learning my hair. From what I can tell so far I believe I am low porosity. When I wash it never fully seems WET like it did while relaxed and I always have beads of water  on my hair. My ends and always super dry and bushy. I’ve been  experiencing  SSN and a little breakage. Not a ton of either but I want to figure this out early.

Anything else to share? I took too much hair off the top thinking it was my texlaxed hair when it’s just my curl pattern and my back is still to short to do a proper bun. I’ve been wearing 2 French braids but they look sloppy. Everything in my being tells me to protect my ends and binning has always gotten me to my length goals so idk what to do style wise. I’m thinking of box braids or crochet braids but I  want to learn my hair as opposed to hide from it. We will see

What month to reach your goals? October for apl and the front I’d be happy to be full sl by December 
I’ll post my starting pictures once I take these twist down


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2018)

BlessedXs2 said:


> I know it’s kinda late but I’d like to join
> 
> Length between cbl and apl in back from lip to everywhere inbetween the front and sides.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the challenge. Its ever too late to join. 

Looking forward to sharing in your journey and your learning process and seeing your progress.


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Apr 16, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Welcome to the challenge. Its ever too late to join.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing in your journey and your learning process and seeing your progress.


Thank you. Right now I’m just trying to read as much as I can on LoPo hair before I go crazy trying new things .


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 17, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> Are you natural, texlaxed or relaxed?


Natural


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 17, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> Stop trimming. Split ends won’t travel that far. Try to find a hairstyle that you’re using minimal indirect heat, no direct heat, and you can moisturize/seal daily.  How do you wear your hair everyday?


I wore crochet locs with my hair cornrowed underneath for 6 months.  I'd remove, DC then redo every 6 to 8 weeks. I didn't use heat at all during that time. My growth was awesome, but the ends were a mess. So I got a trim in January, she cut an inch to an inch and a half. I got the crochet locs again. After 4 weeks, I took them down. I had grown almost an inch during that time. So Friday I went back to stylist for a treatment. I noticed the ends looked bad but I figured they were not too bad. Anyways, my stylist trimmed again.

What do y'all think about trimming every 6 to 8 weeks? I think that's excessive.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> I wore crochet locs with my hair cornrowed underneath for 6 months.  I'd remove, DC then redo every 6 to 8 weeks. I didn't use heat at all during that time. My growth was awesome, but the ends were a mess. So I got a trim in January, she cut an inch to an inch and a half. I got the crochet locs again. After 4 weeks, I took them down. I had grown almost an inch during that time. So Friday I went back to stylist for a treatment. I noticed the ends looked bad but I figured they were not too bad. Anyways, my stylist trimmed again.
> 
> What do y'all think about trimming every 6 to 8 weeks? I think that's excessive.


It sounds like you need to find a better way to care for your hair while in the locs. It sounds lke they are drying out even though they are protected.


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Here’s my starting picture  
So Sunday I clarified did aphogee 2 min and dc with tgin dc with heat for about 20 minuets and left it on a couple hours (lazy) then I added my leave ins I used kckt which gave me awesome slip 1st time using it. The back half I used SM curl enhancing smoothie with Shea butter. They do not mix well left white balls. The top half I used Cantu Shea butter with the Shea butter mix. Went back under the dryer for 5 minuets with a shower cap to try and open my cuticles to accept the products. Left on a lil while then let hair air dry for about 30 minuets and did a flat twist out. My ends are so bushy and dry still. I’m at a lost of what to do next. I feel like I should get my moisture from my dc but I’m not sure what to buy next. I big chopped only 18 days ago. I wonder is this scab hair if that’s a real thing. Is my hair just getting used to bring natural? How do I get my ends smoother and softer or is this it! I’m sending out SOS I’ll definitely reach my goals this year if I can only keep my ends intact.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 18, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> I wore crochet locs with my hair cornrowed underneath for 6 months.  I'd remove, DC then redo every 6 to 8 weeks. I didn't use heat at all during that time. My growth was awesome, but the ends were a mess. So I got a trim in January, she cut an inch to an inch and a half. I got the crochet locs again. After 4 weeks, I took them down. I had grown almost an inch during that time. So Friday I went back to stylist for a treatment. I noticed the ends looked bad but I figured they were not too bad. Anyways, my stylist trimmed again.
> 
> What do y'all think about trimming every 6 to 8 weeks? I think that's excessive.




I think it’s a excessive too! If you’re not wearing your hair out and straight, I wouldn’t trim it at all! I agree with Faith VA, the locs may be drying your hair out but I wouldn’t worry about it too much. Splits really don’t go that far and you’ll never fully get rid of them anyway.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> I think it’s a excessive too! If you’re not wearing your hair out and straight, I wouldn’t trim it at all! I agree with Faith VA, the locs may be drying your hair out but I wouldn’t worry about it too much. Splits really don’t go that far and you’ll never fully get rid of them anyway.



What is your source for the statement "Splits really don't go that far"?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2018)

Before shampooing I pulled out the measuring tape and measured some sections quickly. I will measure when I blow dry to get a more accurate read but the measurements confirmed what I was thinking. My nape is beyond struggling and not growing or retaining as well as the rest of my hair. All of my hair has struggled over the past 4 years but my nape is very obvious.

With the quick measurement, my nape is between 6". My crown which was horrible is around 7.5". I have some sections around 8. The front of my hair is between 8.5 and 9. Most of my hair is between 7.5 and 9 inches. But my nape is just not happy no matter what I do for it 

I will measure all of the sections when I take my update pictures and then track it every 4 months to see how I am doing.


----------



## gforceroy (Apr 21, 2018)

I will post an update next time I take my braids out!

I get my hair braided every 3 weeks into a beehive now with a net (has been helping with breakage around hairline) so my wigs lay flat.


----------



## icsonia22 (Apr 21, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> I wore crochet locs with my hair cornrowed underneath for 6 months.  I'd remove, DC then redo every 6 to 8 weeks. I didn't use heat at all during that time. My growth was awesome, but the ends were a mess. So I got a trim in January, she cut an inch to an inch and a half. I got the crochet locs again. After 4 weeks, I took them down. I had grown almost an inch during that time. So Friday I went back to stylist for a treatment. I noticed the ends looked bad but I figured they were not too bad. Anyways, my stylist trimmed again.
> 
> What do y'all think about trimming every 6 to 8 weeks? I think that's excessive.



You have to find out what's messing up your ends. Is the take down rough? Do you moisturize and seal before you install the crochet location? How heavy is the sealant? Are you notixing any single strands knots on the ends?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 21, 2018)

icsonia22 said:


> You have to find out what's messing up your ends. Is the take down rough? Do you moisturize and seal before you install the crochet location? How heavy is the sealant? Are you notixing any single strands knots on the ends?


I wasn't moisturizing and sealing last year so I figured that was the problem in January when I had to cut about 1.5 inches. So before my last install, I moisturized with a shea butter blend and coconut oil moisturizer, then sealed my ends with castor oil. I only kept the crochet locs for 4 weeks this time. After I took it down I DC'd and I've been using scurl and sealing with castor oil, weekly. I don't usually get single strand knots. My ends didn't look as bad like in January. To me it really just looked like my growth was uneven. 

Anyways, with this most recent trim, I'm going to pay more attention to my ends. I'll probably do what @faithVA  suggested and do my s&d myself.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> I wasn't moisturizing and sealing last year so I figured that was the problem in January when I had to cut about 1.5 inches. So before my last install, I moisturized with a shea butter blend and coconut oil moisturizer, then sealed my ends with castor oil. I only kept the crochet locs for 4 weeks this time. After I took it down I DC'd and I've been using scurl and sealing with castor oil, weekly. I don't usually get single strand knots. My ends didn't look as bad like in January. To me it really just looked like my growth was uneven.
> 
> Anyways, with this most recent trim, I'm going to pay more attention to my ends. I'll probably do what @faithVA  suggested and do my s&d myself.


Your ends may have just been uneven. Stylists like your hair even and shaped and will cut it for that reason. Trust yourself if you think they are good and tell her you will get it trimmed next time.


----------



## sunflora (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm joining late but I've been trying to get to APL for awhile now... my terminal length (or the length that I decide to get a pixie cut ) is just barely above APL. Might not make it this year but let's see how far I can get!

*What length are you now? *SL

*What's your regimen? *Super simple - bun every day. Shampoo/DC 1x a week, sometimes light wash on Wednesday. Cowashing in warmer weather.

*What do you need to do/change to reach APL? *PUT. THE. SCISSORS. DOWN.

*Goal areas:* Front (recovering from some really bad bangs)

*What month would you like to reach your goal? *December? One could only hope.
Post your starting pic.


Last month + yesterday's length check that I posted in another challenge. Hopefully I have time to wash/DC tonight. I didn't enjoy wearing my hair straight due to the awkward length. Gonna bun it up some more...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2018)

Happy Birthday @faithVA. I trust you are having a great one today.


----------



## Miss617 (Apr 25, 2018)

I have to go to the BSS to buy some hear protectant since someone threw out my CON Argan Oil when I was in Vegas. Going to wash and straighten Friday.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 26, 2018)

Been practicing some benign neglect lately due to my schedule. I'm only washing once a week and then immediately putting into a protective style. I hope I get some decent retention from this. I plan to go back to daily cowashing once summer officially hits.


----------



## kupenda (Apr 26, 2018)

I need my hair professionally blow dried for my DIY crochet install. But my poor feelings are holding me back. My Wack Patch, though it’s growing in, makes me self conscious. I really don’t want to have to go back and forth with a stylist about how I’m caring for it and why I should I come in every two weeks for treatment and blah blah blah. I just want to explain my situation, receive an understanding “you got this girl” and get my little blow dry so I can be on my way. Ugh. Maybe I’ll ask the manager who to recommend. I don’t need a savior, I can save myself


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 27, 2018)

I have an appointment at my old salon in ATL next week. I'm excited because I absolutely loved going there and my hair was amazing then.


----------



## sunflora (Apr 29, 2018)

I AM SO TIRED OF BUNS. But it's officially too hot for weaves. *mumbles under breath and stares at hair angrily*


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I'm joining late but I've been trying to get to APL for awhile now... my terminal length (or the length that I decide to get a pixie cut ) is just barely above APL. Might not make it this year but let's see how far I can get!
> 
> *What length are you now? *SL
> 
> ...



Welcome to the challenge @sunflora.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Happy Birthday @faithVA. I trust you are having a great one today.



Thanks for the birthday wishes @Aggie. Yes I did have a great one. I spent the day in Rome.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm just getting back from vacation. While on vacation I had my hair shampooed, conditioned, blow dried and flat ironed. It was nice not having to do it myself. I don't have a lot of noticieable growth for the 1st 4 months but there is some movement.

Here is my check-in for April.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes @Aggie. Yes I did have a great one. I spent the day in Rome.


This is exciting news @faithVA . I'm glad you enjoyed yourself hon.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I'm just getting back from vacation. While on vacation I had my hair shampooed, conditioned, blow dried and flat ironed. It was nice not having to do it myself. I don't have a lot of noticieable growth for the 1st 4 months but there is some movement.
> 
> Here is my check-in for April.
> View attachment 429459 View attachment 429461


Definitely some improvement. I pray that your hair continues to improve as the year closes to an end.


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm still hanging in there and wearing braids..  I'm 15 weeks post relaxer today and will be relaxing in a few weeks, I'm excited to see what progress I've made..


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 30, 2018)

This morning I noticed a bald spot at the top/crown of my head. Could y’all suggest any options I could take to stop and reverse this? This is frightening! I massaged the area with some peppermint oil this morning. Is that good?

See pic


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> View attachment 429499 This morning I noticed a bald spot at the top/crown of my head. Could y’all suggest any options I could take to stop and reverse this? This is frightening! I massaged the area with some peppermint oil this morning. Is that good?
> 
> See pic


Have you done anything differently recently? Have you used a dryer for styling or noticed the area feeling drier than usual?

I have that same issue but mine is caused by a dehydrated scalp. I have been misting it with a spray once or twice a day and massaging with an oil blend at night and that seems to be helping.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 30, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Have you done anything differently recently? Have you used a dryer for styling or noticed the area feeling drier than usual?
> 
> I have that same issue but mine is caused by a dehydrated scalp. I have been misting it with a spray once or twice a day and massaging with an oil blend at night and that seems to be helping.



I haven't done anything unusual but now that you mention it, that area tends to always be drier and feel brittle. I'll do what you're doing and see if that helps.

Thanks!


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> I haven't done anything unusual but now that you mention it, that area tends to always be drier and feel brittle. I'll do what you're doing and see if that helps.
> 
> Thanks!


Let me know how it goes.


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2018)

Although I can't see much difference in my hair, with my hair straight I can now get my hair in a small bun.  Even though my nape is struggling it has at least grown a bit for me to put it up.

My next goal is to be able to achieve a bun with stretched hair. That achievement will give me so many more styling options.


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2018)

Since my hair was straight I dusted my ends with my splitender.  It made a big difference. I went through each section 6 times. I'm not sure how much was taken off.

I was going to shampoo tonight but I cut my finger cleaning the splitender    At least now I know it's still sharp.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 1, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Since my hair was straight I dusted my ends with my splitender.  It made a big difference. I went through each section 6 times. I'm not sure how much was taken off.
> 
> I was going to shampoo tonight but I cut my finger cleaning the splitender    At least now I know it's still sharp.


Do you get good results from using the split ended? How often do you use it?


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> Do you get good results from using the split ended? How often do you use it?


I hadn't used it in over a year. I was just using scissors. My hair is so uneven I wasn't  sure how I was going to dust my ends without taking off a lot of length.

I got great results tonight. I'm glad I gave it another try. I was able to dust my ends and keep my length.


----------



## BlessedXs2 (May 2, 2018)

My hair seems to be doing much better. I’ve done the clay washes and dcing then moisturizing and sealing daily. On wash day I clay wash dc moisturize and seal and then twist my hair. I’ve noticed small twist dry faster than big twist. I still get ssn on the back section though. I’ve been putting flexi rods on the end but will try bigger rollers next time. I actually used my Shea bitter blend (I know shame on me but I couldn’t help it) and 1 day in my hair still feels great. I hope I’m able to continue this going forward.i love the shine it gives my hair. I do the LCO method but plan on trying the LOC method next wash day to see if there’s any difference. While this is kinda frustrating learning my hair all over again I know once I get it and see the growth this will be amazing. I love my lil curls


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2018)

I shampooed my hair tonight with the Kerastase Resistance Shampoo. My curls didn't revert. 

I have the Mane Choice conditioner on my hair now. I'm too sleepy to rinse it out. I will rinse it out in the morning. Not sure if my curls are going to revert. I will give it 1 or 2 more washes. If that doesn't work, I will do a protein treatment and/or an olaplex treatment.

I don't really care much about getting my curl pattern back because I couldn't do anything with it anyway  I'm just concerned with the breakage that comes along with heat damage. 

Even though my curls didn't revert, my hair is soooo soft  I'm  wondering if it is the treatment he gave me. If so I hope it lasts.


----------



## Miss617 (May 3, 2018)

I straightened my hair last week before I left for Chicago. My ends are still atrocious and I don't feel like it's grown. I need to stop being lazy and take better care of it.


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2018)

Miss617 said:


> I straightened my hair last week before I left for Chicago. My ends are still atrocious and I don't feel like it's grown. I need to stop being lazy and take better care of it.


Did you compare pictures? Sometimes we look at our hair and it looks like it hasn't grown but when we compare pictures it's easier to see.


----------



## kupenda (May 4, 2018)

Still here. Haven’t washed my hair in quite some time so I plan to get started on that tonight after work. I cleared my entire evening just for this. I’m gonna light a candle or some incense, smudge myself and my space, then engage in some long overdue self love. I’ll be doing a protein deep conditioner and moisturizing deep conditioner, giving myself a nice massage, and lovingly detangling my hair. Probably watch a little Netflix while I clean my space and do my nails. And maybe do an informal length check. If I’m not grazing armpit length yet, I know I will be for sure by end of July. My Wack Patch is steadily growing in, still quite dry and uncooperative. I’ve looked into a few protective styling options that won’t require me to manipulate it at all for weeks


----------



## Miss617 (May 4, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Did you compare pictures? Sometimes we look at our hair and it looks like it hasn't grown but when we compare pictures it's easier to see.



Yeah, I just compared it to my starting pic, I don't see much of a difference.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2018)

*Tomorrow I will be:*

-Shampooing with Hairveda Deep Cleansing Shampoo
-Protein Deep Conditioning with Hairveda Step 1 Methi Sativa Tea Deep Protein Masque
-Moisturizing DC with Hairveda Step 2 Methi Sativa Tea Moisture Conditioning Milk
-Leave-in with Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Leave-in Conditioner

-Later I will be moisturizing and sealing with SCurl Curl Activator Moisturizer and my DIY Shea Butter Blend.

-I thought it still had Komaza Care Protein Conditioner but turned out that I used it all already


----------



## sunflora (May 4, 2018)

I literally put a countdown on my phone and made a promise to never straighten my hair more than once every 30 days. I'm only at 12 and I feel like it's been a year. I'm having withdrawals but it'll be better for my hair in the long run. I want to get to 60 this go round.... we'll see.


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I literally put a countdown on my phone and made a promise to never straighten my hair more than once every 30 days. I'm only at 12 and I feel like it's been a year. I'm having withdrawals but it'll be better for my hair in the long run. I want to get to 60 this go round.... we'll see.


Good luck with your new goal @sunflora


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2018)

I probably have heat damage but my hair is so soft. I hope it lasts. I haven't noticed any new breakage but I will keep an eye on it for the next 2 months. I think it takes a month or 2 before my hair shows signs of damage.

Since I figured I had damage, I bought the Aphogee 2 step strengthening treament and used that today. I shampooed with the Mane Choice shampoo, used Step 1 of the treatment. Step 1 is the amino acid treatment for strengthening bonds. It said to leave it in for 10 minutes but it hadn't dried in 10 minutes so I left it in for 20 since I'm low porosity and then air dried with it for another 10. Then I used step 2 which was supposed to stay on for 1 minute. But I got busy so it stayed on for a while. It is the moisturizing treatment so no big deal. I used the TGIN Honey Mask and deep conditioned for about 1 hour.

After rinsing I spritzed with my leave-in and decided to rollerset. I oiled my scalp to see if that keeps my scalp from drying out. And I used the Carol's Daughter Honey Mimosa on my ends to keep them from drying out. I know it is bad to say, but it is so much easier rollersetting my hair with heat damage 

I will see how this turns out. If it works out OK I may do this every week. 

I'm under the dryer for 45 minutes then I will put water on my scalp and re-oil. Then I will probably sit back under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Miss617 (May 5, 2018)

Here's my comparison. In the first, I blow dried then flat ironed. In the second, I didn't blow dry first, just air/towel dried then flat ironed the next day, so my roots are a little puffy. Pardon my bra straps. My ends...


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2018)

Miss617 said:


> Here's my comparison. In the first, I blow dried then flat ironed. In the second, I didn't blow dry first, just air/towel dried then flat ironed the next day, so my roots are a little puffy. Pardon my bra straps. My ends...


I don't think your ends are bad. I just think those sections are just growing. I would let them be unless you find splits.


----------



## Miss617 (May 6, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I don't think your ends are bad. I just think those sections are just growing. I would let them be unless you find splits.



I have a lot of splits. :-( Every time I take a section of my hair, I have several. I need to be more consistent with using my Mane Choice split the serum because I think it definitely helps.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2018)

I massaged my scalp with Mane Choice leave-in spray and massaged MC oil into my scalp to help with the dryness from sitting under the dryer. I should have done this yesterday before putting my hair up.

I moisturized my hair with MC Daily Moisturizer and Sealer. I put Hawaiin Silky on my ends and then I sealed my hair and ends with MC Butter.

Put my hair back up into flat twist. I'm getting closer to being able to bun my stretch hair. When it gets there I will need to find something to smooth my hair. Pulled back my hair just looks fuzzy.


----------



## kupenda (May 7, 2018)

After washing on Saturday I moisturized with CareFreeCurl Gold and sealed with shea butter. I wore a wig Sunday but today I have my hair out and it’s still mega soft and fluffy 

Will m&s tonight as well


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2018)

I'm already almost APL again but I have to trim off another 2 inches before the end June the latest so I still have to stay in this challenge until all the damaged demi colored hair is off my head .

I have less than 4 inches of healthy hair on my head right now but I refuse to take all the rest of it off immediately because I like being able to bun for now. It's a puny bun, but none the less it is a bun .


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 9, 2018)

Haven't done my hair in 3 weeks! Mostly being lazy & busy. My hair was in a wash n go so my hair was really hard to detangle. I know I broke a lot of hairs *sigh* I will not go that long again. It took me all Monday evening to detangle. 
I didn't get to shampoo until yesterday evening. I clarified with Kenra Clarifying Shampoo x2 and then again with NuEnz Moisturizing Shampoo. I deep conditioned after with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Masque under the dryer for 40 mins. It was too late to wash it out so I left it overnight and wore a wrap today. I plan to wash out this afternoon. I think I may do a twist and curl tonight.
My hair is getting thicker and noticeably longer even in its shrunken state. I think I will be APL by the end of the year.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 9, 2018)

I need to find me a good wig to travel with. One that I can jump in the water with. I’m going to the islands for a couple weeks so I want to keep my hair cornrowed for the most part.


----------



## sunflora (May 10, 2018)

Way behind schedule and just clarified my hair yesterday. It was starting to get waxy and dull looking even though I'd used shampoo bars. Shea Moisture knocked that mess out though. I was happy to see my curls come back dark and shiny again.

I'm finally able to just barely touch my collarbone with some sections of my hair again. I think I can get back to where I left off by the end of the summer.


----------



## kupenda (May 11, 2018)

I’m starting to see length even in my shrunken state. It’s starting to look longer finally 

My coworker said “oh I see you cut your hair!”. Nah lol. I just couldn’t wear it unless it was stretched before. Now I can let it be in all its glory


----------



## growbaby (May 12, 2018)

I'm late but want to join! I'm back on LHCF after a long hiatus. Transitioned from relaxed to natural, blah blah.  here is where I am as of now, claiming Collar Bone Length.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2018)

growbaby said:


> I'm late but want to join! I'm back on LHCF after a long hiatus. Transitioned from relaxed to natural, blah blah.  here is where I am as of now, claiming Collar Bone Length.


W3lcome to the challenge. Fill out the first post when you get a chance. 

Looks like you will definitely reach all before the end of the year.


----------



## growbaby (May 12, 2018)

What's your regimen?
Wash 2-3x a month. Deep Condition 2-4x a month. Moisturize and seal at least once a day. Protective/low manipulation styles DAILY.

What do you need to do/change to reach APL?
I think I'm on the right track, just need to add a trimming schedule to my regimen. I'm a new natural.

Goal areas: im not leaving this challenge until I'm full APL 

What month would you like to reach your goal? No later than October 

Post your starting pic. 
(Previous post) but I'll add some more


----------



## kupenda (May 15, 2018)

Ok. I’ve decided I’m going into a sew in for the summer. My Wack Patch is still too short to grab for individual braids/twists but with a sew in, it won’t be as stressful (I think?). My goal:

-kinky sew in by June 
-remove, wash and detangle, protein, etc (every four weeks), then reinstall in July 
-remove, wash and detangle, take off one week to let hair and scalp rest, search and destroy 
-reinstall August etc

And continue this until November. I’m going to start with kinky hair that matches my hair in a twist out first because this DMV humidity won’t allow me to have straight hair, and maybe around September/October I can look into kinky straight hair. Either way, I’m not trying to flat iron/blow dry or maintain biweekly appointments (necessary for many sew ins with closures). Assuming there are no setbacks, I should be well past APL


----------



## guyaneseyankee (May 15, 2018)

I read April 2018 and was gonna post that I will straighten tonight.  
I am curious and don't have anything to do tonight.   So it's a maybe.  
I originally told myself I'm not straightening until Dec 2018


----------



## quirkydimples (May 15, 2018)

I think my hair is breaking around the front perimeter. Haven’t been doing anything other than bunning. Plan to have some crochet faux locs (shoulder length) installed this weekend since I’m getting the “just cut it” blues.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 15, 2018)

I don't know what it is about the warmer weather but whenever it hits, I always want to shave my head or get a relaxer. I think it's the knowledge that the humidity and sweating is going to make my hair shrink, tangle, and frizz that brings about these thoughts.

I did a shampoo and strengthening treatment on Friday and then did some crochet braids on Saturday. I figure this will keep me from doing anything drastic as well as retain length since my hair is protected


----------



## sunflora (May 15, 2018)

My hair is getting wrecked by this sun. It's starting to have an orange tint to it. Anyone know what works as a heat protectant from sun? I figure oils are counter productive.


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2018)

growbaby said:


> View attachment 430041 View attachment 430039 View attachment 430039View attachment 430041
> 
> 
> What's your regimen?
> ...


Welcome. Your puffs are so cute.


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2018)

Not much going on. I'm sticking to my weekly wash schedule. I need to find a good cowash instead of using shampoo weekly.

I colored my hair last night and it looks so much better and the color took better than it did the last time I applied it in April.

I twisted my hair with whipped shea butter and sat under the dryer. I had to untwist them while they were wet but I still ended up with a good twist out. That is promising for future twist outs.

I wore it for a while, moisturized and then put in my regular flat twist. I think I will rock this same flat twist style for the rest of May and June.


----------



## kupenda (May 20, 2018)

Dp


----------



## TLC1020 (May 20, 2018)

Relaxed my hair Friday May 18th and I made some progress but I still have ways to go for APL.. Here is my progress..


----------



## growbaby (May 22, 2018)

Still here. I made a low ponytail for the FIRST TIME since my big chop 5/26/17!!.. I have  23.8 months of growth on my head   lol

I need to look into planning my year mark trim n how I'm going to go about that as a natural.


----------



## sunflora (May 22, 2018)

Today marks 30 days since the last time I straightened. I feel like a reformed alcoholic  Still bored with my hair but I'm so happy I made it this far I want to see how much longer I can go. Hopefully I'll retain a lot more length this way.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2018)

Thanks for checking in ladies.


----------



## Aggie (May 25, 2018)

*This week I will be:*

-Prepooing with JMonique's Dead Sea Mud Wash
-Detoxing with Nairobi Detox shampoo
-Coloring with henna
-Stand Alone Alfaparf Bond Rebuilder followed by the Scalp and Fiber Restorer to normalize the pH
-Tea Rinsing with Horsetail, Hops, Rosemary and Sage tea under my deep conditioner.
-Deep conditioning with a combination of SSI Restore and Repair Hair Mask and SSI Curl Moist Conditioner
- Leave-in with Komaza Care Aloe My Hair Leave-in Conditioner
-Style will be bunning for the week.


----------



## sunflora (May 25, 2018)

I am going to revisit the inversion method again. I always forget to continue doing it. It's only 4 minutes of my life but sometimes I can't be bothered  But it's time for me to use up some of these oil mixes.


----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2018)

I'm going to do some treatments tonight. 
I will wash with Mane Choice type 4 shampoo. I will follow that with Aphoghee amino acid 2 step treatment. Then I will use the Kerastase mask. I can't wait to see if my hair is as soft as it was the first time I used it.


----------



## kupenda (May 25, 2018)

Today I tried Creme of Nature Argan Oil cowash. I only “lathered” once and let it sit per the instructions for a few minutes. My hair felt a little tangly and rough. Right now I’m deep conditioning with Kindred Butters Mocha Joe, possibly over night. Will see. Otherwise I’m chugging along. I fell off with my moisturizing because my hair felt dirty but I didn’t have the energy to wash it. Now that I’ve washed it I realize I was being dramatic. Ah well


----------



## faithVA (May 25, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to do some treatments tonight.
> I will wash with Mane Choice type 4 shampoo. I will follow that with Aphoghee amino acid 2 step treatment. Then I will use the Kerastase mask. I can't wait to see if my hair is as soft as it was the first time I used it.



I love how the Kerastase mask feels on my hair. It feels like a butter. I don't feel like washing it out so I will sleep with it in. I will work out in the morning and then rinse. I have  no idea how I'm going to wear my hair though


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 26, 2018)

Hey y’all! Just checking in. No updates. Been rocking w-n-g & high puffs. It’s super hot and I want to start back running. I haven’t been dedicated to running since I had my last baby 3 years ago. I guess I’ll be mainly rocking the puff this summer. Internal health is more important to me in this moment. I hope everyone is progressing well!


----------



## Miss617 (May 26, 2018)

Still here. I was super lazy for a while and didn't do anything with my hair until this week, just put it in a sock bun. 

Still bored with it though.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2018)

Miss617 said:


> Still here. I was super lazy for a while and didn't do anything with my hair until this week, just put it in a sock bun.
> 
> Still bored with it though.


Hmm maybe I should try a sock bun. Do you know of any good videos.


----------



## sunflora (May 26, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Hmm maybe I should try a sock bun. Do you know of any good videos.




I wear this style daily for work. This video is the closest demonstration to how I do it. Now that it's hot I do it after cowashing in the morning, but in the fall my hair is dry like hers, I just spray water and then add gel. I'd be careful with being rough around the edges tho. I use a soft BHB for my edges/crown and a hard BHB for the body of my hair.

If you don't have a donut, you can use a sock! When I first enlisted my hair was too short for a donut. They teach us how to cut the toes off of a dress sock and roll it up into a donut. As the years passed, I would add socks as the length of my hair increased for a bigger bun. Since I've cut my hair since then, I use a tiny mesh one that came in a set of three: 


HTH!


----------



## Miss617 (May 26, 2018)

^^ Yeah, I just used an old, clean knee high that I cut the toes off of. I had washed my hair a couple of days before and just detangled it before putting it up in the bun. I used another ponytail holder like she did and just wrapped and tucked the ends under.


----------



## sunflora (May 28, 2018)

My hair is making me hella self conscious. I don't feel pretty with my hair straight because it's so short, I don't feel pretty with the slick bun because it shows too much of my face/head. I hate weaves, though I have been wanting a straight bob type weave, it's just a no go in the summer. What to do, what to do.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I wear this style daily for work. This video is the closest demonstration to how I do it. Now that it's hot I do it after cowashing in the morning, but in the fall my hair is dry like hers, I just spray water and then add gel. I'd be careful with being rough around the edges tho. I use a soft BHB for my edges/crown and a hard BHB for the body of my hair.
> 
> If you don't have a donut, you can use a sock! When I first enlisted my hair was too short for a donut. They teach us how to cut the toes off of a dress sock and roll it up into a donut. As the years passed, I would add socks as the length of my hair increased for a bigger bun. Since I've cut my hair since then, I use a tiny mesh one that came in a set of three:
> 
> ...


Thank you. My hair may still be too short even for a small one. I will revisit this in the fall.


----------



## kupenda (May 28, 2018)

Quick length check today on dry hair has my longest layer at APL! However it’s only *just barely* there so it needs maybe another two months (or a really nice summer growth spurt, whenever summer actually gets here) and I should be able to claim it! I believe my hair grows in a V shape, so even when my longest layer is st my bra strap, there’s a good chance most of my hair will be far behind. Pics to come later this week hopefully


----------



## quirkydimples (May 29, 2018)

@Rocky91 Your last two “likes” have me looking at old posts and recognizing my patterns. Two years=time to cut. 

I’m staying strong this time. Faux locs are still in...for now.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 29, 2018)

I braided my hair 2 weeks ago for vacation. There’s a little growth already. I need to take them out, do a DC and probably rebraid until July.


----------



## BlessedXs2 (May 29, 2018)

Nothing much here. My hair is getting easier to manage as time goes by. I feel like I’ve gotten some growth but nothing major. Ssn are becoming less of a thing but I still get more than I’d like. Just snip as I see them and keep it pushing. Can’t wait to be able to bun again


----------



## Rocky91 (May 29, 2018)

quirkydimples said:


> @Rocky91 Your last two “likes” have me looking at old posts and recognizing my patterns. Two years=time to cut.
> 
> I’m staying strong this time. Faux locs are still in...for now.


 i have the same pattern. I am trying to immerse myself in reading old posts about hair to keep it on my head! 

i love faux locs!! how did you do yours? crochet method.


----------



## sunflora (Jun 2, 2018)

Got tired of my cold-air blow out already. My ends felt weird and it made me want scissors, so it was safer to just wet it again. I'm now in my signature struggle bun.

 (This is the good angle. Ya'll don't get the bad angle. No free blackmail material here )


----------



## growbaby (Jun 4, 2018)

still kicking. thinking about what summer protective style i want, it was 103 here yesterday so idk if its a good idea bc i may be living in the pool lol. wore a lot of half up half down styles this week


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 6, 2018)

I took my crochet braids out over the weekend. I now have 2 French braids that I'm going to wear for another week or so.

Since the weather is warming up and I have a long commute, I'm going to install a set of mini braids. I hope to have them in by next Friday.


----------



## Miss617 (Jun 6, 2018)

Wearing my hair in two afro puffs today. Was going to bun again but changed my mind. I need some new styles.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2018)

B_Phlyy said:


> I took my crochet braids out over the weekend. I now have 2 French braids that I'm going to wear for another week or so.
> 
> Since the weather is warming up and I have a long commute, I'm going to install a set of mini braids. I hope to have them in by next Friday.


I would love to see them when you finish. Are you adding hair or just your hair?


----------



## Miss617 (Jun 6, 2018)

I've gotten like four compliments on my puffs in the office today.


----------



## MzLady78 (Jun 6, 2018)

Miss617 said:


> ^^ Yeah, I just used an old, clean knee high that I cut the toes off of. I had washed my hair a couple of days before and just detangled it before putting it up in the bun. *I used another ponytail holder* like she did and just wrapped and tucked the ends under.



It was life changing when I finally started doing this as opposed to just trying to use bobby pins.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 6, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I would love to see them when you finish. Are you adding hair or just your hair?



It'll mostly be my hair but a few braids at the nape will have some added hair. It needs a little TLC to help retain length.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 6, 2018)

I’m just here to offer support


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 7, 2018)

I've been soooooo lazy and busy too. Haven't washed my hair in almost a month! I plan to carve out some time on Friday night to do it. My hair in the back is almost hitting my collarbone BUTTT......I'm planning to cut it JUST A LITTLE so I can have a cute shape as I grow my hair out. This time around I really want to enjoy my hair as it grows out so I'm in no hurry to get to APL. My plan is to make the top heavy/long and sides and back a little shorter. Kinda heart shape. I also want to color my hair I was thinking red with blonde highlights throughout but not sure yet. I made an appointment for the 23rd so I will take a pic then.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jun 7, 2018)

Rocky91 said:


> i have the same pattern. I am trying to immerse myself in reading old posts about hair to keep it on my head!
> 
> i love faux locs!! how did you do yours? crochet method.


I did the crochet method and managed to last two weeks...

I have bangs now.


----------



## LonDone (Jun 7, 2018)

growbaby said:


> still kicking. thinking about what summer protective style i want, it was 103 here yesterday so idk if its a good idea bc i may be living in the pool lol. wore a lot of half up half down styles this week



@growbaby - just popped in to say your outfit


----------



## sunflora (Jun 7, 2018)

My hair is becoming dry, dull and reddish again. This usually happens when I have some sort of build up. I used a plan ole V05 clarifying shampoo and it felt good at first, but a few days later my hair is dry as the sahara. I've also tried rhassoul clay and a moisture DC with heat, and none of those seemed to help. What is happening!?


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 7, 2018)

@growbaby you and your hair are gorgeous!! i love your styles.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 7, 2018)

i went back to a blunt SL last weekend and I love it. My ends feel amazing, detangling is a breeze, and my hair just looks nicer. i think i retain better with regular trims so i'm going to stop trying to avoid them.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jun 7, 2018)

sunflora said:


> My hair is becoming dry, dull and reddish again. This usually happens when I have some sort of build up. I used a plan ole V05 clarifying shampoo and it felt good at first, but a few days later my hair is dry as the sahara. I've also tried rhassoul clay and a moisture DC with heat, and none of those seemed to help. What is happening!?


I could use an answer to this, too. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 8, 2018)

sunflora said:


> My hair is becoming dry, dull and reddish again. This usually happens when I have some sort of build up. I used a plan ole V05 clarifying shampoo and it felt good at first, but a few days later my hair is dry as the sahara. I've also tried rhassoul clay and a moisture DC with heat, and none of those seemed to help. What is happening!?


A chelating shampoo like the Joico one comes to mind. Or a better clarifying one, like design essentials. 
And which moisture DC did you use? When I want super hydrated hair, my go-tos are shea moisture Manuka honey masque or silk elements moisturizing DC from Sally’s.
Oh and when my hair is acting a fool, to me that means it’s time for color and/or a clear rinse. I believe the rinse seals the cuticle. I’ve always felt the difference, but Youtuber Tierra J Beauty who is a cosmetologist confirmed my thinking in her videos. She does a rinse about every 3 months.


----------



## sunflora (Jun 10, 2018)

^ I ended up using the Malibu chelating treatment. It seemed to work well. My hair felt very different by the time I was done, but I won't know until it dries. I also tried a black tea rinse. I'll know after a few days if my hair is still feeling foolish.


----------



## sunflora (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm 50 days no heat today! I'll definitely make it to 60, which would be the longest I've EVER gone without pressing my hair as a natural (without being in braids or a weave). 

I do find myself touching my ends, paranoid that they're split. I chopped a ton in December thinking the same thing, only to find out as my hair grew, my ends still felt sticky. I think I'm simply dealing with the texture of my older hair, as my hair is thinner towards the ends and as such it becomes stickier once the strand lengths start to vary. At least I hope that's the case - I literally do nothing that could possibly harm my ends. Trying to just ignore them and not end up with another self-inflicted set back.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 16, 2018)

6 month length check which also happens to be my 2 year natural anniversary.

December 2017
View media item 129667

June 2018
View media item 129857
I think I’m still on track for APL by December.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 16, 2018)

faithVA said:


> What is your source for the statement "Splits really don't go that far"?



I’m sorry, I’m just now seeing this. I’m a licensed cosmetologist that used to exclusively cut and color hair. If her ends are put away, there’s no reason to trim. I have a feeling they’re confusing rough ends with split ends. But split ends that are not in the wind and being subject to heat and mechanical damage are not going to split that far. They’re just not.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> 6 month length check which also happens to be my 2 year natural anniversary.
> 
> December 2017
> View media item 129667
> ...


Its looking good.  It looks like you are on track to me.


----------



## kupenda (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi ladies! Quick check in. I’ve been wearing my hair in a slicked back faux marley hair bun for the last week or so. Still experimenting with ways to keep my hair moisturized under that gel. But outside of that, it’s nice to not have to worry about my hair. My Wack Patch is growing in nicely, it should be long enough to grab for crochet hair by December. The rest of my hair is either at APL or stretching past CBL right now.


----------



## sunflora (Jun 18, 2018)

Tried flat twists instead of dutch braids on blown out hair. I split the front and back to make it easier, but I think they turned out alright. I plan on making them into a braid out as I still had more frizz than I wanted. As a side note, this discovery of cold-air blow outs is going to be a game changer for the winter - I can keep my hair stretched without any heat at all! 

Also, my hair is super shiny and healthy looking after a cold air blowout. Or maybe it's just healthier in general.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Tried flat twists instead of dutch braids on blown out hair. I split the front and back to make it easier, but I think they turned out alright. I plan on making them into a braid out as I still had more frizz than I wanted. As a side note, this discovery of cold-air blow outs is going to be a game changer for the winter - I can keep my hair stretched without any heat at all!
> 
> Also, my hair is super shiny and healthy looking after a cold air blowout. Or maybe it's just healthier in general.


Nice glad it is working out so well for you.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2018)

After doing water rinses a few days this week I realize I am going to need to be APL stretched before I can bun my stretched hair. Right now I can only bun my hair when it is straightened. It doesn't quite make it when it is blow dried. And it isn't even a possibility when I stretch it no matter how I stretch it.

With that said, I think that won't happen until next year some time. I will just barely make APL with straight hair this year. I'm not sure how long my hair will have to be, to have APL with stretched hair. I think my shrinkage is about 50%.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jun 19, 2018)

I won't reach apl until 2020 or so. My hair just grows slowly and probably nothing will change that. Oh well


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> I won't reach apl until 2020 or so. My hair just grows slowly and probably nothing will change that. Oh well


I'm growing slowly over here as well. Just hang in there with us. I'm probably hosting this same thread for 2019. I was in the SL thread for 6 years.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jun 19, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I'm growing slowly over here as well. Just hang in there with us. I'm probably hosting this same thread for 2019. I was in the SL thread for 6 years.



But you're not now  We'll get there eventually sis


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 19, 2018)

My hair has been in mini braids since June 13 and I think I've washed them twice. I really needed them in because I was thisclose to putting a texturizer in instead. If I still feel the same when I take these down in 6 months, I probably will get one though. 

I still haven't figured out how to add pictures to threads though. When/if I do, I'll add them.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 20, 2018)

B_Phlyy said:


> My hair has been in mini braids since June 13 and I think I've washed them twice. I really needed them in because I was thisclose to putting a texturizer in instead. If I still feel the same when I take these down in 6 months, I probably will get one though.
> 
> I still haven't figured out how to add pictures to threads though. When/if I do, I'll add them.



Yay!

Texturizer? I didn't realize you were there. Why? (I think about relaxing all the time, I just don't want to do multiple textures and deal with less healthy hair).


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 20, 2018)

I took my vacation braids out yesterday and I did a hydration treatment. I also got my hair flat ironed. It looks really healthy and I got some growth. I may be about 2.5 inches from apl.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 20, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yay!
> 
> Texturizer? I didn't realize you were there. Why? (I think about relaxing all the time, I just don't want to do multiple textures and deal with less healthy hair).



Gurl listen, my natural hair is hard work. I love my hair, don't get me wrong, but it took me 15 hours over 5 days to get all the mini braids done. Granted, I was in the process of moving, but still, that's a whole lot of time I could have been doing something else.

Not to mention, this middle stage length is limiting. Especially with the amount of shrinkage I have. I can only get a bun or nice french/dutch braid when my hair is stretched. Banding doesn't give me a full stretch and using heat that often would surely take my hair out. And now that it's summer, I sweat so much for any stretching to last. I much preferred that low maintenance of a TWA but because of my alopecia, that's not an option either. I also don't want to depend on fake hair for styling.

My relaxed hair was actually not that hard for me to maintain, I just decided to add double process color and then it all fell out.  I know I don't want to go back to relaxing bone straight and since I do like my texture, I figured a texturizer would allow me to have the stretch I need for the styles I like. Also, I'd be keeping some of the volume and texture of my natural hair.

That's why I'm waiting 6 months to see how I feel.


----------



## LonDone (Jun 20, 2018)

@B_Phlyy 

Have you tried bunning with a banana clip (used horizontally)?  They do a great job of gathering and holding the hair, and you can even leave out the edges and keep those down with a stretchy headband/Alice band.

@YvetteWithJoy I too think about relaxing again... pros being perma-stretched hair and no frizz/puffy hair... cons what you said lol


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Jun 21, 2018)

So my birthday was the other day and I did my first wash and go I LOVED it! It was so BIG and fluffy!! I got so many compliments on it. I’ve only worn puffs since my big chop. I don’t plan on doing this again for a while but it was nice to have my big fro out for a day.


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Jun 21, 2018)

Here was day 2 I stretched it by banding it got really frizzy but it was wearable for my first try I was happy back to a puff today


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 21, 2018)

Can't wait until Saturday. Will be getting my hair colored still haven't decided what color yet. I'm tossing around 3 different looks. My hair has grown a lot but I plan to do a small cut (into a heart shape look) so it can grow out framing my face.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2018)

BlessedXs2 said:


> So my birthday was the other day and I did my first wash and go I LOVED it! It was so BIG and fluffy!! I got so many compliments on it. I’ve only worn puffs since my big chop. I don’t plan on doing this again for a while but it was nice to have my big fro out for a day.


Really cute. Happy belated birthday.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm really curious to see my progress but it is entirely too hot in SC to waste time with heat.

I think I'll take advantage of this summer heat anticipating good growth and save my comparison growth pics for once it cools down.

I'm thinking that 
1.  My hair definitely needs to be stretched weekly.  These puff all week are no longer working for me.  With each passing day, I feel my hair tangling more and more
2. I'm just too lazy to actually go through my head of hair with applying products and such.
3. I'm going to have to work on a summer regimen.  One thing I know is that watering my hair (like a plant) contributes to the health of my hair, but how to avoid the tangling if I do that every day/every other day is the problem

Working 9-5 doesn't help.  Plus I'm now committed to working out in the evenings three times a week.  And yes, I've been sweating like a pig


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 21, 2018)

LonDone said:


> @B_Phlyy
> 
> Have you tried bunning with a banana clip (used horizontally)?  They do a great job of gathering and holding the hair, and you can even leave out the edges and keep those down with a stretchy headband/Alice band.



I did a few times but the tangles were crazy. I think it had more to do with the length I was at at the time than the clip though. I still have it, just waiting for my hair to grow more.


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Jun 22, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Really cute. Happy belated birthday.


Thank you!!


----------



## sunflora (Jun 22, 2018)

I am CONSTANTLY getting ssks on the short baby hairs around my edges. These hairs are very fine and maybe only a couple of inches long, but almost all of them have a knot at the end. How on earth is this happening?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I am CONSTANTLY getting ssks on the short baby hairs around my edges. These hairs are very fine and maybe only a couple of inches long, but almost all of them have a knot at the end. How on earth is this happening?


Our edges are the driest parts of our hair. The dryness can cause knots. Even if you moisturize regularly you would need to moisturize and seal your edges more often.


----------



## MzLady78 (Jun 23, 2018)

My edges are tragic. They were already thin, but I think the wigs aren't helping. But they're hiding the tragic edges so it's a Catch-22.


----------



## sunflora (Jun 24, 2018)

There's no way I'll be APL by the end of the year. Maybe I'll be full CBL by December, if I'm lucky. Ah well, just gotta be patient.


----------



## sunflora (Jun 24, 2018)

Since I straightened I added a length check. I would have thought my hair had not grown at all had I not taken this picture, but I'm still not happy with it. I have some issues with my former fringe in the front, and my hemline looks weird but I'm not sure if its just how it sat after I pushed it back over my shoulders.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Since I straightened I added a length check. I would have thought my hair had not grown at all had I not taken this picture, but I'm still not happy with it. I have some issues with my former fringe in the front, and my hemline looks weird but I'm not sure if its just how it sat after I pushed it back over my shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 432169



Yeah, just stay the course. You are going to be close I think. You never know what may happen. You may get an unexpected growth spurt. Great progress so far.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2018)

I can't really see my growth but I can tell if I have some growth based on repeating flat twist styles. So just to get styling over with I did the part down the middle with 6 flat twist on both sides. I was able to pull the flat twist back and put them into 1 flat twist. I usually have to take the ones in the back and pull them more towards the front to twist them together. I will take what I can get for now.


----------



## sunflora (Jun 30, 2018)

I don't know what I did with that last blow out and press, but my ends are WRECKED. Saw much more hair in the tub after I clarified, more splits (I didn't have ANY before) and a metric ton of SSKs. I'm going to have to give myself an all-around trim, but I have never cut my hair while it isn't straight - I'll try to put it in twists and do it that way. Hopefully I don't screw that up too!

Lessons learned: I need to revisit the products I use to straighten my hair - the protein/keratin heavy products I previously loved are now drying to my hair, just as I discovered with coconut oil awhile ago. To play it safe, I'm not going to straighten again until December, and then I will have my ends trimmed professionally. Hopefully I don't end up back at NL.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 1, 2018)

I’m going to bow out. I cut the back of my hair again in a long tapered cut (when I got my color) and I’m really enjoying this style again. I really don’t have the desire to grow long again at this time. I’m just really enjoying my hair....doing different styles. My only growing plan right now is to continue growing the top part of my hair long and keep the sides and back semi-short (enough to do chunky twist on).


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 1, 2018)

And. Just.Like That... I'm no longer in this challenge.

Just on a whim did BIG CHOP #4 (I think).
The last time I big chopped was October 2014 right before my 30th Bday. 

Tried a product that contained aloe vera juice as the 2nd ingredient for the past 2 weeks, and after washing today, I had mattes and locs throughout my hair.
Set back- hello.

My hair grew to almost APL but today I decided its too hot and I was TIRED aka frustrated. 

Cheers to new beginnings. My hair is now 1.5 inches all around … 

Wishing you all an amazing rest of the year in this challenge!!!​


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 8, 2018)

No new updates right now.. Not sure if i'll make APL by December but I'm going to keep trying.. I'm about to put my hair in a bun tonight to get it off my shoulders... We shall see how much length I retain by the end of the year...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2018)

I was supposed to have done my treatments at the end of June. Somehow I got off track. Tonight I shampooed. I used the Aphogee Amino Treatment for 20 minutes. I use the Aphogee 2 step Keratin treatment after that. I sat under the dryer and let it dry. It was much better than the 1st time I tried it. It was so sticky and messy the first time I was afraid to try it. I tried whipping it but it just separated in minutes so not sure what I did wrong. 

I rinsed and used the 2nd step of the Aphogee Amino Treatment and left that in for 2 minutes. I now have on the Kerastase Moisturizing Mask. I'm not sure which one. I'm sitting under the dryer for 20 minutes. I thought about rinsing it out but I think I will just leave it in until tomorrow. Tomorrow I will shampoo this out and then color my hair.

I have an appointment on Friday to get crochet braids installed. I haven't had extensions put in my hair by a salon since I think 2009 or 2010. If this works out, I will get them installed regularly to give myself a break. I will keep you updated.


----------



## sunflora (Jul 15, 2018)

My edges are not doing well due to my compulsive brushing. Bunning being my only style is becoming a double-edged sword. But until I get more length, I can't do much else. I'll see how my twists go next month, as long as my stylist leaves my edges alone, I can make PSing work to my advantage.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2018)

A local stylist had a crochet braid sale so I ended up getting my 1st set of crochet braids on Friday. I haven't had extensions in my hair since 2013. Unfortunately because I made the appointment at the last minute I didn't have time to find the hair I wanted. I ended up with 14" inch box braids. Its way too much hair. Too hot and too heavy. I will pick up more hair this week for a shorter style and get my hair redone in 2 or 3 weeks. But I think I'm going to like having my hair tuck away.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 17, 2018)

Okay ladies I'm going back to square one, I don't don't know why but when I looked back at old photos albums of my hair it just clicked..  No more blow drying my hair with direct heat, now molding my hair down and using white strips and sit under hood dryer. Wash my hair once a week and bun my hair 80 percent of the time and moisturizing my ends..

APL I'm coming for you


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2018)

TLC1020 said:


> Okay ladies I'm going back to square one, I don't don't know why but when I looked back at old photos albums of my hair it just clicked..  No more blow drying my hair with direct heat, now molding my hair down and using white strips and sit under hood dryer. Wash my hair once a week and bun my hair 80 percent of the time and moisturizing my ends..
> 
> APL I'm coming for you


Let us know in September how that's working for you.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jul 19, 2018)

Just to check in. This is my go to style while it’s hot (through November in Houston). Re-wet & gel as needed. I use a headband that i cut instead of a ponytail holder. They always break or make my pony too tight. I always use bangs unless I’m going to the beach because I think I need hair around my face. 

I’m kinda sad to see so many bow out of the challenge. Seems like only a handful of us still holding on…


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jul 19, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I don't know what I did with that last blow out and press, but my ends are WRECKED. Saw much more hair in the tub after I clarified, more splits (I didn't have ANY before) and a metric ton of SSKs. I'm going to have to give myself an all-around trim, but I have never cut my hair while it isn't straight - I'll try to put it in twists and do it that way. Hopefully I don't screw that up too!
> 
> Lessons learned: I need to revisit the products I use to straighten my hair - the protein/keratin heavy products I previously loved are now drying to my hair, just as I discovered with coconut oil awhile ago. To play it safe, I'm not going to straighten again until December, and then I will have my ends trimmed professionally. Hopefully I don't end up back at NL.





TLC1020 said:


> Okay ladies I'm going back to square one, I don't don't know why but when I looked back at old photos albums of my hair it just clicked..  No more blow drying my hair with direct heat, now molding my hair down and using white strips and sit under hood dryer. Wash my hair once a week and bun my hair 80 percent of the time and moisturizing my ends..
> 
> APL I'm coming for you



@sunflora Have you ever tried this method, molding down and using the strips or rollersetting and drying under a dryer before straightening? It’s much less direct heat and it gives good results.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jul 19, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> View attachment 433175
> 
> Just to check in. This is my go to style while it’s hot (through November in Houston). Re-wet & gel as needed. I use a headband that i cut instead of a ponytail holder. They always break or make my pony too tight. I always use bangs unless I’m going to the beach because I think I need hair around my face.
> 
> I’m kinda sad to see so many bow out of the challenge. Seems like only a handful of us still holding on…



Love it... it’s so full! Is this a puff or a ponytail?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> View attachment 433175
> 
> Just to check in. This is my go to style while it’s hot (through November in Houston). Re-wet & gel as needed. I use a headband that i cut instead of a ponytail holder. They always break or make my pony too tight. I always use bangs unless I’m going to the beach because I think I need hair around my face.
> 
> I’m kinda sad to see so many bow out of the challenge. Seems like only a handful of us still holding on…


That is so cute. You have such good hang time.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jul 19, 2018)

I guess I should update.  My hair is not doing so well.  It’s much thinner than it was at the beginning of the year.  I’ve been cutting as well and now I’m closer to SL than APL.  I have some heat damage and as a result, my curls aren’t popping like they used to.

I’ve decided to revamp my regimen. I’m incorporating Ayurvedic and TGIN products for the next few months... and probably no heat styling for a while.  I feel like my hair needs to be straight in order for me to assess its health... but, there’s no point if it damages my hair.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jul 19, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> View attachment 433175
> 
> Just to check in. This is my go to style while it’s hot (through November in Houston). Re-wet & gel as needed. I use a headband that i cut instead of a ponytail holder. They always break or make my pony too tight. I always use bangs unless I’m going to the beach because I think I need hair around my face.
> 
> I’m kinda sad to see so many bow out of the challenge. Seems like only a handful of us still holding on…


Your hair is pretty!

I had a trim on July 7th, so my ends look good. I’m kinda getting antsy with my hair again. I think I want to install sister locs so I scheduled a consultation to see if I really want to do it. For the most part my hair feels good. 

This pic was taken last Saturday (July 14).


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 19, 2018)

Me and my mini braids are still around this challenge though I'm not sure I'll make APL by the end of December. It doesn't look like it now, but summer frizz and shrinkage could be tricking me. I may be able to get a better gauge in Sept/Oct when I start prepping for wig wear.

My regimen has been the same though. Co wash daily with a shampoo and DC at least once a week. I've been trying for 2x a week but my current schedule isn't permitting. I had planned to L-O-C but I ran out of oil and have been too lazy to get more. Surprisingly though, my hair is not any drier without it. 

I've been having fun trying various new curl enhancing products. Best thing though has been good ole fashioned Ampro gel. Which I ran out of this morning. I have some samples of some Redken products I want to keep trying before I decide to repurchase.


----------



## sunflora (Jul 19, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> @sunflora Have you ever tried this method, molding down and using the strips or rollersetting and drying under a dryer before straightening? It’s much less direct heat and it gives good results.



I'm sorry, but what is molding down and using strips? I haven't tried the rollersetting first, I usually use gel when I rollerset. That would be a good thing to try next time.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jul 20, 2018)

LovelyRo said:


> Love it... it’s so full! Is this a puff or a ponytail?



Thank you!! I’m sorry, I’m using the wrong lingo. It’s a puff. 



faithVA said:


> That is so cute. You have such good hang time.



Thank you ma’am!



FemmeCreole said:


> Your hair is pretty!
> 
> I had a trim on July 7th, so my ends look good. I’m kinda getting antsy with my hair again. I think I want to install sister locs so I scheduled a consultation to see if I really want to do it. For the most part my hair feels good.
> 
> This pic was taken last Saturday (July 14).



Thank you!! It’s looking good!! 



sunflora said:


> I'm sorry, but what is molding down and using strips? I haven't tried the rollersetting first, I usually use gel when I rollerset. That would be a good thing to try next time.



It’s when you shape your hair around your head. Remember those old wrap styles from the 90’s? That’s molding your hair down. 

My dd likes her hair straight and we use tension rollers for a rollerset then flat iron after drying under the Pibbs. She’s had no damage from doing so over the last year even though I strongly encourage her to wear her natural curls.


----------



## kupenda (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi ladies! Still here. My Wack Patch is still wiggity wack. And I’m still aiming for APL by the end of December. Sorry to see so many ladies have to back out :/


----------



## sunflora (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm still hanging in there as well. Haven't straightened in awhile so I have no idea where I'm at, an ignorance is bliss. I'm due for a trim either September or December. I've been keeping a pretty simple routine lately, sort of fell off of ayurvedic treatments and such but my hair doesn't require all that and I don't have the time. I am finally getting more comfortable with my hair texture, but length/shrinkage keep me self-conscious on wearing it out. 

I'm definitely staying in this challenge. I would love to prove to myself that I can beat my terminal length - I hope I can.


----------



## sunflora (Jul 20, 2018)

This is the longest/healthiest my natural hair ever grew (I think this was 2014 but I'm unsure). I still had a shorter area on the right side where I somehow keep cutting side bangs that then never ever grow back (!??!??!?!?!) but it was still very full, I simply pinned it up or wore a diff part. Most would say I had very nice hair, but I lurked on this forum and knew I did not. It started growing when I implemented protein, straightened only once a month, and did the occasional PS - box braids definitely were a game changer.

 

So what happened? I had a bad break up and got a pixie cut. Speaks for itself. Then I somehow forgot how to keep my hair on my head, got highlights, kept frying it etc.  I just want to get my hair to APL, which is only a couple inches past where it was here at CBL. I think I'd be super duper happy. Heck, I might even just stop my HHJ there and retain length.


----------



## sunflora (Jul 23, 2018)

Dying was a huge mistake. Broken hairs everywhere. I don't know whether to straighten and trim, or just baby it?


----------



## sissimpson (Jul 23, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Dying was a huge mistake. Broken hairs everywhere. I don't know whether to straighten and trim, or just baby it?


I would just try babying it for a couple of weeks, then decide. When you are feeling emotional about a setback, it's common to grab a pair of sheers and have at it. But cutting is permanent! And straightening is likely to cause more damage! Whatever you decide to do, take your time in making the decision!


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 23, 2018)

sunflora said:


> This is the longest/healthiest my natural hair ever grew (I think this was 2014 but I'm unsure). I still had a shorter area on the right side where I somehow keep cutting side bangs that then never ever grow back (!??!??!?!?!) but it was still very full, I simply pinned it up or wore a diff part. Most would say I had very nice hair, but I lurked on this forum and knew I did not. It started growing when I implemented protein, straightened only once a month, and did the occasional PS - box braids definitely were a game changer.
> 
> View attachment 433251
> 
> So what happened? I had a bad break up and got a pixie cut. Speaks for itself. Then I somehow forgot how to keep my hair on my head, got highlights, kept frying it etc.  I just want to get my hair to APL, which is only a couple inches past where it was here at CBL. I think I'd be super duper happy. Heck, I might even just stop my HHJ there and retain length.



You are so beautiful  I love your features!! You look so young, and have a nice body. If your hair was apl, you would be a head turner even more than you are now. Your hair is thick too.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 23, 2018)

Slowly but surely gaining on the goal. I will probably be full apl in 2019 since I get 4 inches a year, but still cheering for you ladies. I'll honestly feel like my hair is floor length when I get there, lol. Takes so long.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Dying was a huge mistake. Broken hairs everywhere. I don't know whether to straighten and trim, or just baby it?


Go to Sally's and get the apogee amino treatment and the keratin 2 step. Do the amino treatment, followed by the 2 step and then dc for a few hours. Color can damage the cuticle so you may need some repair.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 24, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Dying was a huge mistake. Broken hairs everywhere. I don't know whether to straighten and trim, or just baby it?



What kind of hair dye did you use? When did you dye? What did you do before? I think you should baby it, but we need to know what happened so we don't suggest something that could cause more issues.


----------



## sunflora (Jul 24, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> You are so beautiful  I love your features!! You look so young, and have a nice body. If your hair was apl, you would be a head turner even more than you are now. Your hair is thick too.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## sunflora (Jul 24, 2018)

B_Phlyy said:


> What kind of hair dye did you use? When did you dye? What did you do before? I think you should baby it, but we need to know what happened so we don't suggest something that could cause more issues.



I used Bigen in Oriental Black, I dyed Friday if I'm not mistaken. I did a sulfate shampoo first - probably my first mistake - and then applied the dye. Afterwards, I rinsed with a conditioner and DC'd. The instructions said to shampoo after, but I didn't shampoo until yesterday.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jul 24, 2018)

I’m so tired of my hair right now. I’ve been wearing it in a bun, but I think I’m about to have some braids installed. The only problem is I usually don’t keep them in long enough for it to be “worth it.”


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2018)

quirkydimples said:


> I’m so tired of my hair right now. I’ve been wearing it in a bun, but I think I’m about to have some braids installed. The only problem is I usually don’t keep them in long enough for it to be “worth it.”


I feel you. I had crochet braids put in and only lasted for 10 days.  I am going to try it again when the whether cools off. I will pick a different style and hopefully that will help.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2018)

How about a roll call. Put up a post if you are still in the challenge.

I'm sorry I haven't been keeping this thread very active. I have not been enjoying the forum as much as I used to so having a hard time sticking with it but I will be here until the end of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2018)

As I said in a previous post, I had crochet braids put in a little while ago. I only had the in for 10 days. I had box braids which were about BSL. That was way too much hair for me. So I cut them back to a little above APL. They were heavy and hot. And I realized that my hairline was so raggedy that I couldn't pull them back so I had to wear them down. They got in my way when I tried to eat. And trying to put them up at night was a pain. I also could barely get them under my cycling helmet. So I was pretty miserable for 10 days. I said I was going to keep them in for at least 2 weeks but last  night I couldn't take it any more 

I am going to try it again with a different style. The lady that does the install is close to me, has great appointment times and does fast work so I am motivated to try it again so I can put my hair away. I just need to find a style that works better for me. I think I want something short that is out of the way. 

I was so happy to get them out. I was able to get to my scalp. Since it was only 10 days my hair seemed to be OK but maybe a little on the dry side. I moisturized it and got rid of the shed hair. I had a ton of it. I put it in 4 flat twist and put on my bonnet. This morning I retwisted and did  my flat twist to the side. 

I can definitely tell my hair is growing a bit but can't tell by how much. When I do the pull test I am not any closer than I was in January. However, I can get my hair up into a position for a bun which is progress from April. I won't be ready for a bun until the end of the year though because I don't have enough hair to tuck under yet.

For the August length check I plan to just do a rollerset and blow dry the roots. I will save the flat iron for December's length check.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 25, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I used Bigen in Oriental Black, I dyed Friday if I'm not mistaken. I did a sulfate shampoo first - probably my first mistake - and then applied the dye. Afterwards, I rinsed with a conditioner and DC'd. The instructions said to shampoo after, but I didn't shampoo until yesterday.




I'm not personally familiar with Bigen but I've heard it is notorious for drying and breaking hair. Also, black dye seems to dry the hair out as well (I use a demi permanent black dye and have dryness issues). 

If possible, find a moisturizing shampoo without sulfates. It's been a while since I've used them, but the Shea Moisture ones were good. And deep condition with as much moisture as possible. I like the Ion conditioner mixed with a bit of honey. It may take a week or 2 for your hair to go back to 'normal' but this works for me when I color.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jul 25, 2018)

Rollcall checkin
These were taken 7/13/18. I don’t have the energy to straighten to check my length; but I think I’m on track or close to it for Dec 2018


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 25, 2018)

guyaneseyankee said:


> Rollcall checkin
> These were taken 7/13/18. I don’t have the energy to straighten to check my length; but I think I’m on track or close to it for Dec 2018



How did you add the pictures? I've been trying to do it for months with no luck.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jul 25, 2018)

B_Phlyy said:


> How did you add the pictures? I've been trying to do it for months with no luck.


From my iPhone I have to crop the pics ever so slightly then upload it


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 25, 2018)

guyaneseyankee said:


> From my iPhone I have to crop the pics ever so slightly then upload it



I don't have an iPhone.

I'mma get some pics in this thread though. Don't know when, but I'mma do it.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jul 25, 2018)

B_Phlyy said:


> I don't have an iPhone.
> 
> I'mma get some pics in this thread though. Don't know when, but I'mma do it.


You should still try it just in case.  I'm not sure if it's just for iPhones.  I just mentioned it in case so you knew exactly what I was talking about


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm still in the challenge and looking forward to seeing how much progress I make.. 



faithVA said:


> How about a roll call. Put up a post if you are still in the challenge.
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been keeping this thread very active. I have not been enjoying the forum as much as I used to so having a hard time sticking with it but I will be here until the end of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 26, 2018)

guyaneseyankee said:


> Rollcall checkin
> These were taken 7/13/18. I don’t have the energy to straighten to check my length; but I think I’m on track or close to it for Dec 2018



Thanks for checking in and still hanging in there with this challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 26, 2018)

TLC1020 said:


> I'm still in the challenge and looking forward to seeing how much progress I make..



Thanks for letting us know. Can't wait to see how much progress you have made as well.


----------



## sunflora (Jul 28, 2018)

I shampooed with Shea Moisture and did a super moisturizing DC yesterday. It seems to slowly be feeling a bit better. I did some research and two things I know I did wrong already were process the dye under a plastic cap, and dye on henna'd hair. I probably should not have shampoo'd first either. I think my hair will be alright, but I'm going to keep babying in it and not use any heat until maybe September. I might push until December though.

I've been on autopilot. I literally can only do one thing with my hair which is cowash and then stick in a bun, but I'm alright with that. There's no way I won't retain length as long as I slow down on all of the brushing (I'm getting better) and trim at decent intervals... oh yea and don't dye my hair again  I really don't want to trim in September because I don't want to straighten my hair that soon (I just reached the one month mark and want to make six this time!) so I'll have to try cutting in twists again. I don't think I do a good job when I do that but I'll watch some YouTube vids and see what happens.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 28, 2018)

Checking in.. 
I just shampooed my hair and now sitting under the hair dryer deep conditioning and hot oil treatment, haven't did this in a while. I'm going to start back doing a deep condition and hot oil treatment biweekly.. As I remember my hair loves moisture and not so much protein treatments..


----------



## kupenda (Jul 28, 2018)

Checking in. I’m APL for sure with the pull test but I won’t claim it until I’ve straightened. That will happen when the weather cools.


----------



## sunflora (Jul 29, 2018)

kupenda said:


> Checking in. I’m APL for sure with the pull test but I won’t claim it until I’ve straightened. That will happen when the weather cools.



Whoohoo!! Hoping for the best! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## kupenda (Jul 29, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Whoohoo!! Hoping for the best! Can't wait to see pics




Thank you! Same! I hope I don’t have to trim a lot. I’m planning to get a silk press either around Thanksgiving or before my trip to Vegas over the Christmas break. By then much more of my hair will be APL and my Wack Patch will have filled in a bit more too. As excited as I am for straight hair, I already can’t wait to put it in a ponytail and get it out mah gosh darn face. I need long hair or no hair. Hair in my face is a no go


----------



## sunflora (Jul 29, 2018)

Meh... I was diagnosed with anemia. Well, I've been anemic my entire life. I just blatantly refused to take iron supplements because they hurt my tummy so badly. Well, my new doctor shook her finger in my face and provided an alternative solution - iron infusions. It doesn't sound fun at all. I don't feel tired from being anemic, my body is used to it, I think. Plus I eat so healthy, I think I'm anemic from heavy periods - I'd rather get that sorted out, as I figure iron infusions will have to be a constant thing if my periods remain so heavy.

ANYWAY, this is all hair related because anemia can cause slow hair growth. I don't think my hair grows THAT slow. Ah well. It'll be interesting to note if I see a difference in my hair from the infusions. Or if it just all falls out because I'm accustomed to being a vampire. I'll check in when/if I go through with it.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 30, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Meh... I was diagnosed with anemia. Well, I've been anemic my entire life. I just blatantly refused to take iron supplements because they hurt my tummy so badly. Well, my new doctor shook her finger in my face and provided an alternative solution - iron infusions. It doesn't sound fun at all. I don't feel tired from being anemic, my body is used to it, I think. Plus I eat so healthy, I think I'm anemic from heavy periods - I'd rather get that sorted out, as I figure iron infusions will have to be a constant thing if my periods remain so heavy.
> 
> ANYWAY, this is all hair related because anemia can cause slow hair growth. I don't think my hair grows THAT slow. Ah well. It'll be interesting to note if I see a difference in my hair from the infusions. Or if it just all falls out because I'm accustomed to being a vampire. I'll check in when/if I go through with it.



Did your doctor due iron studies or just a CBC? The CBC only tells that you're anemic right now but the iron studies provide a possible why. Also, you say you eat healthy, but are you getting enough iron and vitamin C? How much calcium to do you take in? 

Iron infusions don't necessarily hurt but I'd much rather take the pills than do those.


----------



## LonDone (Jul 30, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I just blatantly refused to take iron supplements because they hurt my tummy so badly.



@sunflora - have you tried taking the tablets IMMEDIATELY after eating? Or better still, break one in half and have half immediately after breakfast and the other immediately after your evening meal? Sorry for your troubles, it sucks


----------



## AmethystLily (Jul 31, 2018)

What length are you now?
SL (collarbone length)

What's your regimen?
Shampoo/condition twice per week; deep condition once a week to once every two weeks
Go-to styles are buns and flat crown twists/braids

What do you need to do/change to reach APL?
Be more consistent with deep conditioning and moisturizing
Be more patient/gentle while detangling
Dust regularly (small trims a little more often works better for me than deep trims every few months)

Goal areas: Full APL everywhere; especially the crown which is very porous and prone to breakage

What month would you like to reach your goal? 
October at the earliest, December at the latest

Post your starting pic. 
I'll get back to you on that one (error message: problem uploading picture)


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi ladies
I just received a growth progress shirt yesterday and had my back stretched just to see
At what number would you consider APL?


----------



## AmethystLily (Jul 31, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Meh... I was diagnosed with anemia. Well, I've been anemic my entire life. I just blatantly refused to take iron supplements because they hurt my tummy so badly. Well, my new doctor shook her finger in my face and provided an alternative solution - iron infusions. It doesn't sound fun at all. I don't feel tired from being anemic, my body is used to it, I think. Plus I eat so healthy, I think I'm anemic from heavy periods - I'd rather get that sorted out, as I figure iron infusions will have to be a constant thing if my periods remain so heavy.
> 
> ANYWAY, this is all hair related because anemia can cause slow hair growth. I don't think my hair grows THAT slow. Ah well. It'll be interesting to note if I see a difference in my hair from the infusions. Or if it just all falls out because I'm accustomed to being a vampire. I'll check in when/if I go through with it.



Ask your doctor about the three classes of iron supplements. You may need to change to a brand in a different class (note: several brand names could be in the same class). 
Additionally, ask about liquid iron supplements. Many brands can be added to water or juice. They're also said to have greater and faster absorption.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2018)

AmethystLily said:


> What length are you now?
> SL (collarbone length)
> 
> What's your regimen?
> ...


Welcome to the challenge.

Crop your picture as small as you can eliminate as much of 5he unnecessary parts of the photo. The import from your phone is very size sensitive.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jul 31, 2018)

@guyaneseyankee It’s difficult to tell based on the pic.  Can you pull the underarm of the shirt so that is shows the imprint of your underarm?


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jul 31, 2018)

LovelyRo said:


> @guyaneseyankee It’s difficult to tell based on the pic.  Can you pull the underarm of the shirt so that is shoes the imprint of your underarm?


Ok  I'll redo it when I get home.  

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 31, 2018)

Whenever the APL 2019 thread goes up, let me know. I need a trim and my hair goes so slow so I know I won't make it this year.

I'm not leaving this thread though.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2018)

B_Phlyy said:


> Whenever the APL 2019 thread goes up, let me know. I need a trim and my hair goes so slow so I know I won't make it this year.
> 
> I'm not leaving this thread though.


Yay. Don't leave us. I don't see myself making it this year either. I've made some progress but it seems like a long way to APL. We still have over 4 months left though.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jul 31, 2018)

LovelyRo said:


> @guyaneseyankee It’s difficult to tell based on the pic.  Can you pull the underarm of the shirt so that is shows the imprint of your underarm?



I just tried on my shirt.

It looks like between four and five is APL.

Now I can’t post pics without getting an error message


----------



## sunflora (Jul 31, 2018)

LonDone said:


> @sunflora - have you tried taking the tablets IMMEDIATELY after eating? Or better still, break one in half and have half immediately after breakfast and the other immediately after your evening meal? Sorry for your troubles, it sucks



Yep, even if I get to the point of stomaching, I am no longer able to make a movement that doesn't need to be scheduled in a 2 hour block a week in advance (TMI, I know).


----------



## sunflora (Jul 31, 2018)

B_Phlyy said:


> Did your doctor due iron studies or just a CBC? The CBC only tells that you're anemic right now but the iron studies provide a possible why. Also, you say you eat healthy, but are you getting enough iron and vitamin C? How much calcium to do you take in?
> 
> Iron infusions don't necessarily hurt but I'd much rather take the pills than do those.



Unfortunately I have no idea. I eat a lot of tuna and leafy greens, lots of fruit. Not great on calcium since I am lactose intolerant.


----------



## sunflora (Jul 31, 2018)

guyaneseyankee said:


> Hi ladies
> I just received a growth progress shirt yesterday and had my back stretched just to see
> At what number would you consider APL?



I just gotta say I love seeing your hair pics, your curls have the most effortless definition and look so thick and healthy.


----------



## sunflora (Jul 31, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Yay. Don't leave us. I don't see myself making it this year either. I've made some progress but it seems like a long way to APL. We still have over 4 months left though.



Is it just me, or is this the hardest length? I look in the mirror and think, I'm not that far, but it also seems so long if that even makes sense? I imagine that my hair will be so much easier to manage once it hits APL - buns will be effortless, less flyaway hairs, etc. It's just somehow a difficult milestone. Maybe I'm just crazy, or maybe my linebacker shoulders make it seem longer


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2018)

guyaneseyankee said:


> Hi ladies
> I just received a growth progress shirt yesterday and had my back stretched just to see
> At what number would you consider APL?


Unfortunately your shirt is too big for an accurate reading using it. Also it helps to take a straight on picture versus taking a picture at an angle. I see in your last post you think it is between 4 and 5. I think it probably more between 3 and 4. Between 4 and 5 should put you closer to BSB. 

I hope you can work out the picture issues so we can see what you see.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 31, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Is it just me, or is this the hardest length? I look in the mirror and think, I'm not that far, but it also seems so long if that even makes sense? I imagine that my hair will be so much easier to manage once it hits APL - buns will be effortless, less flyaway hairs, etc. It's just somehow a difficult milestone. Maybe I'm just crazy, or maybe my linebacker shoulders make it seem longer



I know others have said it was their hardest milestone. However, I struggled so long to get to SL, I'm hoping that getting to APL won't take nearly as long.

I was thinking getting to APL would give me a lot more styling options, however, I think I'm going to have to be closer to BSB before things get easier. But getting to APL will be great in it's own right. All my twist look better even though I'm not near APL yet.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Aug 1, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I just gotta say I love seeing your hair pics, your curls have the most effortless definition and look so thick and healthy.


Thanks @sunflora


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Aug 1, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Is it just me, or is this the hardest length? I look in the mirror and think, I'm not that far, but it also seems so long if that even makes sense? I imagine that my hair will be so much easier to manage once it hits APL - buns will be effortless, less flyaway hairs, etc. It's just somehow a difficult milestone. Maybe I'm just crazy, or maybe my linebacker shoulders make it seem longer



I agree.  For some reason I feel like I still have a TWA cause of shrinkage and me pulling my hair back all the time in a puff.  
I remember being natural before and having longer twists.  I'm chasing that...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 1, 2018)

For me getting _past _APL has been the hardest part of my journey. I have been natural forever and my hair breaks continually once I get there.

I cant even lift my arm in the back and touch the *top* of my bra. I'm only 5'7 but it seems like I have a long torso. It seems like the bottom of my bra is also where my armpit is in the back.  


I'm slightly over it at this point, LOL.  I maintain my hair past SL. If it gets to BSL before I hit 50, it will be a miracle.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 1, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Unfortunately I have no idea. I eat a lot of tuna and leafy greens, lots of fruit. Not great on calcium since I am lactose intolerant.



This sounds like a good diet to help with anemia as it's high in iron. Make sure you have enough vitamin C as well as that helps your body absorb the iron better. And calcium can block iron absorption so you're good there too.

A few years ago when my iron was lower, my doctor recommended clam juice (because I told her I was never going to eat any liver) and that really worked for me. I think I found it near the canned tuna. It smells bad but if you mix it with sauces, you really can't smell or taste it. 



sunflora said:


> Is it just me, or is this the hardest length? I look in the mirror and think, I'm not that far, but it also seems so long if that even makes sense? *I imagine that my hair will be so much easier to manage once it hits APL - buns will be effortless, less flyaway hairs, etc.* It's just somehow a difficult milestone. Maybe I'm just crazy, or maybe my linebacker shoulders make it seem longer



This is also my current conundrum. My hair growth is fine, but my ends being only about an inch and a half over SL is wreaking havoc. I thought people were playing about your ends catching on everything at this length. And because I can't make the ends all go under to make a nice bun, my ends take on a lot and I can tell they are getting weathered. Part of me wants to get a phony pony but it is way too hot for that.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 1, 2018)

I’m still here  I haven’t been doing anything with my hair hardly, and it loves that.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 1, 2018)

Bought some weave on a whim. I’m beyond bored with my own hair


----------



## kupenda (Aug 4, 2018)

Sunday is wash day. So tonight I am going to thoroughly detangle my Wack Patch, massage that section with oil, and flat twist it to keep it stretched. That should help speed up the process on wash day.


----------



## sunflora (Aug 5, 2018)

Well, i screwed up and gave myself what could be a very bad setback. Long story short, trying to give myself box braids I boiled the ends on one side of my hair. I'm over it. Going to a professional to get it braided Tuesday, then probably sticking to braids/weaves from now on. If, on a whim, I decide to go back to natural hair, I'll come back here and check in, but I expect at least a 6 month binge.

I spend like 8 hours trying to braid half of my head lastnight... that was 8 hours I desperately needed to be studying. Braids are prob best for me when I need to get my CISSP and finish my degree, so I'll worry about my hair when I have more time to

Good luck everyone else! I'll prob be lurking in December for final length checks


----------



## kupenda (Aug 5, 2018)

Shampooed with Motions moisturizing shampoo. Deep conditioned with Kindred Butters Pepermint Mocha Joe, added a bit of honey and olive oil. I really want to blow dry but the way my laziness is set up *face palm*


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2018)

I took out my two strand twist last night. This morning I rinsed my hair and scalp just to give my scalp some relief. I didn't shampoo because I had to run out. So I coated each section with S-Curl and CD Honey Mimosa and wore a puff. My puff is getting a bit larger but the back is still way shorter than the front. It felt pretty soft though.

When I got home, I shampooed with Mane Choice Type 4 Shampoo and deep conditioned with the matching conditioner. For each section, I used the Jaded Tresses leave-in/butter and then gelled each section. I then put in 2 strand twist while I watched TV.

My two strand twists are still short but more wearable. I would like to wear them for 2 weeks but with my heavy workouts so far they only last for a week. I will try each week to get them to last a bit longer. For now I plan to stay in small 2 strand twists until the fall and wear the occassional flat twists style if I'm too busy to install twists. In the fall I may try crochet braids again or roller sets.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2018)

I was supposed to color my hair tonight. I just didn't feel like it. I will try to do it next weekend.


----------



## LovelyRo (Aug 5, 2018)

I’ve been so lazy with my hair in terms of styling.  I’m going into week 3 with my WNG ponytail.  If I have to be fancy, I do a phony pony with kinky curly weft hair.  

OTR2 is Friday and I’m wearing my kinky curly upart wig.

I have been keeping up with my weekly regimen though.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2018)

Finally cut off my demi permanent damaged hair:


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Finally cut off my demi permanent damaged hair:


Such cute coils


----------



## FadingDelilah (Aug 6, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Finally cut off my demi permanent damaged hair:



So all this time you had all of that thick, coily beautiful hair and I didn't know???  Your hair looks so good and you look so pretty with it!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> So all this time you had all of that thick, coily beautiful hair and I didn't know???  Your hair looks so good and you look so pretty with it!


Um! Sorwie


----------



## sunflora (Aug 6, 2018)

Just finished blowing out my hair in prep for going to the braider tomorrow. I used medium heat with the tension method, nothing but a couple of drops of the Innate Life rose elixir. I think it's the softest blow-out I've done yet! I was definitely tempted to flat-iron just to see how it would feel, but it would be a waste so I'll just take note of my technique for last time.

The side of my hair I was panicking about doesn't seem bad. It already was the rougher side that needed more of a trim than the left, but I couldn't notice any extreme damage - just a split here and there or an ssk here and there, and I did a quick s&d of those so that they wouldn't snap during braiding. It's still just a little beneath my collar bone, no notable gain of length there. I'll make sure my braider leaves my edges out - she's very gentle and I trust her - and then see how long I want to PS after all. Now, I get the feeling I'll actually miss my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2018)

Took my twist out Saturday. I did a simple water rinse and then conditioned with deva decadence.  I left it in and rinsed it out tonight.  

I've put off coloring my hair for weeks and finally made myself do it tonight. I shampooed with camille rose ginger rinse. I towel dried and applied surya brasil color and let it sit for 45 minutes. I rinsed and sprayed diluted deva decadence on each section and put in 6 flat twist. 

I will let it dry tonight and style in the morning.


----------



## sunflora (Aug 19, 2018)

Ok, I'm back from vacay. I'm gonna try to get my twists to last 2 more weeks so that I can get a month's worse, but it's definitely going to be a stretch with how much they've slipped already. I  had a room mate and she was wearing a quick weave. Somehow we got on the subject of hair, she mentioned hers and I asked to see pictures. Her hair was almost TBL!!!! I asked her how she maintained it, she said all she did was put it in two braids (like a crown) once a week after wash day. That was it. She straightened maybe once or twice a year. She also mentioned wigs and phony ponies on occasion. It definitely inspired me to stick with it.


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 20, 2018)

Just relaxed my hair at 13 weeks and I'm no close to APL then I was previously, so I didn't retain much.. I thought about cutting my hair to neck length but I didn't. Bummed


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 20, 2018)

I haven’t got a haircut since December 1, 2017
   

This is the haircut from August 2017
 

What length are you now?
Just a baby Afro around the sides, growing out a taper cut.

What's your regimen?
Currently doing the LOC method.

What do you need to do/change to reach APL?
Moisturizer my hair

Goal areas: back, front, sides, crowns if already APL in a section/sections
Need to take better can of my edges also

What month would you like to reach your goal?
December 2018


----------



## sunflora (Aug 25, 2018)

Well, I passed my CISSP today, so that's a lot of stress off my shoulders. I'm taking my braids out now. They've slipped so much, they are twisting and will definitely cause a set back. It sucks that I wasted money, but I know now that I don't like these type of hair styles anymore. 

Now I can get back to exercise, healthy eating, and just not being (so) stressed! I can even have a life if I _really_ want to   (outside of finishing up my B.S. now  )


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Well, I passed my CISSP today, so that's a lot of stress off my shoulders. I'm taking my braids out now. They've slipped so much, they are twisting and will definitely cause a set back. It sucks that I wasted money, but I know now that I don't like these type of hair styles anymore.
> 
> Now I can get back to exercise, healthy eating, and just not being (so) stressed! I can even have a life if I _really_ want to   (outside of finishing up my B.S. now  )


Congratulations


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2018)

ms.tatiana said:


> I haven’t got a haircut since December 1, 2017
> View attachment 434255 View attachment 434257 View attachment 434259 View attachment 434261
> 
> This is the haircut from August 2017
> ...


Welcome to the challenge.  Glad to have you.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2018)

I am prepping my hair for my length check now. Yesterday I shampooed with Camille Rose Ginger rinse and used the Kerastase moisture mask. I left that in overnight because I had a bike ride this morning. This afternoon I shampooed and conditioned with the Kerastase resistance line. After rinsing I spritzed my hair with diluted leave in. Not sure if it is TGIN or the Mane Choice leave in in my spray bottle. 

I rollerset and let it air dry a bit. I'm under the dryer now for a bit. It probably won't be dry. I will let it air dry some more. Before bed I will put in some large flexi  rods and let it dry overnight.

In the morning I will use heat protectant and blow dry it enough to stretch. And some point I will dust my ends. Hope to be back with pictures tomorrow night.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 26, 2018)

Today I detangled and prepooed with some CFCG Hair and Scalp Spray with my diy Shea Butter blend, left on for about half an hour. I detoxed my scalp and hair with Nairobi Detoxing shampoo, followed by Keracare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo and my last poo was with Follicle Care Phytofollic Moisture shampoo.

Currently sitting with a mixture of Dominican Magic Nourishing Deep Conditioner, APB UCS, Follicle Care Cayena Wood Strengthening Conditioner and a TBS of diy Shea Butter blend. I will keep this on for about 45 minutes then wash it out.

I will be using SheScentIt Papaya Daily Moisture Leave-in Conditioner combined with and QB OHHB. Before Bed I will use some CFCG Curl Activator sealed with the original Blue Magic Grease. My hair is going to be lit with moisture after this treatment.

My hair is fast approaching collar bone length already. Thank God!


----------



## sunflora (Aug 26, 2018)

My hair is rather dry after taking the braids out. I clarified and DC'd, but that wasn't quite enough. I still don't feel comfortable trying any other PS, anytime I put a holding product on my hair it just goes nuts. I'll just do my daily cowash and bun this week and see if it starts to turn back to normal. I've experienced this after braids before, so it's nothing unusual.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2018)

I didn't blow dry my hair straight enough to get it to lay flat and take pictures. They wouldn't have meant much anyway. At this point I can really only see length when I straightent. So I just took a picture of my bun so far. And it has made progress so I am happy with that.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 26, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I didn't blow dry my hair straight enough to get it to lay flat and take pictures. They wouldn't have meant much anyway. At this point I can really only see length when I straightent. So I just took a picture of my bun so far. And it has made progress so I am happy with that.
> 
> View attachment 434443 View attachment 434445


Heyyyy @faithVA! I see you rockin' that nice bun. Lookin' good girlie.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Heyyyy @faithVA! I see you rockin' that nice bun. Lookin' good girlie.


Thank you. I just do it for the pics. It's back up in flat twist.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 28, 2018)

Doing my check in for August. 

I'm not doing a length check this month. These braids have to last until the end of September because my life will just be too busy to deal with the take down and pampering.

Still prepping for the end of the year though. I recently bought a new blow dryer and getting supplies for wig wearing. I kind of want to change some of my heat styling products so I'm going to try to get some samples first.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 28, 2018)

Hair in four sections. Planning to:
-moisturize with bekura honey latte
-finger detangle with kindred butters henna oil
-scalp massage with henna oil
-cry because I’ve forgotten how to style my hair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 29, 2018)

I’m late but here’s my starting point for the end of the year.  When the new thread is up please tag me.  I’m trying to get all my layers to one length.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I’m late but here’s my starting point for the end of the year.  When the new thread is up please tag me.  I’m trying to get all my layers to one length.


You look like you will be there fully by the end of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2018)

I bought the surya brasil shampoo and conditioner. They seemed to work fine. I will try them again after I redo my color. I layered in the jaded tresses butter and gel. I think these will be staples and I will repurchase after I use up some things.

I put in 2 strand twists. The whole process took me under 3 hours which is good for me. 

I'm almost out of the jaded tresses butter. I need to figure out a substitute until I use up the rest of my gels.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 29, 2018)

faithVA said:


> You look like you will be there fully by the end of the year.


My sides aren’t close yet.  I have a few spots I’m working on to even out.  2019 should be my year!


----------



## kupenda (Aug 30, 2018)

I really don’t want to style my hair for the rest of the year. My goal is to go to a salon with a stylist that is willing to work with me on growing out any damage and protecting the healthy hair as I go. I’m fine with twice monthly blow drys, or one blow dry and one flat iron. I like some texture to my hair.

I’m afraid that the stylist is gonna want to cut off six inches off the break. I just can not do it. Nope. Because once my hair is back in it natural state, I’ll have even more limited styling options. I don’t want that stress. I’d rather do a little at a time


----------



## sunflora (Aug 30, 2018)

My hair is feeling better. I need to just remember that my hair likes daily cowashes and plenty of moisture. That's pretty much all. It rarely wants protein, which is odd, but I think that's because of the henna. I'm trying to scale down on it to keep my hair black so I'll probably get some mega-tek for emergencies. 

I also managed to get my hair into two twists around my head! The left side was immaculate but the right looked like poop. That's alright, as wash day is coming up so I don't plan on wearing it to work. It was good practice though. I'll twist it up again over the weekend and see how many days I can get out of that style - and post pics of course.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2018)

I put in 2 strand twist last night and my hair was feeling good. I went bike riding this evening and got caught in a down pour. So will see how my hair feels tomorrow.


----------



## Evallusion (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi all. I'm not sure of when I posted last but I've been wearing cornrows under a wig. I took my hair out last week and was super shocked that it actually had a little bit of growth. Ive been getting tons of compliments which mwke me feel awsome because I never wear my hair out.

It's still loose and im finally learning how to deal with my REAL hair.  For starters it's a no no to let it get completely shrunken. I have to retwist every night.  But the good thing is that now that my hair is longer i can make big twists and it only take 10/15 minutes.  Im going to shampoo and get some box braids this weekend.

I've switched back to Qhemet products. Nothing moistuzes my hair like her products. Hate that price tag but everything else has been inferior.

I'm going to be in this challenge again next year.

APL is at the 6 on my shirt.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2018)

Evallusion said:


> Hi all. I'm not sure of when I posted last but I've been wearing cornrows under a wig. I took my hair out last week and was super shocked that it actually had a little bit of growth. Ive been getting tons of compliments which mwke me feel awsome because I never wear my hair out.
> 
> It's still loose and im finally learning how to deal with my REAL hair.  For starters it's a no no to let it get completely shrunken. I have to retwist every night.  But the good thing is that now that my hair is longer i can make big twists and it only take 10/15 minutes.  Im going to shampoo and get some box braids this weekend.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing pics :woohoo:

Is your hair stretched, blow dried or flat ironed here? Just thinking if it is just stretched you are probably already at a 5.

Regardless of that, you have made great progress and with 4 more months to go, that bottom section will be at APL 

That is also a nice shirt. The lines are clear and I can see your progress.

I will be right here with you next year but we will be further than when we started.


----------



## growbaby (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm still in it! haven't cut/trimmed since my big chop (after 1 year transition) in may 2017. but i see no need to trim, i don't straighten and haven't since 2015, and my hair feels fine. my best friend asked me the other day when I'm going to straighten my hair, i told i wasn't planning on it


----------



## sunflora (Sep 2, 2018)

I've been lazy so no hair styling, just two pigtails and a baseball cap for when I go outside  Hey, it's a holiday weekend.

One thing that frustrates me about doing no heat is that I have no idea how long my hair is. I don't take my 'pull test' seriously, because if I do it on wet hair, my hair can seem up to an inch longer than it actually is due to elasticity. And on dry hair that isn't straightened, simply pulling it would not release any coils or dents. So instead I'm in limbo. I guess that's ok, it makes it almost a fun game to wait and see. 

As a note, I'm 2 months and 1 week without straightening, so I beat my last record. Lately I don't even feel the need to wear my hair straight, and definitely am not tempted for the hassle. I think I'm becoming more secure with my appearance without straight hair - formerly, one of my largest insecurities - and understanding my curly hair, which is a win from my earlier outlined goals. Still have 3 more months but I'm happy for the 2018 stretch


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I've been lazy so no hair styling, just two pigtails and a baseball cap for when I go outside  Hey, it's a holiday weekend.
> 
> One thing that frustrates me about doing no heat is that I have no idea how long my hair is. I don't take my 'pull test' seriously, because if I do it on wet hair, my hair can seem up to an inch longer than it actually is due to elasticity. And on dry hair that isn't straightened, simply pulling it would not release any coils or dents. So instead I'm in limbo. I guess that's ok, it makes it almost a fun game to wait and see.
> 
> As a note, I'm 2 months and 1 week without straightening, so I beat my last record. Lately I don't even feel the need to wear my hair straight, and definitely am not tempted for the hassle. I think I'm becoming more secure with my appearance without straight hair - formerly, one of my largest insecurities - and understanding my curly hair, which is a win from my earlier outlined goals. Still have 3 more months but I'm happy for the 2018 stretch


Sounds like your on a good path. I think straightening two to three times a year is enough to keep up with your true length. Jmo


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2018)

I took out my twist, moisturized my hair with TGIN leave in and sealed with CD Honey Mimosa. I just parted by hand and out in some flat twist. They should hold me until my weekend wash.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Sep 6, 2018)

-washed
-conditioned
-braided the back 
-applied my clips with eco styler & cantu curl activator


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 6, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Thank you for sharing pics :woohoo:
> 
> Is your hair stretched, blow dried or flat ironed here? Just thinking if it is just stretched you are probably already at a 5.
> 
> ...



My hair was stretched in that pic from a 4 day old twistout.  And thanks,  I made that shirt with a ruler and a sharpie!  I'm in box braids now and will probably get another set when I take these down.  So my hair will be loose in time for the final length check in December.


----------



## sunflora (Sep 6, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Sounds like your on a good path. I think straightening two to three times a year is enough to keep up with your true length. Jmo



That might be a new goal for me. I'm praying the weather cools down at some point so I can start wigging. That'd definitely help me hold out until December because ssks are really starting to plague me now. I did a light dusting in twists a couple of days ago to get my ends in good condition so I wouldn't be so anxious to get it pressed for a trim.


----------



## sunflora (Sep 6, 2018)

I've also noticed I've got breakage and mid-shaft splits towards the roots of my hair in the front - obvious culprit is the BHB. I tossed out my nylon one, but I'm also looking suspiciously at my soft actual BHB as well. That's a type of set back that'll take years to overcome, obviously I can't cut my roots. I am now definitely re-evaluating my styling techniques. I've just been way too rough with the bunning.

ETA: Another culprit could be the braids, because the sporadic short hairs go all the way to the back of my head. I really don't know, but I only noticed this perhaps a week ago. :\


----------



## kupenda (Sep 6, 2018)

Lazy lazy. Probably gonna be really upset when I finally get my hair done professionally *sigh*

Anywho. Currently deep conditioning with a mix of honey, olive oil, and Kindred Butters Avocado Moss and Peppermint Mocha Joe conditioners under a cap after washing out the horrible Creme of Nature Snot. I threw the whole tube away. I’ve tried to make it work but it’s just not gonna happen


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I've also noticed I've got breakage and mid-shaft splits towards the roots of my hair in the front - obvious culprit is the BHB. I tossed out my nylon one, but I'm also looking suspiciously at my soft actual BHB as well. That's a type of set back that'll take years to overcome, obviously I can't cut my roots. I am now definitely re-evaluating my styling techniques. I've just been way too rough with the bunning.
> 
> ETA: Another culprit could be the braids, because the sporadic short hairs go all the way to the back of my head. I really don't know, but I only noticed this perhaps a week ago. :\


I hope you figure it out. Let us know when you do.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 7, 2018)

As much as I don't want to, I think I am going to have to redo some of my mini braids. I might start combining some to make them a little bigger. I'm pretty sure I'm taking them out completely the last few days of the month. Not sure what I'm going to do when it is all loose though.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Sep 8, 2018)

9/8/18 I’m almost there
It’s not even bone straight. I’m using the Ion steam pro, just to braid it. I figured I’d use this as an opportunity for progress pic


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2018)

guyaneseyankee said:


> 9/8/18 I’m almost there
> It’s not even bone straight. I’m using the Ion steamer just to braid it. I figured I’d use this as an opportunity for progress pic


Based in the picture You are there and not almost there. Congratulations.  Your hair looks great.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Sep 8, 2018)

My sides aren’t apl (idk). My ends aren’t rough but I definitely have jaggedy ends. I’m gonna focus on keeping my ends moisturized until December’s trim


----------



## sunflora (Sep 8, 2018)

guyaneseyankee said:


> My sides aren’t apl (idk). My ends aren’t rough but I definitely have jaggedy ends. I’m gonna focus on keeping my ends moisturized until December’s trim



I love this braided hairstyle. Is your hair blown out or straightened here?


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Sep 8, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I love this braided hairstyle. Is your hair blown out or straightened here?


I just straightened a twist out I wore this last week using the Ion Steampro. No flatiron


----------



## sunflora (Sep 10, 2018)

The more my hair grows, the more it seems to shrink.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Sep 10, 2018)

sunflora said:


> The more my hair grows, the more it seems to shrink.
> 
> View attachment 435209


Pretty hair.
I feel the same way


----------



## sunflora (Sep 10, 2018)

guyaneseyankee said:


> Pretty hair.
> I feel the same way



Thank you! I can literally just scrunch my hair up to my head and look like I just did a fresh BC.  If I ever make WL I'll still have a TWA. Kinky/curly hair is so odd but still very amusing!


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Sep 11, 2018)

@sunflora   LOL. Me too


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2018)

guyaneseyankee said:


> @sunflora   LOL. Me too


You hair will hang over time. You have a lot of shrinkage but as your hair gets longer it should start to drop to your shoulders. Some hair doesn't hang at all. You have at least a little bit of hang time.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 14, 2018)

I can tell I’ve lost quite a bit of hair. I imagine due to breakage. My hair feels shorter. I’ve booked an appt for a blow dry and trim at the end of the month. I’ll see if the stylist will take a photo before my trim so I can at least see how bad it is and upload before/after you ladies


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2018)

kupenda said:


> I can tell I’ve lost quite a bit of hair. I imagine due to breakage. My hair feels shorter. I’ve booked an appt for a blow dry and trim at the end of the month. I’ll see if the stylist will take a photo before my trim so I can at least see how bad it is and upload before/after you ladies


 Hopefully it isn't as bad as you think it is. Hopefully you will feel better after the trim.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 14, 2018)

I didn’t want to join this challenge because I felt really discouraged that I would reach my goal feels like I’ve been stuck at shoulder length FOREVER. Literally same length as last year but I had To trim and grow out some major breakage I had at the crown. Now I’m focusing on increase growth and health overall.

I’m more serious about my hair care now and the main thing is to be consistent. I think adding Shea butter, deep conditioning with heat and oil massages will make a huge difference. I’m going to put it out in the universe and claim I’m going to have exponential growth and reach APL by the end of the year!  Although I’m tallish so I know it’s gon take a minute but idc ultimate goal is waist length / APL curly - I believe!

My last fresh press and trim (salon) was in July for my birthday - she added some flips and I was really feeling myself  click the link to see this hair in action


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> I didn’t want to join this challenge because I felt really discouraged that I would reach my goal feels like I’ve been stuck at shoulder length FOREVER. Literally same length as last year but I had To trim and grow out some major breakage I had at the crown. Now I’m focusing on increase growth and health overall.
> 
> I’m more serious about my hair care now and the main thing is to be consistent. I think adding Shea butter, deep conditioning with heat and oil massages will make a huge difference. I’m going to put it out in the universe and claim I’m going to have exponential growth and reach APL by the end of the year!  Although I’m tallish so I know it’s gon take a minute but idc ultimate goal is waist length / APL curly - I believe!
> 
> My last fresh press and trim (salon) was in July for my birthday - she added some flips and I was really feeling myself  click the link to see this hair in action


Beautiful hair. Go ahead and make it happen so we can see that beautiful head of hair at APL.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 15, 2018)

Ok I’m at the salon. Got a repairing treatment (Redken something or other) and discussed my hair with the stylist. She’s sweet and I love her to pieces...so far. Next up is blow drying and a trim/cut. I’m scared but excited too. I hope I don’t have to lose too much. I plan to wear my hair straightish for two weeks, only moisturizing and oiling it in between. Otherwise I plan to let her handle it at least until the end of the year


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 15, 2018)

@faithVA I realllllly hope so. My growth has been stalled for so long and now I’m finally seeing an improvement in the health I’m hoping that will start to translate to length as well. 

Let’s break all the stereotypes!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2018)

kupenda said:


> Ok I’m at the salon. Got a repairing treatment (Redken something or other) and discussed my hair with the stylist. She’s sweet and I love her to pieces...so far. Next up is blow drying and a trim/cut. I’m scared but excited too. I hope I don’t have to lose too much. I plan to wear my hair straightish for two weeks, only moisturizing and oiling it in between. Otherwise I plan to let her handle it at least until the end of the year


Cool. I like play by play threads.  By now you are done. I hope you are happy with the results.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 15, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Cool. I like play by play threads.  By now you are done. I hope you are happy with the results.



Ok soooooo...lol. I’m happy with the treatments. I’m even happy with the trim. I won’t be making APL this year but that’s ok because my ends feel great. I’m not happy with the style. My twistout was still wet when I left so I had to style again when I got home. It’s ok though. I would go back but not for a natural style


----------



## janaq2003 (Sep 15, 2018)

guyaneseyankee said:


> I just straightened a twist out I wore this last week using *the Ion Steampro*. No flatiron


How does this work?


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Sep 15, 2018)

janaq2003 said:


> How does this work?


Hi!!

Just like a flatiron but instead it uses steam to straighten 
The plates aren’t as close as a typical flatiron and there’s bristles that go through the hair


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2018)

kupenda said:


> Ok soooooo...lol. I’m happy with the treatments. I’m even happy with the trim. I won’t be making APL this year but that’s ok because my ends feel great. I’m not happy with the style. My twistout was still wet when I left so I had to style again when I got home. It’s ok though. I would go back but not for a natural style


Good. I am glad you are happy overall. Do you have any pics after you restyled?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 16, 2018)

*Tonight I:*

-Massaged my scalp with Bambu Invigorating Scalp drops - I have been using this for almost a month now and will be moving on to my Baba de Caracol Scalp drops as soon as this one in done. They all stimulate hair growth. They leave my scalp feeling quite invigorated.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2018)

As I twisted my hair tonight, I noticed that the hair at my grown is growing nicely. However the hair in the nape area and above is really not growing very well. The hair at the crown is going to out pace it. This lack of growth will keep me from wearing a high bun because the hair at the nape won't reach even after several years. But with the front and crown growing I will probably be able to wear a bun in the back. 

I'm not sure what to do with the hair in the back. I'm not sure why it isn't growing. It's not just a matter of retention, I really think it is growing at a extremely slow rate.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm going to capture this weekends regimen here for future reference so hopefully I can repeat it.

To be consistent I have decided to use the Mane Choice Type 4 shampoo and deep conditioner until they are gone. I put the deep conditioner in Saturday at 11 am and rinsed it out Sunday at 12 pm. I then used a Kerastase Moisture Mask and left that in until this evening at 8 pm. I bought this Hair Magic spray. I don't remember the name of it. I towel dried my hair and applied it to each section. I had my hair in 7 sections.I coated my ends with Carol's Daughter Honey Mimosa Pomade. I then coated my hair with the Mane Choice Twist Gel. I put my hair in 2 strand twists.

I do have splits and  knots on my ends but they aren't too bad. I clipped out a few while detangling earlier. I think I can do a search and destroy once a month and be OK. This is a huge improvement. I used to need to do a search and destroy every time I did my hair.

My twist are looking better. I need to stick to doing my twist weekly and just ride out the year.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

My gf installed my crochet braids for me last night. I'll have these in 6 weeks ( oct 28) . After that I'll take a 2 week break ( 2 henna treatments, 2 deep conditioner treatments, trim) and back at it.  Next protective style I think will be kinky twists. It will be easier to access my scalp.

 I'll be maintaining my scalp with Taura Amore Oil,  My coffee/Ayurvedic oil blend, and Xcel Revitalizer.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 17, 2018)

Even though I said I would wait it out, I ended up taking out my mini braids this weekend. Took longer than I expected because I had some braids that were starting to mat at the root. Since my hair was mostly clean, I did take the flat iron through it to make it lay a bit flatter so I could do a mini bun. So far so good.

I think I'm going to dye it this coming weekend. The grey hair in the front seems to have multiplied 10x over the summer.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 17, 2018)

Took my tea spritz && Shea buttered braids out today for work. BUT instead of wearing out and down in a braid out, I pulled my hair into a loose bun at the back (I did have to Bobby pin the shorter front pieces) with a satin scrunchie. Going to be rocking the bun life for the rest of the week unless I do something fun. I am determined to retain length! *determined face*

[SN: while I do like the extra stretch braids give I definitely think it was frizzier and had a lot less movement than my twists/twistout. But hoping rotating between braiding and twisting will help prevent breakage]

Also. Pulling my hair straight here for length check. I feel like I can claim full collar bone with the back reaching for APL - think I need a solid 2 inches of growth to reach full APL
ETA: pics


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> Took my tea spritz && Shea buttered braids out today for work. BUT instead of wearing out and down in a braid out, I pulled my hair into a loose bun at the back (I did have to Bobby pin the shorter front pieces) with a satin scrunchie.
> 
> Also. Pulling my hair straight here for length check. I feel like I can claim full collar bone with the back reaching for APL - think I need a solid 2 inches of growth to reach full APL



@SunkissedLife, Do you have a picture?


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 17, 2018)

faithVA said:


> @SunkissedLife, Do you have a picture?



Attached a couple quick bathroom selfies to previous post - don’t judge lol


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> Attached a couple quick bathroom selfies to previous post - don’t judge lol


Judge? Who am I to judge. 

Your hair looks good. You are right, you are very close.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 17, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Judge? Who am I to judge.
> 
> Your hair looks good. You are right, you are very close.



Thank you! Na I just be extra if it’s not the perfect photo lol I really think Shea Butter has helped improve the quality of my hair a lot. I can definitely tell my hair like my roots have thickened so I’m retaining and I think all breakage has stopped. I think adding in tea spritz and oil massages will help take my hair to the next level. And of course being consistent about my wash and moisture/seal routine


----------



## LonDone (Sep 18, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> Took my tea spritz && Shea buttered braids out today for work...
> 
> [SN: while I do like the extra stretch braids give I definitely think it was frizzier and had a lot less movement than my twists/twistout. But hoping rotating between braiding and twisting will help prevent breakage]



You have one of the nicest heads of hair on this board!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 18, 2018)

LonDone said:


> You have one of the nicest heads of hair on this board!




W O W. You have no idea how wonderful and sweet this. Thank you beautiful. I wish you could see the smile you put on my face. It looks something like


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2018)

Had some extra time today so decided to do a henna/indigo. Finally rinsed the indigo out at midnight. I spritzed in my leave-in and put my hair in 9 twists. I will need to figure out how to style it when I get up tomorrow. Maybe I will play around with it to see if I have any new styling options.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Sep 23, 2018)

I’m getting bored with my hair. I wanna bleach it.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 23, 2018)

My suspicions were right. My hair is growing in coarser and tighter than its ever been. The texture difference on my head is ridiculous. I’m going back to relaxers much earlier than I planned


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2018)

My hair was 80% dry in the morning. I took out each section added TGIN moisturizer, followed by Mane Magic spray and coated my ends in CD Honey Mimosa pomade. I tried to out it up in a bun but it's too much 9f a stretch with my current length.

I took the front and did a flat twist and used a banana clip to bun the back. I made two twist in the bun and pinned them under giving me a decent mini bun.

I not sure I will ever wear a bun for more than a day. I hate the way my nap feels exposed and frizzes which just makes me feel like its breaking off or splitting.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 27, 2018)

Wore my hair slicked in a bun all week - proud of my self! But of course the weekend is here so I gotta get cute lol

Also spritz with aloe vera juice and oiled my scalp with an Ayurvedic oil last night.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

faithVA said:


> My hair was 80% dry in the morning. I took out each section added TGIN moisturizer, followed by Mane Magic spray and coated my ends in CD Honey Mimosa pomade. I tried to out it up in a bun but it's too much 9f a stretch with my current length.
> 
> I took the front and did a flat twist and used a banana clip to bun the back. I made two twist in the bun and pinned them under giving me a decent mini bun.
> 
> ...


I love your hair @faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Sep 27, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I love your hair @faithVA


Thank you @shawnyblazes . You made me step back a minute and remember I need to appreciate my hair no matter what I might think of it.


----------



## sunflora (Sep 28, 2018)

Whew. So I had two weeks of duty out of town and this weekend I get to figure out if my hair is still alive.

It started with me bunning as usual, but the humidity was making no amount of gel lay my hair down. Then I started seeing little broken hairs so I straightened last weekend for a trim. I couldn't get it straight on my own and let the lady finish it at the salon after trimming the ends. At one point I smelled burnt hair, which followed me around for the next couple of days. I was only mad at myself, as per usual, I should have simply said I did not need her to straighten it further and only needed the trim.

I'll find out when I wash tonight if my curl pattern comes back. Here was my length check after I attempted to brush out the curls she had put in. The picture is comparison to 31MAR, which makes it a 6 month check. It might be hard to see, but I'm drawing the red line on the mole in the middle of my back. It only somewhat marks APL, but helps me compare pics since I can't always get them to line up right and armpits move depending on how I'm standing.

 

Here is the damage on the one side with where I cut bad bangs and where I also think I'm pulling my hair too tight in buns. It's very noticable when it's straight.

  

I'll have to do a chop at some point to even it out, but if I did it now I'd be right back to the 31MAR pic, which I constantly revert to. Gonna have to see if I can grow it out to a comfortable length before cutting, or let it naturally even it out over time as I just trim as necessary.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Whew. So I had two weeks of duty out of town and this weekend I get to figure out if my hair is still alive.
> 
> It started with me bunning as usual, but the humidity was making no amount of gel lay my hair down. Then I started seeing little broken hairs so I straightened last weekend for a trim. I couldn't get it straight on my own and let the lady finish it at the salon after trimming the ends. At one point I smelled burnt hair, which followed me around for the next couple of days. I was only mad at myself, as per usual, I should have simply said I did not need her to straighten it further and only needed the trim.
> 
> ...



Great progress pics. I hope your curl pattern comes back. And if it doesn't, pick up the Aphogee Amino Acid kit from Sally's and some Aphoghee protein and do that for a few months. You should be as good as gold. But I think you will be fine 

The thin spot is more noticeable to you because you know it is there. It doesn't look too bad in the pictures. I think it is definitely something you can turn around by the end of the year. 

As far as big chopping, just let your hair grow naturally and trim as you need to. You will be able to work that hair in as time goes on.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2018)

I used Jamaican Castor Oil Cowash tonight. I had two samples. It wasn't great in my hair. It was almost as if I used shampoo. I'm now deep conditioning with Kerastase Masquintense. Not sure if I am going to rinse and apply another deep conditioner and then rinse it out tomorrow or just keep this in overnight. I'm leaning towards the first.


----------



## sunflora (Sep 28, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Great progress pics. I hope your curl pattern comes back. And if it doesn't, pick up the Aphogee Amino Acid kit from Sally's and some Aphoghee protein and do that for a few months. You should be as good as gold. But I think you will be fine
> 
> The thin spot is more noticeable to you because you know it is there. It doesn't look too bad in the pictures. I think it is definitely something you can turn around by the end of the year.
> 
> As far as big chopping, just let your hair grow naturally and trim as you need to. You will be able to work that hair in as time goes on.



Yep, looks like I'll need it. The back layer is hanging extremely loose, almost straight in some places. It might just still be coated with cones from heat protectant though (hopeful). Is that treatment hard protein, and should I pair it with some moisture?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Yep, looks like I'll need it. The back layer is hanging extremely loose, almost straight in some places. It might just still be coated with cones from heat protectant though (hopeful). Is that treatment hard protein, and should I pair it with some moisture?


The amino acid treatment is not a protein but a treatment that restores the bonds in the hair which can get damaged with color and heat.

The aphogee 2 step is a keratin protein and it is a hard protein. Definitely follow this with a deep conditioner.

The first treatment after hear I shampooed, used the amino acid step 1 and then the aphogee 2 step and then DC. In between protein treatments I will use both steps of the amino acid. This can be done more often. the protein treatment is more of a 4 to 6 week thing.


----------



## sunflora (Sep 28, 2018)

faithVA said:


> The amino acid treatment is not a protein but a treatment that restores the bonds in the hair which can get damaged with color and heat.
> 
> The aphogee 2 step is a keratin protein and it is a hard protein. Definitely follow this with a deep conditioner.
> 
> The first treatment after hear I shampooed, used the amino acid step 1 and then the aphogee 2 step and then DC. In between protein treatments I will use both steps of the amino acid. This can be done more often. the protein treatment is more of a 4 to 6 week thing.



Thank you so much! I'll give it a shot.


----------



## sunflora (Sep 30, 2018)

On the topic of heat damage, I made an incredible discovery today. For as long as I've been natural (8 years), I've had a section on the front left of my hair that is either straight or wavy. Always. It was wavy up to the root, then very frizzy with no discernable texture. Only today did I notice that I have about two inches of curly roots in that section, while the rest is still straight and floppy. So for that long of time, I thought that this section was permanently that texture, but only now do I realize that I was wrong by seeing new growth!

ETA: Image


I wonder if maybe I've been straightening for so long that I've been damaging without ever even knowing it, and immediately damaging the new growth too.  This last time I went three months without heat, which is truly the longest I've ever gone PERIOD.

That's very eye-opening for me. I may still not truly know my hair texture due to my long addiction to heat. (Sorry for long musing, I'm more excited than anything that some day I may have curls all over!)

ETA: This is the damage mentioned in above post. Planning on going to Sally's tomorrow to pick up the Aphogee. As a note, my hair is pulled up in the second picture to show this layer. That damage is not everywhere, or I'd be going Liam Neeson on that stylist right now.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2018)

Did 1.5 days of deep conditioning.  Finally going to rinse and put in two strands


sunflora said:


> On the topic of heat damage, I made an incredible discovery today. For as long as I've been natural (8 years), I've had a section on the front left of my hair that is either straight or wavy. Always. It was wavy up to the root, then very frizzy with no discernable texture. Only today did I notice that I have about two inches of curly roots in that section, while the rest is still straight and floppy. So for that long of time, I thought that this section was permanently that texture, but only now do I realize that I was wrong by seeing new growth!
> 
> ETA: Image
> 
> ...


You have cute curls. 

Yes you could damage your hair on an ongoing basis and not know your true texture. I think you can still straighten and keep your curls but at salons they focus so much on getting your hair super straight that they will ignore damage as long as they can get it sleek and shiny. 

But it looks like you have some good curls there so you may be able to bring them back with the TLC


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2018)

I deep conditioned with Kerastase MasqueIntense Friday night, rinsed Saturday, reapplied Saturday and rinsed Sunday. I used TGIN leave-in, Mane Magic oil spray and Mane Choice 24K Gold Twist Gel with Carol's Daughter Honey Mimosa Pomade on my ends. 

I put in 2 strand twists and will wear them for a week. My twists are definitely becoming more wearable. Thank goodness.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 30, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I deep conditioned with Kerastase MasqueIntense Friday night, rinsed Saturday, reapplied Saturday and rinsed Sunday. I used TGIN leave-in, Mane Magic oil spray and Mane Choice 24K Gold Twist Gel with Carol's Daughter Honey Mimosa Pomade on my ends.
> 
> I put in 2 strand twists and will wear them for a week. My twists are definitely becoming more wearable. Thank goodness.
> 
> View attachment 436249 View attachment 436251 View attachment 436253


Looking good @faithVA.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Looking good @faithVA.


Thank You @Aggie. I'm getting there. It's been a long time since my twist have looked worth wearing.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 30, 2018)

sunflora said:


> On the topic of heat damage, I made an incredible discovery today. For as long as I've been natural (8 years), I've had a section on the front left of my hair that is either straight or wavy. Always. It was wavy up to the root, then very frizzy with no discernable texture. Only today did I notice that I have about two inches of curly roots in that section, while the rest is still straight and floppy. So for that long of time, I thought that this section was permanently that texture, but only now do I realize that I was wrong by seeing new growth!
> 
> ETA: Image
> 
> ...


Yes @sunflora,

Heat can really damage your hair. I cut my hair for the 3rd time after massive heat damage from a Chi Enviro Straightening Treatment and will never do that again. Your hair is beautiful by the way.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Yes @sunflora,
> 
> Heat can really damage your hair. I cut my hair for the 3rd time after massive heat damage from a Chi Enviro Straightening Treatment and will never do that again. Your hair is beautiful by the way.


Yeah, I will be straightening my own hair from here on out. I only need 300 to 350 and salons always want to do 400 to 450.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 30, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Yeah*, I will be straightening my own hair from here on out. I only need 300 to 350* and salons always want to do 400 to 450.


Me too @faithVA. Agreed with @bolded. My hair does not need anywhere near 400 degrees of heat on it .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 1, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Thank You @Aggie. I'm getting there. It's been a long time since my twist have looked worth wearing.



This is where I am at. A headful of hair that I cant twist decent.  condition and caring for is no problem. Decent looking twists is like rock science.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> This is where I am at. A headful of hair that I cant twist decent.  condition and caring for is no problem. Decent looking twists is like rock science.


Your hair is longer than mine. What's up with your twist? Why don't you think they look decent @shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 1, 2018)

I know, that's the thing. I have a TON of hair and chile, im just disrespectful with the twists. They don't look juicy. They aren't uniform.  I cant part to save my toes. I REFUSE to pay someone to do it. So, I just stalk everyone elses.   @faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I know, that's the thing. I have a TON of hair and chile, im just disrespectful with the twists. They don't look juicy. They aren't uniform.  I cant part to save my toes. I REFUSE to pay someone to do it. So, I just stalk everyone elses.   @faithVA


I can't let you off the hook that easy.  You don't need to part. Make your twist smaller to hide inconsistencies in size. And twist on damp hair vs stretched dry hair to give them the appearance of plumpness. For my hair I know oils and butters make my twist look thin. They hang more but aren't plump.  Products matter. Every change changes the way the twist look and hang.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 1, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I can't let you off the hook that easy.  You don't need to part. Make your twist smaller to hide inconsistencies in size. And twist on damp hair vs stretched dry hair to give them the appearance of plumpness. For my hair I know oils and butters make my twist look thin. They hang more but aren't plump.  Products matter. Every change changes the way the twist look and hang.


I been on this natural train since 2006 .  I little chopped in 2005. The only time my twists looked nice was when my hair was short. Anything under shoulder length, looked great! Now, I dunno .  I prefer length over shrinkage.  I don't like when hair doesn't frame my face. Makes my head look huge in my opinion.  Imma try some stretched twists when I come out of these twists and tag you @faithVA

 Lemme find some pictures on google photos * looking*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 1, 2018)

Aw. It’s not twists but look at my box braids in 2012.  @faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I been on this natural train since 2006 .  I little chopped in 2005. The only time my twists looked nice was when my hair was short. Anything under shoulder length, looked great! Now, I dunno .  I prefer length over shrinkage.  I don't like when hair doesn't frame my face. Makes my head look huge in my opinion.  Imma try some stretched twists when I come out of these twists and tag you @faithVA
> 
> Lemme find some pictures on google photos * looking*


Ok. Waiting to see.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> Aw. It’s not twists but look at my box braids in 2012.  @faithVA


So yeah I want to see what they look like now. I'm thinking you are making them too big but not sure. Jo reason they went be just as puffy in the second pic.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> Aw. It’s not twists but look at my box braids in 2012.  @faithVA


I like how you left the end of your box braids out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 1, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I like how you left the end of your box braids out.



I love putting them in, I just hate the takedown because they are so small. Great protective style though @faithVA


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 2, 2018)

I put in some braid extensions over the weekend. I'll mostly be wearing them in a ponytail because I don't like how they look when they're down. I plan on keeping them in for about a month.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 6, 2018)

View media item 129897
We’re in the 4th quarter y’all!!! We’re in the home stretch!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 6, 2018)

I know a few of the members cut their hair in this challenge. Anyone planning on moving to the BSL challenge for next year? I haven’t been BSL since high school!! I’m coming up on my 20 year HS reunion too!!


----------



## sunflora (Oct 6, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> I know a few of the members cut their hair in this challenge. Anyone planning on moving to the BSL challenge for next year? I haven’t been BSL since high school!! I’m coming up on my 20 year HS reunion too!!



I'll most likely still be APL by the end of the year. I'm sure I'll reach it maybe mid 2019, but then I'll focus on health and retention until 2020. Slow and steady for me. 

That's exciting! I would never go to my HS reunion  But if you're gonna go, go in flipping that hair


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 6, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I'll most likely still be APL by the end of the year. I'm sure I'll reach it maybe mid 2019, but then I'll focus on health and retention until 2020. Slow and steady for me.
> 
> That's exciting! I would never go to my HS reunion  But if you're gonna go, go in flipping that hair



I gotcha!! Slow and steady wins the race!!

IDK if I’m going yet. I’ve put on a few lbs since the last reunion. I’ll go only if I can lose 20 lbs!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2018)

I've got a long way to go since I just big chopped again July 31st, this year so I'm on to another year's APL challenge for now.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> View media item 129897
> We’re in the 4th quarter y’all!!! We’re in the home stretch!!


Are you claiming it or waiting until December?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> I know a few of the members cut their hair in this challenge. Anyone planning on moving to the BSL challenge for next year? I haven’t been BSL since high school!! I’m coming up on my 20 year HS reunion too!!


I will just hang out in the APL challenge and wait for more of my hair to reach APL before I move on. May e BSL for 2020.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 7, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Are you claiming it or waiting until December?



Waiting until December. I keep my hair up a lot and I’m always surprised when I do the pull test. I was just happy and wanted to show my little progress.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> Waiting until December. I keep my hair up a lot and I’m always surprised when I do the pull test. I was just happy and wanted to show my little progress.


Congratulations on your progress.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 7, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations on your progress.



Thank you!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2018)

This may be the first week I have ever held moisture in my hair for an entire week. I wore my hair out today and it still feels moisturized. I'm not sure if I can attribute it to one step or if it was the combination. I plan to get as close as I can repeating it tomorrow.

Last week I cowashed and deep conditioned from Friday to Sunday. I applied the leave in on soaking wet hair while in the shower. I coated my ends with pomade. I sprayed each section with mane magic. Then I coated each section with mane Choice gel and put in 2 strand twist.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 7, 2018)

faithVA said:


> This may be the first week I have ever held moisture in my hair for an entire week. I wore my hair out today and it still feels moisturized. I'm not sure if I can attribute it to one step or if it was the combination. I plan to get as close as I can repeating it tomorrow.
> 
> Last week I cowashed and deep conditioned from Friday to Sunday. I applied the leave in on soaking wet hair while in the shower. I coated my ends with pomade. I sprayed each section with mane magic. Then I coated each section with mane Choice gel and put in 2 strand twist.


Sounds like a hit for you @faithVA. It feels good when you finally find something that works, doesn't it? This is how I feel about my Blue Magic grease over CFCG or my Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Sounds like a hit for you @faithVA. It feels good when you finally find something that works, doesn't it? This is how I feel about my Blue Magic grease over CFCG or my Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer.


It will feel good if I can repeat it. I have a history of 1 time experiences.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2018)

Finally got my hair done. It seemed to take me forever but it's done. My twist look a little better every week.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm in week 3 of my crochet braids.  If I'm not working next weekend, I'll be taking it out and treating my hair.  I'm on the hunt locally for a wig that I can wear to work under a pseudo-hardhat.

Does anyone wear a hat to work?   I'm semi in an office but there's times when I have to go on the production floor and we are required to wear protective equipment.   I want to be able to have access to my braided hair daily and then every 7 days, take down, treat and put back up for the rest of the year/spring '19.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Oct 11, 2018)

Monday : 
Tea / aloe vera spritz
heavy sealing with Shea butter 
And scalp massage with CRN Ayurvedic oil

Been rocking my hair in 6 jumbo flat twists pinned up all week. I think not wearing my hair out 7 days a week is really going to help me make it to APL with healthy moisturized hair. 

And in other news: Got my hair dyed last week professionally and the stylist used opalex to help prevent damage


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 14, 2018)

I did a huge bun this past week. First time trying a bun as a natural. A bun and a bang was my 2nd go to hairstyle as a relaxed girl. Not quite the same but I was pleased. I miss my bangs in my face.  I think my face looks fat without them.


----------



## sunflora (Oct 14, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> I did a huge bun this past week. First time trying a bun as a natural. A bun and a bang was my 2nd go to hairstyle as a relaxed girl. Not quite the same but I was pleased. I miss my bangs in my face.  I think my face looks fat without them.



That's such a nice, thick bun! My buns are so tiny, even with donuts. The curly bang in your avvie looks super cute, too.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 14, 2018)

sunflora said:


> That's such a nice, thick bun! My buns are so tiny, even with donuts. The curly bang in your avvie looks super cute, too.



Here is the video. Maybe you can try this method  too. I tried other methods but could never get it right until I tried this one.

Thank you!!


----------



## sunflora (Oct 14, 2018)

So many ssks. I think it's just part of my hair type and I must accept it. It's so annoying, as is my hair in general these days. Ugh.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> I did a huge bun this past week. First time trying a bun as a natural. A bun and a bang was my 2nd go to hairstyle as a relaxed girl. Not quite the same but I was pleased. I miss my bangs in my face.  I think my face looks fat without them.


That's a very nice bun.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 15, 2018)

Still in my braid extensions. I've been using dry shampoo to help with scalp itching. Every few days I apply moisturizer to the front hairline and nape. I had originally planned to keep these in for 2 more weeks but they will probably come out on Friday. The hair I used isn't the best quality and it's shedding everywhere.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2018)

The back of my hair has always been a struggle. I remember my mom was always compensating for it in styles. When I got old enough to do my hair myself, it was always the back breaking off or falling out. It is just so demaning and always wanting attention.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 16, 2018)

faithVA said:


> That's a very nice bun.



TY!!!


----------



## sunflora (Oct 17, 2018)

So far, my fall/winter regimen seems like it'll be braiding my hair after wash day (loose braids, flat-twists with ends braided, whatever's clever, I still can't pull off a braidout), letting it dry like this and then bunning the stretched result for the rest of the week. It's not as neat as when I bun wet hair, but I'm brushing far less (I only use my BBB on the sides to smooth them) and not pulling at wet hair. If anything, it'll help stop the mechanical damage happening to the sides of my hair - it should definitely reduce ssks over time. I might retain better doing this, actually. And not catch a cold.... win-win.

I think putting it in two french braids before bed will be my go to. That's how it is now since I'm just chilling at home. I'm slowly, slowwwwly getting better at french braids. Not enough to wear them outside though.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 21, 2018)

Beautiful hair in this thread lately, ladies!!

Wanted to share a quick progress picture taken maybe 2 weeks ago. I flat ironed my hair and then went and got a trim. I doubt APL this year is going to happen for me...but I’m cool with my hair.

 Been really concentrating on low manipulation, deep conditioning, and setting my hair weekly. I’ll probably flat iron once more at the end of the year just to see. I also need to resist the urge to trim off all my progress in the pursuit of blunt ends. That lil bit creeping down right there wouldn’t have stayed if it wasn’t for the stylist pointing out to me that if I trimmed totally blunt, I’d be cutting that off. 
View media item 129901


----------



## SunkissedLife (Oct 21, 2018)

Wore my hair out for a couple days last weekend. On Tuesday I spritz tea/aloe vera juice mix and Shea butter to de tangle. Which turned into big hair. Combed it into a bun and wore that for the rest of the week and weekend. I think trying to keep my hair in during the week (via twists or buns vs twist out 7 days a week) will be key in helping me retain length. 

This week I’m thinking to do a hair detox with bentonite clay before a deep treat and twisting.  Keep the twist in all week and rock a twist out this weekend.


----------



## sunflora (Oct 21, 2018)

The heat damage hasn't gotten better. It's even more apparent when my hair is dry, as it flattens while the rest of my hair curls. It appears that most of the back suffered from some form of damage, I can feel how thin the hair feels once I've pulled it in a bun. I've decided not to cut, as tempting as it is, because I would literally have to shave the back to be free of heat damage. I'm going to act as if I'm transitioning out a relaxer. I think it would be easier that way then to end up with that same NL bob that I end up chopping to every few years. I'll kick myself if I do that again. 

Since I don't wear wash and goes, the straight hairs are something only I notice, especially since I only wear buns. It makes me sad to see, but I need to keep letting it grow or I'll never get anywhere.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 21, 2018)

Rocky91 said:


> Beautiful hair in this thread lately, ladies!!
> 
> Wanted to share a quick progress picture taken maybe 2 weeks ago. I flat ironed my hair and then went and got a trim. I doubt APL this year is going to happen for me...but I’m cool with my hair.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous hair @Rocky91. Beautiful cut too


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 21, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Gorgeous hair @Rocky91. Beautiful cut too


Thank you very much @Aggie


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 21, 2018)

sunflora said:


> The heat damage hasn't gotten better. It's even more apparent when my hair is dry, as it flattens while the rest of my hair curls. It appears that most of the back suffered from some form of damage, I can feel how thin the hair feels once I've pulled it in a bun. I've decided not to cut, as tempting as it is, because I would literally have to shave the back to be free of heat damage. I'm going to act as if I'm transitioning out a relaxer. I think it would be easier that way then to end up with that same NL bob that I end up chopping to every few years. I'll kick myself if I do that again.
> 
> Since I don't wear wash and goes, the straight hairs are something only I notice, especially since I only wear buns. It makes me sad to see, but I need to keep letting it grow or I'll never get anywhere.


I wouldn’t cut just yet, since you don’t hardly wear your hair out anyways.

I would recommend the sally’s version of the Olaplex treatment. It does a pretty good job at reverting some heat damage and imparting strength to the hair. It’s $20 or less, can’t remember the exact price.


----------



## sunflora (Oct 21, 2018)

Rocky91 said:


> I wouldn’t cut just yet, since you don’t hardly wear your hair out anyways.
> 
> I would recommend the sally’s version of the Olaplex treatment. It does a pretty good job at reverting some heat damage and imparting strength to the hair. It’s $20 or less, can’t remember the exact price.



I don't know why I haven't done this yet. So many people say it works (that or Aphogee). I get really scared using hard protein on my hair, as my hair is protein sensitive and I've had really bad experiences with trying those in the past. I had Olaplex step 3 in my Amazon cart for at least a month and just couldn't pull the trigger. :/


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2018)

Rocky91 said:


> Beautiful hair in this thread lately, ladies!!
> 
> Wanted to share a quick progress picture taken maybe 2 weeks ago. I flat ironed my hair and then went and got a trim. I doubt APL this year is going to happen for me...but I’m cool with my hair.
> 
> ...


Girl your hair grows like a weed. You will be apl before and probably grazing by the end of the year.

Nice progress.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I don't know why I haven't done this yet. So many people say it works (that or Aphogee). I get really scared using hard protein on my hair, as my hair is protein sensitive and I've had really bad experiences with trying those in the past. I had Olaplex step 3 in my Amazon cart for at least a month and just couldn't pull the trigger. :/


You need to just do it. Forget the olaplex and just go to Sally's and get the aphoghee amino acid treatment and the aphoghee 2 step. Your hair needs it. Your hair could be on the way to recovery by now. 

You need to at least try it.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 22, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Girl your hair grows like a weed. You will be apl before and probably grazing by the end of the year.
> 
> Nice progress.


Thank you @faithVA!! I definitely hope so.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Oct 24, 2018)

@faithVA & @Rocky91 

Would you recommend Sally’s version of Olaplex or aphogee amino acid treatment more? 
I want to make sure to protect my newly colored hair and I’m itching to straighten - probably do so in another week or two just wanted to get a couple deep treatments in before


----------



## SunkissedLife (Oct 24, 2018)

On Monday I shampooed twice w dudsu (sp?) African black soap shampoo and quick detangle and deep condition w Giovanni SAS conditioner in the shower. Flat twisted and have been wearing my hair  with those twists pinned up all week. Debating cowashing so I can do a chunky twists for a bomb twist out this weekend. Flat twist stretch my hair too much to give me the big curly look I love


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> @faithVA & @Rocky91
> 
> Would you recommend Sally’s version of Olaplex or aphogee amino acid treatment more?
> I want to make sure to protect my newly colored hair and I’m itching to straighten - probably do so in another week or two just wanted to get a couple deep treatments in before


I haven't used Sally's version but I've used the real olaplex and aphoghee amino acids and I like the aphoghee version.  And because aphoghee has a good reputation I favored it over the Sally's brand.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 24, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I haven't used Sally's version but I've used the real olaplex and aphoghee amino acids and I like the aphoghee version.  And because aphoghee has a good reputation I favored it over the Sally's brand.


I tried them both and preferred Aphogee over the Sally's brand as well.  

Now Olaplex is on an entirely different plain. It is neither a protein nor a moisturizing system, just a bond repair system. 

This system still requires one to use either a protein or moisturizing deep conditioner afterwards, depending on what the hair needs the most. 

It's important to remember that Olaplex does not replace protein or moisturizing DCs.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 24, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> @faithVA & @Rocky91
> 
> Would you recommend Sally’s version of Olaplex or aphogee amino acid treatment more?
> I want to make sure to protect my newly colored hair and I’m itching to straighten - probably do so in another week or two just wanted to get a couple deep treatments in before


Okay now when you say Aphogee amino acid treatment, do you mean the Aphogee 2 Minute Treatment or the 2 Step Protein Treatment? I have never seen an Aphogee amino acid treatment unless of course, this one is new. Please share...


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 24, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> @faithVA & @Rocky91
> 
> Would you recommend Sally’s version of Olaplex or aphogee amino acid treatment more?
> I want to make sure to protect my newly colored hair and I’m itching to straighten - probably do so in another week or two just wanted to get a couple deep treatments in before


I’ve only tried the Sally’s one so I can’t vouch for the other but absolutely. After a recent salon blowout with no heat protectant (you would think I’ve been on this board long enough smh) I used it to regain elasticity. I mixed it into my weekly DC three weeks in a row and my hair feels like it’s back to normal. I also mix it into my color when I touch it up to prevent damage and I feel it has worked well.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Okay now when you say Aphogee amino acid treatment, do you mean the Aphogee 2 Minute Treatment or the 2 Step Protein Treatment? I have never seen an Aphogee amino acid treatment unless of course, this one is new. Please share...



Nope I'm not talking about either of those. I have been using the amino acid treatment first and then following up with the aphogee 2 step.

https://www.sallybeauty.com/hair/ha...?list=Search_Results#q=aphoghee+amino&start=1


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 25, 2018)

Rocky91 said:


> I’ve only tried the Sally’s one so I can’t vouch for the other but absolutely. After a recent salon blowout with no heat protectant (you would think I’ve been on this board long enough smh) I used it to regain elasticity. I mixed it into my weekly DC three weeks in a row and my hair feels like it’s back to normal. I also mix it into my color when I touch it up to prevent damage and I feel it has worked well.



I mix the Sally Olaplex with my hair color every 2-3 months. I've Been using the same bottle for about a year. Haven't tried the Aphogee one because it's never in stock.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 25, 2018)

Ooo. My hair has been dryyyyyyyyy dry dry. Crispy dry. And I’ve been avoiding it because I no longer like dealing with it. I had an appt scheduled at the salon for this weekend but I canceled to attend transfer day at Trinity Washington DC (hopefully my future alma mater!!!!). I’m really excited to go. But they don’t have times that really work for me. Plus they’re pretty far away. Idk I may just go elsewhere. 

Anywho. I’m need of some serious love, I opted for a simple water rinse/finger detangle in the shower and then I dc’d for well over an hour with ORS Replenishing Pak. That conditioner is the real OG. It always gets me right. I’m aiming to dc again tomorrow night so I can style something cute for Transfer Day on Saturday. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Nope I'm not talking about either of those. I have been using the amino acid treatment first and then following up with the aphogee 2 step.
> 
> https://www.sallybeauty.com/hair/ha...?list=Search_Results#q=aphoghee+amino&start=1


Okay gotcha. I have used an amino acid treatment a few years ago and I liked it then but got into so much other stuff since then. 

Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment is my new go-to protein DC now, that and Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 27, 2018)

I bought a Revlon One Step blow dryer today. I like it!! I have 2 girls, (12 y.o.-APL & 4 y.o.-WL) so my wash days are verrrrrrry long!! The 12 yo loved it and did 1/2 by herself. The 4 yo hated it but it got her hair relatively smooth! I think I can stomach wash days a little better now.


----------



## sunflora (Oct 31, 2018)

Debating whether to get box braids. They would last six weeks, which will take me to the end of hell semester. If I'm going to do that I need to make up my mind in the next few hours and find someone available today. My problem is the 6 hours it'll take to get my hair braided is time I'd need to get my homework done, which is why I don't have time to do my hair. But I'm not gonna have 6 hours anytime in the near future either. I could always bring my laptop but it's so hard to look at it while my hair is being braided.

On a side note, why is lvl 100 BIO harder than all of my level 300 and 400 cyber security and criminal justice courses combined? I'm about to start smoking again.

ETA: The verdict to box braids was a nope. Chicken head it is


----------



## FemmeCreole (Oct 31, 2018)

I haven’t checked in since July!! I had another trim in September ... I didn’t get much growth I don’t think. 

Pics from 10/29/18 (blowout)


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> I haven’t checked in since July!! I had another trim in September ... I didn’t get much growth I don’t think.
> 
> Pics from 10/29/18 (blowout)


It's looking nice and thick though.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Debating whether to get box braids. They would last six weeks, which will take me to the end of hell semester. If I'm going to do that I need to make up my mind in the next few hours and find someone available today. My problem is the 6 hours it'll take to get my hair braided is time I'd need to get my homework done, which is why I don't have time to do my hair. But I'm not gonna have 6 hours anytime in the near future either. I could always bring my laptop but it's so hard to look at it while my hair is being braided.
> 
> On a side note, why is lvl 100 BIO harder than all of my level 300 and 400 cyber security and criminal justice courses combined? I'm about to start smoking again.
> 
> ETA: The verdict to box braids was a nope. Chicken head it is


Good luck with the rest of your semester.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 31, 2018)

Starting to consider stretching wash days to every two weeks. I could just restyle my hair (braidout or rod set) with some water and keep it pushing.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2018)

I cut my finger last Friday so missed my washday last weekend. My twist held up thought. Tonight I did a cowash with Deva Curl one conditioner and put my hair in 5 flat twist with a 2 strand twist bang. My twist are slightly greasy but nice and fluffy.

Only 8 weeks left ladies. I can't believe it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2018)

Blow dried my hair and put in some flat twists for a flat twist out. I haven't worn one since last Thanksgiving. I definitely have more hair than last year. But I don't know about APL. That might be pushing it. My hair looked like it hung a little longer in the shower. But when I looked at it later it looked like it was in the same spot as the April pics  

I just hope when I straighten that my ends aren't super raggedy.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2018)

Mt front is starting to hang but no action from the rest. I have more volume this year than last though. I didn't have to work to hide the parts.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 6, 2018)

I put in some mini braids over the weekend. I'm hoping these will take me to the end of the year. I know I won't make APL this year so y'all just let me know when the 2019 thread opens up.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Nov 6, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Mt front is starting to hang but no action from the rest. I have more volume this year than last though. I didn't have to work to hide the parts.
> 
> View attachment 437537


I love the shape.  It looks great!!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2018)

B_Phlyy said:


> I put in some mini braids over the weekend. I'm hoping these will take me to the end of the year. I know I won't make APL this year so y'all just let me know when the 2019 thread opens up.


I will probably create it the first week of December. And I will post the link in here.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2018)

guyaneseyankee said:


> I love the shape.  It looks great!!!


Thank you. I think my hair grows out this shape. I'm not sure why.


----------



## sunflora (Nov 10, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Mt front is starting to hang but no action from the rest. I have more volume this year than last though. I didn't have to work to hide the parts.
> 
> View attachment 437537



Wow! You're hair looks so thick, fluffy and healthy!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Nov 11, 2018)

Had a super wash day: detox clay wash + moisture DC with heat for 30+ minutes. LOC post wash and sealed with Shea Butter before detangling with my seamless fine tooth comb to put in small twists. Will be rocking these twists all week to help with moisture and length retention in this cold weather.

I really liked this hair routine, I have to take my time on wash day and not rush in order to have this type of minimal hair loss. I also think deep conditioning with heat and always sealing with shea butter is key.


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 11, 2018)

Your hair looks really cute! @faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Wow! You're hair looks so thick, fluffy and healthy!


Thank you. I'm working on the healthy but it was definitely thick and fluffy that day


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2018)

Rocky91 said:


> Your hair looks really cute! @faithVA


Thank you.


----------



## LonDone (Nov 12, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Mt front is starting to hang but no action from the rest. I have more volume this year than last though. I didn't have to work to hide the parts.
> 
> View attachment 437537




FABULOUS full hair @faithVA  -  that colour is everything!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2018)

LonDone said:


> FABULOUS full hair @faithVA  -  that colour is everything!


Thank you


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 12, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Mt front is starting to hang but no action from the rest. I have more volume this year than last though. I didn't have to work to hide the parts.
> 
> View attachment 437537


First time I see a clear photo of you Faith. You are really beautiful! 

And of course I love the hair. I love the color. Is that henna? Or is it dye? And the shape is amazing!! I can't belive that this is not an artistic cut!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> First time I see a clear photo of you Faith. You are really beautiful!
> 
> And of course I love the hair. I love the color. Is that henna? Or is it dye? And the shape is amazing!! I can't belive that this is not an artistic cut!


Girl send me your address so I can send you a xmas gift.  

Its henna and amla. I didn't like and I was supposed to do a semi permanent after but it's been 5 weeks and it hasn't happened. 

I'm amazed at the shape myself.  I have no idea how it does that. I'm glad it does though.


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 13, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Girl send me your address so I can send you a xmas gift.
> 
> Its henna and amla. I didn't like and I was supposed to do a semi permanent after but it's been 5 weeks and it hasn't happened.
> 
> I'm amazed at the shape myself.  I have no idea how it does that. I'm glad it does though.


Hehe YES! 

I really think that your color is so lovely! And I've always thought that having a shape is very important for the overall look, maybe even more important than definition I think.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 14, 2018)

Hey hey! Still here! I’m at CBL and I don’t like the length or thickness but other people seem to be impressed. That’s cool I guess. Getting a sew in this Friday and my goal is to refresh it monthly until March or April with a week or two of wearing a wig in between


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm really thinking of investing in a Revair dryer. What I've seen has convinced me it would be a valuable and useful tool in my arsenal. My main problem with retention is that my shrinkage is insane but super stretching blowout is too much manipulation to do even once weekly. This machine would solve those problems.

But that's a good amount of money in one go. Going to think on it some more.


----------



## growbaby (Nov 19, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> I know a few of the members cut their hair in this challenge. Anyone planning on moving to the BSL challenge for next year? I haven’t been BSL since high school!! I’m coming up on my 20 year HS reunion too!!


I’ll be moving on to the BSL challenge about 1/2 of my hair is APL


----------



## growbaby (Nov 19, 2018)

Here is my hair as of yesterday! Still need to do a pull test but it’s been so moisturized lately


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 19, 2018)

growbaby said:


> Here is my hair as of yesterday! Still need to do a pull test but it’s been so moisturized lately



Your color is so beautiful!!  @growbaby


----------



## growbaby (Nov 19, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> Your color is so beautiful!!  @growbaby


Thanks love! I be wanting to dye it but I get too many complements on the natural color so I don’t lol


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2018)

growbaby said:


> I’ll be moving on to the BSL challenge about 1/2 of my hair is APL


Congratulations.  Yay. Your hair looks great.

Just because we like pictures maybe you can make your finalmpicture here and your starting pic for the bsl challenge the same one.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2018)

Ladies,

I want to thank you for being so active and staying so committed in 2018. I wasn't as active as I wanted to be but I am glad you ladies kept this thread going.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2018)

There are only 30 days until Xmas and 36 until the end of the year. This year has flown.

Who is planning on updating us with their lovely hair pics between now and the end of the year? I am excited to see some pictures.

Even if you didn't make APL please post your pic. It will be a great starter for next year.

If you graduated this challenge, big chopped or left for some other reason, please forgive me. I have't kept track of people's statuses this year. Congratulations if you graduated. Stay encouraged if you big chopped.

@AnotherLevel
@AmethystLily
@apple_natural
@Aggie (check)
@BlessedXs2
@B_Phlyy
@Bosslady1
@Cattypus1
@cinnespice
@Evallusion
@FemmeCreole
@gforceroy
@guyaneseyankee
@gvin89
@growbaby
@icsonia22
@irsgirl
@IslandMommy
@LovelyRo
@jennex
@keranikki
@kupenda
@Miss617
@MzLady78
@naturalagain2
@quirkydimples
@Rocky91
@SAPNK
@shawnyblazes
@SunkissedLife
@Soaring Eagle
@sunflora
@TLC1020
@topnotch1010
@xu93texas
@writtenthought
@yaya24


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2018)

faithVA said:


> There are only 30 days until Xmas and 36 until the end of the year. This year has flown.
> 
> Who is planning on updating us with their lovely hair pics between now and the end of the year? I am excited to see some pictures.
> 
> ...


Big Chopper this year over here , so I have another year at it for sure. I'm touching shoulder length now.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2018)

growbaby said:


> Here is my hair as of yesterday! Still need to do a pull test but it’s been so moisturized lately


Niceee! Congrats.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 25, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Big Chopper this year over here , so I have another year at it for sure. I'm touching shoulder length now.


Thanks for checking in.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Nov 25, 2018)

I’d say I’m solid collar bone length all around and after my recent silk press and trim it’s obvious I still have a couple inches to hit APL. While my overall health and thickness of my hair has improved the length isn’t quite there yet but I’m grateful anyway. 

 I’ll be back next year I’m going hardcore with growth (Shea butter, consistently scalp massage with Ayurvedic oils and deep condition with heat). Also going to try some protective styles here n there ans fenugreek 

View media item 129925


----------



## sunflora (Nov 25, 2018)

I have 3 weeks left until my next length check, so I'll be in right before the new year. Not that 3 weeks makes that much of a difference for me, but I've been trying to not look at my hair lately.


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 25, 2018)

I would like to join this challenge. 
Yup. It's late in the game, but my hair has been so short all year I didn't think Apl was even possible.

Now its within reach for my back and sides....and I want to see with some care and deep conditioning practices, can I make Apl by the end of the year...
If not, I'll be ready for 2019!


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 26, 2018)

@growbaby your hair is gorgeous and looks so lush. 

@faithVA I think I am going to flatiron and take one last picture to confirm but I’m sure that I am going to be back in here for next year. I want to be a solid APL


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 26, 2018)

@SunkissedLife beautiful hair!!


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 26, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Who is planning on updating us with their lovely hair pics between now and the end of the year? I am excited to see some pictures.[/USER]
> @yaya24



I can actually! I have a photo of my last check. I have to wait until lunch break or when I get home later tonight


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 26, 2018)

Im slightly over my hair.

When I took my last crochet down, I cut a braid of my own hair. Not sure if I updated in this thread.  Its on a slant and in the very front.  I was so close to cutting all my hair off.  The very front of my hair is fine and extra fragile.  For the life of me I cant figure out how to grow it out and maintain it.  It will break and, grow. Repeat and rinse. Cycle after cycle.

The only thing that doesn't bother me is getting kinky twists religiously.  Which in 2019, I might have to go down that route  and just do the best I can. 

 I want to go get it braided up but  I think that spot is a good 2 inches long now.  I'll have a length check soon. Might be before Friday, because I have an event at work and I'm trying to get my hair done prior to that.

That will be my official end of the year  check.


 someone pour some product out for my hair


----------



## growbaby (Nov 27, 2018)

The bottom half is for sure reaching APL.. I took some quick pull test pics yesterday, not official official length check but enough to see I will definitely claim graduation from this challenge lol.. I’ll post final length check pics in dec.


----------



## growbaby (Nov 27, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> Im slightly over my hair.
> 
> When I took my last crochet down, I cut a braid of my own hair. Not sure if I updated in this thread.  Its on a slant and in the very front.  I was so close to cutting all my hair off.  The very front of my hair is fine and extra fragile.  For the life of me I cant figure out how to grow it out and maintain it.  It will break and, grow. Repeat and rinse. Cycle after cycle.
> 
> ...


You ever try using JBCO for the front?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 27, 2018)

growbaby said:


> You ever try using JBCO for the front?



LOL.  I use just about everythang good and natural  on this head.

Xcel/JBCO are great for me.  Its just super fragile there.  Its the first line of breakage for me.  I had to do some thinking and I realized when its stretched and braided , its fine.  I just have to keep it up. When my hair is super moisturized and curly, that's when it tangles and breaks upon itself.  @growbaby


----------



## growbaby (Nov 27, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> LOL.  I use just about everythang good and natural  on this head.
> 
> Xcel/JBCO are great for me.  Its just super fragile there.  Its the first line of breakage for me.  I had to do some thinking and I realized when its stretched and braided , its fine.  I just have to keep it up. When my hair is super moisturized and curly, that's when it tangles and breaks upon itself.  @growbaby


I’m so sorry, having super moisturized hair is the goal, I can’t imagine that being the reason for breakage. At least you know your hair and can continue to work towards a solution.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 27, 2018)

growbaby said:


> I’m so sorry, having super moisturized hair is the goal, I can’t imagine that being the reason for breakage. At least you know your hair and can continue to work towards a solution.



Yup.   I'm not wearing washngos anymore because of it.  I knew years ago it wasn't the best style for my hair because it curls up so much that eventually the curls web to each other and I'd literally have to wet my hair every day to keep the curls from tangling.   Beautiful curls and lush but not so good for retaining hair after while.
 Ah well, Im not complaining,  just whining.

 I can grow hair , some folks cant. I'm thankful for whats on my head.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Well ladies...I’m loced up so I won’t be making APL anytime soon. Good luck...(bows out of thread) gotta go check the loc threads.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> I’d say I’m solid collar bone length all around and after my recent silk press and trim it’s obvious I still have a couple inches to hit APL. While my overall health and thickness of my hair has improved the length isn’t quite there yet but I’m grateful anyway.
> 
> I’ll be back next year I’m going hardcore with growth (Shea butter, consistently scalp massage with Ayurvedic oils and deep condition with heat). Also going to try some protective styles here n there ans fenugreek
> 
> View media item 129925


It looks beautiful and I can see your longest layer is getting really close to apl.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I have 3 weeks left until my next length check, so I'll be in right before the new year. Not that 3 weeks makes that much of a difference for me, but I've been trying to not look at my hair lately.


Looking forward to.  You never know. You can get 1/4 to  1/2 inch in 3 weeks depending on your growth.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2018)

Rocky91 said:


> @growbaby your hair is gorgeous and looks so lush.
> 
> @faithVA I think I am going to flatiron and take one last picture to confirm but I’m sure that I am going to be back in here for next year. I want to be a solid APL


Show us that beautiful hair.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Well ladies...I’m loced up so I won’t be making APL anytime soon. Good luck...(bows out of thread) gotta go check the loc threads.


Enjoy your locs


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2018)

apple_natural said:


> I can actually! I have a photo of my last check. I have to wait until lunch break or when I get home later tonight


Ok we will wait.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> Im slightly over my hair.
> 
> When I took my last crochet down, I cut a braid of my own hair. Not sure if I updated in this thread.  Its on a slant and in the very front.  I was so close to cutting all my hair off.  The very front of my hair is fine and extra fragile.  For the life of me I cant figure out how to grow it out and maintain it.  It will break and, grow. Repeat and rinse. Cycle after cycle.
> 
> ...


 Go ahead and braid it up.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2018)

growbaby said:


> The bottom half is for sure reaching APL.. I took some quick pull test pics yesterday, not official official length check but enough to see I will definitely claim graduation from this challenge lol.. I’ll post final length check pics in dec.


Congratulations.  It looks fantastic.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm preparing my hair early for my flat iron next month.  I'm using the aphoghee amino acid treatment and then in will use the aphoghee 2 step protein. I will do a henna/amla tomorrow. 

I'm not sure when I will actually straighten my hair.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 27, 2018)

If I can figure out how to post pics, I'll do an ed of year length check.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 27, 2018)

B_Phlyy said:


> If I can figure out how to post pics, I'll do an ed of year length check.


Upload to Imgflip, create a meme, upload a pic, generate meme, then copy the url (if you’re on your phone you can probably long press the pic and the option should pop up), and then come here and click the mountain and paste it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 27, 2018)

For the visual people like myself lol


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2018)

B_Phlyy said:


> If I can figure out how to post pics, I'll do an ed of year length check.



Crop your pictures as much as possible and resize them to be smaller if you can. The main issue with posting pictures is they are too large.


----------



## sunflora (Nov 27, 2018)

Well, here's a quick check, I just ran over the back with the flat iron on the lowest setting. That's two months, but it's not an inch. My growth is somewhat below average.

That birthmark is maybe an inch from APL. I've still got awhile to go. Don't see a point in doing another length check in 3 weeks... I'd rather just forget about it for awhile. Maybe mid 2019, fingers crossed.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2018)

sunflora said:


> View attachment 438513 Well, here's a quick check, I just ran over the back with the flat iron on the lowest setting. That's two months, but it's not an inch. My growth is somewhat below average.
> 
> That birthmark is maybe an inch from APL. I've still got awhile to go. Don't see a point in doing another length check in 3 weeks... I'd rather just forget about it for awhile. Maybe mid 2019, fingers crossed.



Thanks for the update. Yeah, I think mid 2019 you should be there.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2018)

I ended up using Komaza protein in the back and Aphoghee for the rest. I just wanted to use up the Komaza. I like the Komaza better. I will use up the rest of the Aphogee and then repurchase Komaza.

Now I have the Mane Choice Type 4 Hair Mask in. I am under the dryer for 30 minutes. After that I will leave the conditioner in, twist my hair up and go to bed. I will rinse tomorrow and put in the henna/amla and try to leave it in for 3 hours. I think that is as long as I can stand it.


----------



## sunflora (Nov 28, 2018)

I just noticed, that's the length my hair always stops at in that picture. Right before the ridge of my elephant's back. I wonder if that is indeed my terminal length? To be fair, I usually end up cutting it every time I get that far, but I've often cut it because it won't seem to grow anymore (I used to believecutting hair made it grow). I'm rather nervous that's it for me.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I just noticed, that's the length my hair always stops at in that picture. Right before the ridge of my elephant's back. I wonder if that is indeed my terminal length? To be fair, I usually end up cutting it every time I get that far, but I've often cut it because it won't seem to grow anymore (I used to believecutting hair made it grow). I'm rather nervous that's it for me.


I dont thin it's your terminal length. I think it is that you keep cutting it. You should make yourself a promise not to cut in 2019 to see what happens.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 28, 2018)

faithVA said:


> There are only 30 days until Xmas and 36 until the end of the year. This year has flown.
> 
> Who is planning on updating us with their lovely hair pics between now and the end of the year? I am excited to see some pictures.
> 
> ...



You did a fantastic job hosting this challenge, @faithVA !! You really kept this thread alive!

I will be posting a flat ironed pic on or around Christmas, because I want to flat iron it for the holiday and it’ll be my 2 year anniversary of BC.

I really appreciate everyone’s support and I have graduated. I’m now beyond APL.

Can’t wait to see the end of the year hair porn!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 28, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I dont thin it's your terminal length. I think it is that you keep cutting it. You should make yourself a promise not to cut in 2019 to see what happens.




Agreed. I think that has made the biggest difference in my growth, promising myself not to cut it. I’m only cutting it once every 5 years.


----------



## michelle81 (Nov 28, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> Agreed. I think that has made the biggest difference in my growth, promising myself not to cut it. I’m only cutting it once every 5 years.



I totally agree. I'm not part of the challenge and mostly lurk, but I think this is one of the most harmful practices to us with textured hair. I trim usually every 6-8 months. My stylist wants me to trim every 3 months. Regular trims (IMO) are just cutting off progress when most of us already have retention issues as it is.
My hair is usually bunned so I don't too much care about uneven ends. I just figure I'll do a deep trim once I get to my goal length.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2018)

I think I actually got 1/2 inch from the last time I hennaed my hair sometime in October. I don't think I usually get 1/2 inch. Based on that I think I'm going to hold off on my length check until the end of December to see if I can get another 1/2". I'm also off that week so I won't have to rush. Since I've already done my protein treatments though, it should be a much shorter day than usual. I can just shampoo, deep condition, blow dry and flat iron. I am looking forward to it


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> You did a fantastic job hosting this challenge, @faithVA !! You really kept this thread alive!
> 
> I will be posting a flat ironed pic on or around Christmas, because I want to flat iron it for the holiday and it’ll be my 2 year anniversary of BC.
> 
> ...


Thanks @topnotch1010. Congratulations on graduating this challenge. Can't wait to see your hair pics.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2018)

I did a mudwash which I haven't done in months. I didn't want to use shampoo again since it is so drying to my hair but I needed to remove the deep conditioner before I applied the henna. For once I didn't take all day in the shower  I have the henna/amla in now and will leave it in for 3 hours. I was supposed to apply it around 5 but procrastinated  Now I will be up until midnight. 

I am hoping my results are as good as last time. I was satisfied with the color. It wasn't that drive you crazy red color. If it does work out this will allow me to really improve my regimen.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 28, 2018)

I was going to flat iron a section of hair tonight.  Hairs so moist I put it back in a braid and slapped my cap on.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I was going to flat iron a section of hair tonight.  Hairs so moist I put it back in a braid and slapped my cap on.


Sigh! I wish I knew what that was like


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2018)

I blow dried my hair. My hair is finally long enough to bun. But now I have no idea what I want to use to hold the bun. So I just ended up flat twisting it as usual. Maybe when I take it down this weekend I can play around with some hair accessories and see what works. 

I'm thinking for 2019 I will continue to stick to flat twist and 2 strands. I won't to keep my hair hidden until  I have some nice hang time when I wear it straight. So that might be 2020 or 2021


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 29, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Sigh! I wish I knew what that was like


SM low porosity leave in.  SO thick and juicy.  I can use it alone and my hair will dry soft and supple.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> SM low porosity leave in.  SO thick and juicy.  I can use it alone and my hair will dry soft and supple.


Thank you. I will give it a try.


----------



## sunflora (Nov 29, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I blow dried my hair. My hair is finally long enough to bun. But now I have no idea what I want to use to hold the bun. So I just ended up flat twisting it as usual. Maybe when I take it down this weekend I can play around with some hair accessories and see what works.
> 
> I'm thinking for 2019 I will continue to stick to flat twist and 2 strands. I won't to keep my hair hidden until  I have some nice hang time when I wear it straight. So that might be 2020 or 2021



Whoohoo!! I feel like the bun mile-stone is life-changing. It's a great fall back when you don't feel like doing much else. I liked donuts, even claw clips for shorter hair since it's way less tension.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Whoohoo!! I feel like the bun mile-stone is life-changing. It's a great fall back when you don't feel like doing much else. I liked donuts, even claw clips for shorter hair since it's way less tension.


How do you use a claw clip with shorter hair?


----------



## sunflora (Nov 29, 2018)

faithVA said:


> How do you use a claw clip with shorter hair?



I just pull it back like I'm going to put it in a ponytail, then twist it in my wrist so that it's pulled firmly, and apply the claw clip over the pony and against my head. When I had shorter hair I'd wear it so that it covered my hair, and when I wore it at this length I'd just wrap my hair back down around the side of the clip and then tuck it underneath. 

I hope I explained that alright...


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I just pull it back like I'm going to put it in a ponytail, then twist it in my wrist so that it's pulled firmly, and apply the claw clip over the pony and against my head. When I had shorter hair I'd wear it so that it covered my hair, and when I wore it at this length I'd just wrap my hair back down around the side of the clip and then tuck it underneath.
> 
> I hope I explained that alright...


I will have to try that. Does it keep it firm and keep it from poofing.


----------



## sunflora (Nov 30, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I will have to try that. Does it keep it firm and keep it from poofing.



It's more of a loose style since it only holds back the longer hairs. You would have to pin the sides if you wanted a sleeker look.


----------



## sunflora (Nov 30, 2018)

So once again, my hair has started webbing. Now I remember why I did that last big cut! Is there anyway to stop webbing other than cutting? This time, it is only on the right side of my hair. I've been trying to s&d the ends but it doesn't seem to get any better. It's just massively dry, chock full of knots and tangled as all get out. The rest of my hair is happy as a clam. :/


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 30, 2018)

sunflora said:


> So once again, my hair has started webbing. Now I remember why I did that last big cut! Is there anyway to stop webbing other than cutting? This time, it is only on the right side of my hair. I've been trying to s&d the ends but it doesn't seem to get any better. It's just massively dry, chock full of knots and tangled as all get out. The rest of my hair is happy as a clam. :/


Interesting! Does it web at the ends only or also at the roots? Do you think it's related to damaged hair? Or is your hair healthy but is not liking your products/technique?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 30, 2018)

sunflora said:


> So once again, my hair has started webbing. Now I remember why I did that last big cut! Is there anyway to stop webbing other than cutting? This time, it is only on the right side of my hair. I've been trying to s&d the ends but it doesn't seem to get any better. It's just massively dry, chock full of knots and tangled as all get out. The rest of my hair is happy as a clam. :/


If it is webbing I would look for splits higher up the shaft. I would also look for broken hairs that are much shorter and that now have splits. they tend to curl backwards and trap hair.

I did a search and destroy each wash day until the section improved. It took a while but it was worth it.


----------



## sunflora (Nov 30, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Interesting! Does it web at the ends only or also at the roots? Do you think it's related to damaged hair? Or is your hair healthy but is not liking your products/technique?



It's mainly the ends and then a bit further up. It seems damaged in the fact that it is completely riddled with ssks, but that would be caused by dryness and me treating it badly, thus pointing back to it not liking what I was doing at some point in time. Now that I'm taking better care of it, I notice it a lot more, but it may be too little too late.



faithVA said:


> If it is webbing I would look for splits higher up the shaft. I would also look for broken hairs that are much shorter and that now have splits. they tend to curl backwards and trap hair.
> 
> I did a search and destroy each wash day until the section improved. It took a while but it was worth it.



I have some little splits, or a good sprinkling of them, but mostly ssks - they appear to be shorter hairs too, they end up kind of crumpled up higher in each section, if that makes sense. The hairs all look crinkled, and don't return to their normal hair pattern, although they curl normally when my hair is wet. It's just when they dry that some crippled-looking hairs are noticeable. I'm thinking that's the section I might have accidentally dipped in boiling water back when I was doing box braids....

Anyhow, I've been doing s&d on them. It's really bad now, so yes it'll take awhile, but I'll keep at it and continue babying it.


----------



## SAPNK (Dec 1, 2018)

I want to post my length check pics here and in the bsl thread  but my ends are so thin, I'd be told to cut all of my progress off.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2018)

SAPNK said:


> I want to post my length check pics here and in the bsl thread  but my ends are so thin, I'd be told to cut all of my progress off.


Go ahead and post them. Im not going to tell you to cut anything.  I only believe in cutting thin ends if they are really damaged. Sometimes the hair just grows out uneven and if you wait it out it will even out. I'm not sure which one is your story.

I will be waiting for the pics


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2018)

I want to straighten and see where my hair is right now but I know I should wait. Fortunately I'm in such a lazy mode I know I wont be doing it anytime soon.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 2, 2018)

I started late.  Did one section.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I started late.  Did one section.



Congratulations. You have officially reached APL.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 2, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations. You have officially reached APL.



Thank you.  I’ll be in the APL/BSL
Challenges next year.  Working on my
Bangs/Sides.


----------



## sunflora (Dec 2, 2018)

Whoohoo!! Congrats @shawnyblazes !!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 2, 2018)

Don’t think I’m gonna straighten for the rest of the year, I don’t think I’ve made APL and I don’t wanna be disappointed 

I am gonna start rollersetting and Bunning to hopefully make it by June 2018. Here’s a hair pic of my southern tease bun from earlier this week after a lazy ponytail rollerset:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@faithVA i used mini claw clips for this one and it’s great for no tension and also finessing people into thinking my hair is nice and thick...creates a nice illusion lol


----------



## sunflora (Dec 2, 2018)

OMG @Rocky91  that looks so gorgeous and elegant!!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 2, 2018)

sunflora said:


> OMG @Rocky91  that looks so gorgeous and elegant!!!


Awww thank you honey! It’s super simple


----------



## sunflora (Dec 3, 2018)

Rocky91 said:


> Awww thank you honey! It’s super simple



I looked up her YouTube video and that is some straight sorcery. How in the heck. Idk if my hair is long enough to try it, but I'll give it a go if I ever remember to.

ETA: Didn't work :'(


----------



## Kells (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello, when will the APL 2019 thread go up?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I looked up her YouTube video and that is some straight sorcery. How in the heck. Idk if my hair is long enough to try it, but I'll give it a go if I ever remember to.
> 
> ETA: Didn't work :'(


What yt channel?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2018)

Kells said:


> Hello, when will the APL 2019 thread go up?


This week sometime. Might be tonight.


----------



## sunflora (Dec 3, 2018)

faithVA said:


> What yt channel?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2018)

sunflora said:


>


Oh that's slick.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2018)

The new thread is up
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/apl-2019-challenge.840615/


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I looked up her YouTube video and that is some straight sorcery. How in the heck. Idk if my hair is long enough to try it, but I'll give it a go if I ever remember to.
> 
> ETA: Didn't work :'(


What didn't work?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2018)

Kells said:


> Hello, when will the APL 2019 thread go up?


@Kells, the new thread is up


----------



## sunflora (Dec 3, 2018)

faithVA said:


> What didn't work?



I was trying to do the bun from that video. Hair is too short.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I was trying to do the bun from that video. Hair is too short.



My hair is too short as well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 4, 2018)

My nape is trying to catch up.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> My nape is trying to catch up.


That's a nice bun.

Yeah my name is like yours.


----------



## sunflora (Dec 5, 2018)

How to you all keep your hair moisturized in the winter? I cowash daily in the summer so I have no issues. But now I don't cowash, I find by the second or third day after washing my hair feels so crispy.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2018)

sunflora said:


> How to you all keep your hair moisturized in the winter? I cowash daily in the summer so I have no issues. But now I don't cowash, I find by the second or third day after washing my hair feels so crispy.


Last night I mixed a leave in and moisturizer together and moisturized my hair. Followed that with a shea butter mix.  If I dont care about the style I just it with a glycerin spray.  

If you dont mind it just cowash every 3 days.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2018)

I want to flat iron my hair so bad but I dont feel like washing it. Lol. So I'm safe for a while and should be able to wait until the 22nd.

I had thought about straightening for xmas parties but way too lazy for all of that. I think I'm putting in 2 strand twist this weekend . Maybe I can make them last for 2 weeks.


----------



## sunflora (Dec 5, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Last night I mixed a leave in and moisturizer together and moisturized my hair. Followed that with a shea butter mix.  If I dont care about the style I just it with a glycerin spray.
> 
> If you dont mind it just cowash every 3 days.



The reason I've been trying to stretch for a week is that (1.) It's SOOOO cold this winter I can't go outside with wet hair and (2.) I've been doing a lot of travelling, which makes it even harder to do my hair. When I was in Orlando the shower water at the hotel was either hard or soft, but I had so much hair snapping off in the sink while I braided it. Next week I have to go to TN which is colder than VA. Then a after the holiday will be CA which will be warm, I'm just assuming. :/ So basically I'm trying to keep my hair moisturized in these extreme environments without having to touch them while in the hotel, just because of how stressful it is to try to pack all the hair products and worry about the state of the water.

Maybe box braids would be a good idea at this point?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 5, 2018)

sunflora said:


> How to you all keep your hair moisturized in the winter? I cowash daily in the summer so I have no issues. But now I don't cowash, I find by the second or third day after washing my hair feels so crispy.


I long term protective style in winter. Once the hair is contained together it moisturizes better.  Put some mini box braids in with your own hair. cowash heaven. Or get some kinky twists and a good braid spray ( Oyins frank juice) and seal with heavier oils.

@sunf


----------



## sunflora (Dec 5, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I long term protective style in winter. Once the hair is contained together it moisturizes better.  Put some mini box braids in with your own hair. cowash heaven. Or get some kinky twists and a good braid spray ( Oyins frank juice) and seal with heavier oils.



hmmm... braids w/o extensions don't work for my hair type, they look scraggly. I've tried twists before years ago so I'll try that again. Even if I can only get 2 weeks at a time out of them it'll still be totally worth it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 5, 2018)

sunflora said:


> hmmm... braids w/o extensions don't work for my hair type, they look scraggly. I've tried twists before years ago so I'll try that again. Even if I can only get 2 weeks at a time out of them it'll still be totally worth it.




You have to make them smaller. Its a pain in the butt  to take out but they last 2-3 months. However with cowashing and moisturizing daily its an amazing thing. I just don't have the patience anymore to braid my own hair. I used to do it all the time. Leave an inch out on the ends, and they would curl up and look so cute.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> You have to make them smaller. Its a pain in the butt  to take out but they last 2-3 months. However with cowashing and moisturizing daily its an amazing thing. I just don't have the patience anymore to braid my own hair. I used to do it all the time. Leave an inch out on the ends, and they would curl up and look so cute.


I want to do this. I'm just waiting for my hair to get a bit longer so they look better. I will probably have someone else install them for me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 5, 2018)

I would even do treatments, henna, masks all with them in.  Its fun @faithVA


----------



## sunflora (Dec 5, 2018)

@shawnyblazes how small is small? How long did it take you to do them? And do you have any pics?

I'm VERY impatient with doing my hair. Like I physically cannot sit still so I doubt i'll be able to do this. And I did mess around with twisting my hair today and I look like a spider so that's not working out LOL


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 5, 2018)

sunflora said:


> @shawnyblazes how small is small? How long did it take you to do them? And do you have any pics?
> 
> I'm VERY impatient with doing my hair. Like I physically cannot sit still so I doubt i'll be able to do this. And I did mess around with twisting my hair today and I look like a spider so that's not working out LOL


 Go back a few pages.  I posted a picture.  Took me 2 -3 hours.  On thin hair you gotta cowash them a few times.  It starts to plump up and fill in with the fuzzies.  After each cowash you smooth castor oil on them and it lays them right back down. @sunflora


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> Go back a few pages.  I posted a picture.  Took me 2 -3 hours.  On thin hair you gotta cowash them a few times.  It starts to plump up and fill in with the fuzzies.  After each cowash you smooth castor oil on them and it lays them right back down. @sunflora


You also dont have to do them all at once. You can do the perimeter and then work towards the center over a few days.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2018)

Since I didn't shampoo I just reinstalled my flat twist. My hair feels good so it should last until I shampoo on Sunday.


----------



## AmethystLily (Dec 5, 2018)

Welp, since I got some better hair scissors, I gave myself a deep trim, practically a cut, to get rid of bad ends. No apl 2018 for me. Better luck for me in 2019....


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2018)

AmethystLily said:


> Welp, since I got some better hair scissors, I gave myself a deep trim, practically a cut, to get rid of bad ends. No apl 2018 for me. Better luck for me in 2019....


The 2019 challenge is up and waiting for you.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 6, 2018)

Just had box braids installed.  Its been a long time since I had box braids with hair added.

I'll be glad when the slight tension leaves.  I'll post pictures later in the day.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 6, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I wonder if my twist will be long enough for this by the end of the year. It's already the style I wear, Just have to get my twist long enough to wrap together and hang.


You are gorgeous!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2018)

caribeandiva said:


> You are gorgeous!!


That's not me @caribeandiva. That is just a style I wanted to do.


----------



## sunflora (Dec 6, 2018)

Almost at 12 weeks again already! To straighten and get a salon trim, or to self-dust using the twist method? Hmmmm!!!

Think I'll try self trim and continue s&d... that way I can wait another three months to straighten. I'll be through the roof if I make it 6 whole monhts!


----------



## sunflora (Dec 8, 2018)

Had a long day, time for a fun wash day. Sunday evening I'll put in my dutch braids - the goal is to leave them in for my business trip and not take them down until I get home Thursday evening - or Friday morning since I'll be tired. If I can do that, it'll be a game-changer. I found that wrapping the hair overnight helps, then gently teasing it in the morning sot hat it doesn't look 'smushed'. It lasted me from last night to this evening, which is longer than I've done before, so I'll really be putting it to the test. 

I'm working on really babying my trouble area, where the texture is more tangly. AVJ + rose water makes an incredible detangler - I added the rose water after seeing Lita post about using it. The scent is so nice since I wear so many rose scented things.

2019 will be the year of using up all of my products too. I only want to be left with two shampoos (one sulfate free, one not), two conditioners (one moisture, one light protein), one leave-in cream and one oil (impossible! I love oils lol). And two masks (one protein, one moisture).The less I'm confused at what to put in my hair, the easier wash days will be.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 9, 2018)

Me and my mini braids under a wig are rolling along. I've had to redo a couple of braids here and there but I'm pretty sure my hair can last until the end of the month. I think I'll be taking out the braids and straightening on 12/30.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Dec 10, 2018)

Soaring Eagle said:


> *What length are you now?*
> Shoulder length— crown
> 
> *What's your regimen?*
> ...


Hi everyone, I haven’t really posted in here much. But I would like to inform you all that I have surpassed apl in crown section.

They really are not the best pictures. But anyways... i started out at about 13 inches in the crown and I am now at 16 inches in that area. The area is a bit thinner because of a set back, and consequently the reason I retained so little.

Edited: So I thought I was successful in posting the pictures, but it seems I am only able to see them on my computer, but nothing is appearing when I am looking from my phone, so I am guesssing none of you are seeing them either. I’ll keep trying.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2018)

Soaring Eagle said:


> Hi everyone, I haven’t really posted in here much. But I would like to inform you all that I have surpassed apl in crown section.
> 
> They really are not the best pictures. But anyways... i started out at about 13 inches in the crown and I am now at 16 inches in that area. The area is a bit thinner because of a set back, and consequently the reason I retained so little.


  Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 11, 2018)

This is my final pic post 

Not apl but not too far. I’ll be moving on because I just finished my sisterlocs install.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> This is my final pic post
> 
> Not apl but not too far. I’ll be moving on because I just finished my sisterlocs install.



Thanks for checking in.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2018)

I haven't washed my hair in 2 weeks. That is rare for me. I have been busy and then caught a cold over the weekend. I couldn't salvage the style so I had to do a refresh. 

I'm going to install 2 strands. I hope it won't take me all night.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2018)

I did get them done in 2 hours. Yay! I'm going to leave these in until I do my length check.


----------



## sunflora (Dec 15, 2018)

Did a very light trim. My hair is a few inches past my collar bone now, the lead hairs are about 2 inches from APL. Those are my bottom layers behind the ear. The shortest layer is just catching up to SL, and my bangs have passed my chin.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 15, 2018)

Check in…

View media item 129961


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> Check in…
> 
> View media item 129961


Looking good @topnotch1010 

Congratulations on reaching APL.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2018)

There is so little time left until the end of the year. It's unbelievable.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2018)

Wore my twists for 9 days and wore a twist out today. It's nice for a day but my poor ends dry out.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2018)

I did straighten my hair, but it is nothing to write home about :sad  Maybe I retained 2 inches somewhere but I can't even really tell. I will definitely be in the APL challenge all of 2019. I will post pictures in a few.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2018)

Sorry the pictures are so bad. I didn't bother to go to better lighting.
 
December 2017


----------



## Daina (Dec 22, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Sorry the pictures are so bad. I didn't bother to go to better lighting.
> 
> View attachment 439887 View attachment 439889 View attachment 439891



@faithVA, hey sis sorry you're disappointed in your growth. Did you look at comparison pics from April? I thought I hadn't grown much this year and it wasn't till I looked at comparison pics from last year that I could see the difference.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2018)

Daina said:


> @faithVA, hey sis sorry you're disappointed in your growth. Did you look at comparison pics from April? I thought I hadn't grown much this year and it wasn't till I looked at comparison pics from last year that I could see the difference.


I did and I even compared it to last year. Nope. Sigh!

Yeah my feelings are hurt. But I will get over it


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2018)

After flat ironing I did a twist and curl just to try it out. Want to see if it holds up all day.


----------



## sunflora (Dec 22, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I did and I even compared it to last year. Nope. Sigh!
> 
> Yeah my feelings are hurt. But I will get over it



Do you think you're just not retaining?  You definitely have gained thickness sense your starting pic.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 22, 2018)

2018 Beginning, middle, and end. 

View media item 129667View media item 129857View media item 129981


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Do you think you're just not retaining?  You definitely have gained thickness sense your starting pic.


Hmm, I don't see thickness . Lol

I'm not growing much. I'm figuring I get about 4 inches. Then I'm not retaining it. I've always had major breakage and still do. My name is always horrible and nothing seems to work for that. I also trimmed or dusted twice this year.  I will get over it. It took some of my excitement for 2019 away though.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> 2018 Beginning, middle, and end.
> 
> View media item 129667View media item 129857View media item 129981


Nice progress. Congratulations.  Most of your back is APL.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 23, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Nice progress. Congratulations.  Most of your back is APL.



Thank you. Yes, and I’m quite a bit away from BSL. Like 5”. Deep sigh…


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2018)

I gave my hair a lotta love this morning and still ended up putting on a wig before I went out this afternoon .

Anyhoo, I'm about to heavy moisturize and seal my hair and massage some Castor Argan Drops on my scalp before bed. It is still very soft from my leave-in but that won't last long. Heavy sealing lasts a few days to a week.


----------



## sunflora (Dec 25, 2018)

Last LC of the year, just because a month did pass. I did actually make a difference. I only did that little section on 300. My next LC will be in April. Hope I can stay busy and keep my mind off of it!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 26, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Hmm, I don't see *thickness* . Lol
> 
> I'm not growing much. I'm figuring I get about 4 inches. Then I'm not retaining it. I've always had major breakage and still do. My name is always horrible and nothing seems to work for that. I also trimmed or dusted twice this year.  I will get over it. It took some of my excitement for 2019 away though.




I do.  Especially in the back.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I do.  Especially in the back.


Thank you. I will try to feel better about it.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 26, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Hmm, I don't see thickness . Lol
> 
> I'm not growing much. I'm figuring I get about 4 inches. Then I'm not retaining it. I've always had major breakage and still do. My name is always horrible and nothing seems to work for that. I also trimmed or dusted twice this year.  I will get over it. It took some of my excitement for 2019 away though.



I want to show you this:



My dd is barely four but WL. The only thing I did was moisturize with coconut oil and water and rebraid every 3-4 days. Did absolutely nothing special and her hair doesn’t grow and some miraculous pace. I never cut it. Stop cutting your hair and find a simple style to wear your hair in. I saw what it did for her hair and did the same with mine. I wore Dutch braids the majority of the year with good results. That’s it. That’s the key. I want you to win in 2019!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> I want to show you this:
> 
> View attachment 440223
> 
> My dd is barely four but WL. The only thing I did was moisturize with coconut oil and water and rebraid every 3-4 days. Did absolutely nothing special and her hair doesn’t grow and some miraculous pace. I never cut it. Stop cutting your hair and find a simple style to wear your hair in. I saw what it did for her hair and did the same with mine. I wore Dutch braids the majority of the year with good results. That’s it. That’s the key. I want you to win in 2019!


Thank you @topnotch1010. Thank you for the encouragement. I do keep my styling simple. I'm either in flat twist or two strands. Unfortunately I can't not dust my hair. My hair splits so badly that when I don't dust my hair tangles so badly that it takes a lot of hair with it. I've extended my dustin's to every 4 months which is as long as I can stretch it out.

My regimen isn't really that complicated. My hair just tends to be on the dryer side and getting to stay moisturized is a challenge. I also think menopause isn't helping my cause.

But I will stick with it.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 26, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Thank you @topnotch1010. Thank you for the encouragement. I do keep my styling simple. I'm either in flat twist or two strands. Unfortunately I can't not dust my hair. My hair splits so badly that when I don't dust my hair tangles so badly that it takes a lot of hair with it. I've extended my dustin's to every 4 months which is as long as I can stretch it out.
> 
> My regimen isn't really that complicated. My hair just tends to be on the dryer side and getting to stay moisturized is a challenge. I also think menopause isn't helping my cause.
> 
> But I will stick with it.



Are you sure that it’s not just regular shedding when you comb your hair instead of breakage from splits? Super sure? We get a few tangles and hair balls but it’s not enough to compromise the growth by cutting. I’m about 90% sure that your retention is being hindered by cutting. It’s very easy to lose a year of progress by trimming 2-3 times a year.

In the end, I know it’s up to you. I just wanna see you win, sis.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> Are you sure that it’s not just regular shedding when you comb your hair instead of breakage from splits? Super sure? We get a few tangles and hair balls but it’s not enough to compromise the growth by cutting. I’m about 90% sure that your retention is being hindered by cutting. It’s very easy to lose a year of progress by trimming 2-3 times a year.
> 
> In the end, I know it’s up to you. I just wanna see you win, sis.


I am 100% sure it is splits. I can feel it but also when I clip it I can see where it has split. And sometimes the split latches on to other hair so that also needs to be clipped. I have taken pictures of my splits but I don't usually post them. It is probably more troublesome for me because I have a lot of shrinkage. So my 7 inch hair shrinks up to 1.5 inches and splits wreck havoc there. 

I have extended my dustings out as far as I feel I can. Previous years I dusted every 4 to 6 weeks. I have just been able to extend if to 4 months this past year. 

I do think dusting can hurt retention but I would have only dusted twice before that picture and at worse it would have been 1" all together. 1" is a lot but not enough to impact my retention so visibly. I know I have a lot of breakage. I am still working on that. I will also measure my growth each month in 2019 to see what I am averaging. If it is like December, I only got about 1/3". 

So in 2018, I may have grown 4, cut 1 and broke off 1, maybe leaving 2 inches. 

I wanna win too. I have a strategy for next year. I will just have to see how it works.


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 26, 2018)

Coming to check in , 

I'm officially out if the apl challenge because I cut my hair to a neck length bob. My hair wasn't right (ends & texture) so I just said to myself I was going to cut it, I cut it about two weeks ago.. I just relaxed my hair at 19 weeks post and right now my hair is molded down as I'm sitting under the dryer. I'm probably going to keep it in a cute short bob for now. 

Congratulations to the ladies that made APL

Good luck to the ladies that's still on the journey


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 26, 2018)

I took my mini braids out last night after 6-7 weeks of being in. I plan on coloring and straightening my hair at the end of the week for my final length check. Still haven't 100% tried to upload a pic but I may do some testing soon.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2018)

TLC1020 said:


> Coming to check in ,
> 
> I'm officially out if the apl challenge because I cut my hair to a neck length bob. My hair wasn't right (ends & texture) so I just said to myself I was going to cut it, I cut it about two weeks ago.. I just relaxed my hair at 19 weeks post and right now my hair is molded down as I'm sitting under the dryer. I'm probably going to keep it in a cute short bob for now.
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking in and letting us know.


----------



## sunflora (Dec 26, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Thank you @topnotch1010. Thank you for the encouragement. I do keep my styling simple. I'm either in flat twist or two strands. Unfortunately I can't not dust my hair. My hair splits so badly that when I don't dust my hair tangles so badly that it takes a lot of hair with it. I've extended my dustin's to every 4 months which is as long as I can stretch it out.
> 
> My regimen isn't really that complicated. My hair just tends to be on the dryer side and getting to stay moisturized is a challenge. I also think menopause isn't helping my cause.
> 
> But I will stick with it.



What type of products are you using when you put your hair up in a PS?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2018)

sunflora said:


> What type of products are you using when you put your hair up in a PS?



Use TGIN for my deep conditioner and leave-in. Use Mane Magic for my oil. If I'm doing 2 strand twists, I'm using a gel: Mane Choice, Aunt Jackies, Jaded Tresses. Sometimes I use a gel for my flat twists but usually I'm using something like My Honey Child Type 4 Hair Cream or Mane Choice Daily Hair Moisturizer or whatever it is called. I use Castor Oil or Crisco on my ends right out of the shower. 

I'm low porosity so my hair doesn't like coconut oil or any heavy butters. I've tried those and my hair just feels dry and stiff after a day. I have tried the curl juices as well but then my twist won't stay twisted and my hair feels sticky. I may try another one but really diluted.


----------



## sunflora (Dec 26, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Use TGIN for my deep conditioner and leave-in. Use Mane Magic for my oil. If I'm doing 2 strand twists, I'm using a gel: Mane Choice, Aunt Jackies, Jaded Tresses. Sometimes I use a gel for my flat twists but usually I'm using something like My Honey Child Type 4 Hair Cream or Mane Choice Daily Hair Moisturizer or whatever it is called. I use Castor Oil or Crisco on my ends right out of the shower.
> 
> I'm low porosity so my hair doesn't like coconut oil or any heavy butters. I've tried those and my hair just feels dry and stiff after a day. I have tried the curl juices as well but then my twist won't stay twisted and my hair feels sticky. I may try another one but really diluted.



Are you using the TGIN deep conditioner as a leave-in? (I'm hoping I read that right). This is only from my experience so please take it with a grain of salt, but I tried using a deep conditioner before as a leave in and had very bad breakage. It would eventually make my hair mushy to the point that it became brittle. I think it really depends on the ingredients, but I wonder if perhaps this could cause a problem for you? 

I'm the same way with heavy butters, I think my hair is lo po too. I do like shea butter but I whip it 50/50 with sunflower oil and use very sparingly. Products geared toward natural hair are also too heavy for my hair and do nothing for my hair at all, just sit on top of it and make it mushy and weak. KCKT works, and Garnier Fructis Legendary Olive. I wish I had more to suggest, but leave-ins are a struggle.

Coconut oil as a leave in and products high in glycerin are a no for me too. Sunflower oil is high in ceramides and light. I could not use castor oil, and again this is just me but I think castor oil on ends that are already brittle could make things worse? It caused nothing but problems when I tried to use it on wet hair.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2018)

I wish I could share all of the things I've tried but I've been here 8 years and it would take too much effort 

I also have things going on with me that I didn't share so there are a lot of variables and details that impact my hair which I haven't shared.

This year is the first year is the first year where I've really had a regimen and a set of products that seem to work for my hair. It is also the first time my hair has stayed moisturized for 3 days and that I have been able to remoisturize it without have to rinse or shampoo my hair. 

For 2019 the primary change is to drop shampoo and just stick to cleansing conditioner because my hair and ends just stay so dry.


----------



## sunflora (Dec 26, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I wish I could share all of the things I've tried but I've been here 8 years and it would take too much effort
> 
> I also have things going on with me that I didn't share so there are a lot of variables and details that impact my hair which I haven't shared.
> 
> ...



Oh I feel you, I first went natural in 2010. 

A regimen is probably the hardest thing to master, so now that you're there I'm sure things will get easier! I'll be with you in the 2019 APL challenge rooting for you the whole way!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Are you using the TGIN deep conditioner as a leave-in? (I'm hoping I read that right). This is only from my experience so please take it with a grain of salt, but I tried using a deep conditioner before as a leave in and had very bad breakage. It would eventually make my hair mushy to the point that it became brittle. I think it really depends on the ingredients, but I wonder if perhaps this could cause a problem for you?
> 
> I'm the same way with heavy butters, I think my hair is lo po too. I do like shea butter but I whip it 50/50 with sunflower oil and use very sparingly. Products geared toward natural hair are also too heavy for my hair and do nothing for my hair at all, just sit on top of it and make it mushy and weak. KCKT works, and Garnier Fructis Legendary Olive. I wish I had more to suggest, but leave-ins are a struggle.
> 
> Coconut oil as a leave in and products high in glycerin are a no for me too. Sunflower oil is high in ceramides and light. I could not use castor oil, and again this is just me but I think castor oil on ends that are already brittle could make things worse? It caused nothing but problems when I tried to use it on wet hair.


No. I have a separate deep conditioner and a leave-in. I've tried leaving conditioners in my hair and it just makes my hair feel dry. 

My friend made me whipped shea butter. I used a little of it but had to relegate it to my skin. It just didn't seal well so my hair was just greasy. 

I like the TGIN products. They seem to work fine on my hair out of everything I have tried so far. I have tried teh KCKT several times. It was too light.

I just started using Castor Oil on my ends. So it isn't the culprit. The Castor Oil and Crisco on my ends have helped immensely in keeping my ends from tangling up long enough for me to put the leave-in in my hair. 

I had my hair tested in 2011 and the feedback was my hair is just naturally dry and I would have to moisturize it every day to try to combat it. But that just isn't feasible because my hair is too short to take down and put back up every day so 3 days it is. 

My hair is difficult. It always has been. It has been dry since I was a child. I was just patiently keep working with it in 2019 until I come up with that winning combo. I don't believe there is an overnight fix.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 26, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Oh I feel you, I first went natural in 2010.
> 
> A regimen is probably the hardest thing to master, so now that you're there I'm sure things will get easier! I'll be with you in the 2019 APL challenge rooting for you the whole way!


Thank you. I appreciate the support and am looking forward to hanging out with you ladies.  I will get over this and move on. I always do.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm going to henna tomorrow so decided to cowash my hair tonight to give it a bit more moisture. Instead of shampooing, I will do a mudwash before the henna so everything will be gentle. Then I will measure my growth from 12/28 through 1/28 or abouts.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 28, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I wish I could share all of the things I've tried but I've been here 8 years and it would take too much effort
> 
> I also have things going on with me that I didn't share so there are a lot of variables and details that impact my hair which I haven't shared.
> 
> ...



I feel you.  I’ve been here 10 years last month. This is my second time going for BSL. I almost made it the first time then I moved to Houston and lost a lot of hair (true cause still unknown). That’s why I’m so determined to make it this time. After 10 years, one would think I would be at HL. But alas, I’m here… hopefully for the last time. I know how exciting it is to finally get a good regimen that leaves your hair moisturized for days! How wonderful!! Cheers to fulfilling all of our hair goals in 2019!


----------



## sunflora (Dec 28, 2018)

Still seeing a good bit of breakage when detangling. A few inches up the strands. Some breaks are directly in relation to ssks, which I've been s&ding aggressively now that I realize how much damage they cause, but others I'm still not sure. I felt like I was being gentle, but I may need to downshift to finger-detangling only? Hmmm.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2018)

topnotch1010 said:


> I feel you.  I’ve been here 10 years last month. This is my second time going for BSL. I almost made it the first time then I moved to Houston and lost a lot of hair (true cause still unknown). That’s why I’m so determined to make it this time. After 10 years, one would think I would be at HL. But alas, I’m here… hopefully for the last time. I know how exciting it is to finally get a good regimen that leaves your hair moisturized for days! How wonderful!! Cheers to fulfilling all of our hair goals in 2019!



You are on your way. I will be cheering you on. As for me I will just continue to be patient. Each year is an approvement over the last, so I will be optimistic that 2019 is better than 2018. 

Let's reach those goals  :wahoo:


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 28, 2018)

The one year I didn’t join this challenge is the year I actually reached APL! The irony! I’ve been spending all my time in the Shea butter thread hence why I didn’t join this year.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2018)

Had an event. I now dried but didn't straighten. I tried to perm rod the front but it was a little soft and fuzzy. I will be back in twist on Tuesday.


----------



## sunflora (Dec 30, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Had an event. I now dried but didn't straighten. I tried to perm rod the front but it was a little soft and fuzzy. I will be back in twist on Tuesday.
> View attachment 440463 View attachment 440465 View attachment 440467



That style looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2018)

sunflora said:


> That style looks gorgeous!!!


Thank you @sunflora. It worked well for the night. I'm so ready to out my hair away.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2018)

Currently have some raspberry, nettle, black tea and hibiscus leaves on the stove for a herbal tea rinse to use this week on my hair. I should get about 3 full rinses out of it.


----------

